# Ultimate SECRET WAR  "Issue #0,  Prelude to WAR"



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 1, 2004)

_A mysterious summons will whisk them to the end of the universe, 
where they will hear the command of the *ONE FROM BEYOND*.  
Earth’s greatest heroes will be selected to battle a host of their world’s 
most vile villains and deadliest foes.  On a strange planet created for the battle, 
they will fight not only for their lives, but for the fate of the entire galaxy…  
For if they do not  
*D…O…O…M!!!*_

this is the ultimate
*SECRET WARS * 


 And this is their story… 
This thread is for *IN-CHARACTER* posts for the Mutants and Masterminds game system, the Ultimate SECRET WARS.  Both players and onlookers may post any out of character comments in the OOC thread, please keep this thread free of non-game posts.  
Thanks!

*IN-CHARACTER* posts can be made here: 
 http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1631581#post1631581 
*OUT-OF-CHARACTER* posts can be made here: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92046 
If you need to contact me privately: 
kperrine@aii.edu

_I hope you enjoy the game!_
-kevin perrine-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 1, 2004)

"The architects of this wickedness will find no safe harbor in this world. 
We will chase our enemies to the furthest corners of this Earth. 
It must be war without quarter, pursuit without rest, 
victory without qualification."  
--Rep. Tom Delay majority whip, 
US House of Representatives
*Secret Wars * 
Issue #0 “Prelude to War”

New York City, NY  
7:30PM  _[local time]_
June 30, 2004…

[*Stand Straight True Believers*, this is it...  
What we've all been waiting for.  From this moment on, the world will not be the same.  The Greatest Heroes ever assembled will do battle with their most vile foes...  For the victor... Their greatest desires!  
Now please, for heaven's sake sit back in your chair, take a long deep breath and immerse yourselves...  As you peel open the pages of this  "PRELUDE"  to what will become known as the Ultimate Secret Wars - know this...  You are but one of eighteen brave souls to step to the gauntlet!  
Take a moment to imagine the pulpy paper,  the vivid colors,  the excitement you had with your first foray into the Mighty Marvel Bullpen...  We can only hope to live up to that wonderous standard.  Good luck and hopefully we will see you again at War's End!]

New York, New York - the town SO nice they named it twice!
It's warm in the city...  
Warmer than you'd like for the various training exercises or patrol times you keep these days.  The week has been long already,  good thing for the long weekend coming…  now… what to do for the night…?


The ULTIMATES
Captain America,  Iron Man,  Thor,  Hawkeye,  and Quicksilver  are the ULTIMATES!!  Brought together by the espionage agency known as S.H.E.I.L.D., the Ultimates serve as a super hero defense initiative protecting the world from whatever threatens to destroy it.  These few heroes are ultimately all that has stood between the world and it’s greatest foes.  Magneto the mutant Master of Magnatism brought them together  -  menaces from the Incredible Hulk  and  alien invaders called Skrull  are what keep the world watching and praying.  There is no better word to describe them than HEROES!   [You find yourselves in a bit of downtime,  global disasters have held off for the last week and you enjoy some time for relaxation amid the massive structure called the Triskelion the HQ of the United States Superhuman Defense Initiative...  All the other Ultimates are in town tonight, as is Nick Fury – your liason.  Tony Stark has talked about a night on the town, perhaps dinner at whatever this week’s most posh New York club is.  Otherwise  introduce yourselves to the reader and feel free to talk to your teammates and/or  do whatever you plan to do for the night]

The FANTASTIC FOUR
Reed Richards,  Ben Grimm,  Sue Storm   better known to the world as  Mr. Fantastic,  the Thing,  the Invisible Girl…  Together with Sue’s younger brother Johnny they embarked on what hoped to be a leap forward in science …  to become the world’s first  “Imaginauts”.  The unknown reached out and gave these  four …  fantastic abilities beyond normal men.  Harnessing their individual powers for the good of mankind they seek out that which is not known and protect the world from dimensions unheard of.  With young Johnny injured in a race car accident the Fantastic Four are pleased to have the beautiful Jennifer Walters, aka. She-Hulk,  join their band.  Individually they are powerful forces of good.  Together they are FANTASTIC!   [It’s family night at the Baxter Building -  well not really,  but everyone’s home…  Johnny has just been released from the hospital and plays X-box while watching the Seven Samuria on two TV’s he has arranged in the lounge.  His leg is still in a cast, and he hasn’t “burned”  in a long while… he’s ancy and looking for something to do…  Feel free to introduce yourself to the reader and feel free to talk to your teammates and/or  do whatever you plan to do for the night]

The X-MEN
Banded together in search of a dream… a dream to protect those that hate and fear them for no other reason than being born,  these six young students work, train and live at the Xavier Institute.  Though they are considered outlaws, their cause is just… Their hearts are true.  Mentored by Professor Charles Xavier -  Nightcrawler,  Colossus,  Rogue,  Wolverine,  Marvel Girl  and the high-flying Angel  form a new family…  They are the Uncanny  X-men!   [you’ve all just finished the newest coolest training program that Kitty designed for the Danger Room.  The Professor’s had problems of late with migraine headaches so he’s cancelled all classes until further notice.  Kitty is in the kitchen of the Xavier Mansion making a big bowl of popcorn and has planned for movie night.  Feel free to introduce yourselves to the reader and feel free to talk to your teammates and/or  do whatever you plan to do for the night]

SPIDERMAN
The bite of a genetically altered spider granted high-school student Peter Parker incredible, arachnid-like power: strength, agility, a spider-like sixth sense warning him of personal danger, and most amazing of all – Peter can walk on walls.  When a burglar killed his beloved Uncle Ben, a grief-stricken Peter vowed to use his amazing abilities to protect his fellow man.  He learned the invaluable lesson that with great power there must also come great responsibility!   [Aunt May has gone out of town for the holiday with a friend and the whole house is yours!  Mary Jane is supposed to be over soon  so  Gwen probably needs to be on her way!  But then your Spidey-sense goes off a little (nothing bad you can tell),  there’s a stern knock at the door and…]

The HULK
Born into a world of anger and weakness the frail man – Bruce Banner,  worked his was to acclaim as no other scientist had.  His work in genetics and gamma radiation alone would secure him a place in history.  But somewhere deep inside all the rage from his youth,  all the anger from those who couldn’t understand his intellect,  something seethed…  In search to recreate the world renown super soldier formula of World War II,  Banner used himself to test his experiment.  What was born is the force of nature that can only be called a HULK!  Lacking Banner’s intellect to reign in his inner beast the Hulk has been both savage and incredible.  If controlled the Hulk can be a tremendous force for good,  if not … the destructive force he weilds could endanger the world!   [Ohhh boy…  life has been lock down for you most recently.  They’re starting to let up a little but Fury has ordered that 2 armed guard be with you at all times,  he’s even assigned one of the Ultimates to be on call specifically on  “Hulk-watch”.  Betty has frequented more and more  but  you’d swear you just heard one of the guards outside your quarters whisper her name and giggle…!]

DAREDEVIL
Hell’s Kitchen…  respectable people call it Clinton these days…  This district within NYC has born many of the city’s worst scum but it also stood as the training ground for a young boy -  son of a fighter.  When blinded by a chemical accident early in his youth he found something had changed… given him greater abilities of sense.  And he began to train…  Law and justice are much farther from the truth than we would like to think.  In the depths of the greatest city in the world,  one man stands up for both.  By day he lurks the criminal justice system as Mathew Murdock.  By night he becomes justice in the form of a devil!   [You’ve signed up for “night courts”  recently to get yourself off the streets for awhile after the incident with Bullseye…  The judge adjurned the court for the night at your distress and you’ve been asked to go home or sit in a cell for the night.  Foggy helps calm you down a little…  It’s JUST NOT RIGHT what some crooks get away with!  He’s asked you to get dinner with him,  he said he has someone he wants you to meet -  her name is Karen…]



> *Out of Character * – PLEASE describe your hero to the readers...  Try to use comic book desciptors as best possible.  And feel free to interact with the group that you are mentioned with above.
> 
> 1.  Use “Quotes” for when your character speaks or is saying something.
> 2.  *Asterisks* for actions, and put the roll result, plus your skill/attack, etc. bonus and total for your result
> ...


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

*Captian America*

Dressed in casual cloths, Steve Roger (aka Captain America by god!) is relaxing at the Triskelion, drinking coffee and trying to figure out how to 'Goggle' as he tracks down some info on Big Band music to fill out his collect. _World Wide Web, who the heck thinks this stuff up anyway?_ But as much as he tries to concentrate on that his mind often wonders to Janet and her husband… if he can really be considered that _or even a man for that matter, yesh, assaulting a woman… I never even hit that Eva broad when she pulled a gun on me… ah well, not my business I guess anymore_

After a bit he stands, stretches and heads down to the locker room _maybe a good work out will get my mind off of this crap… can’t sit around to long without going stir crazy. The less I think about the world the better. Give me a mission… something involving Nazis if possible, and I am a happy man_. Striping out of his kakis and pull-over he pulls his steel-mesh shirt over his head, puts on the matching pants, boots and gloves… for a moment he stares at his old battered helmet that Tony gave him a couple of weeks back and smiles before doing his mask and then the helm. At the War-Simulator Room 5 he speaks into the VACCCU (voice activation computer control and comment unit) “*Set me up with Captain America Battle Simulation ‘Market Garden’, 30 minutes, mark.*” 

As the simulator warms up, Captain tightens his gloves, hoist his shield and smiles… “*Ok ya Krauts, come get some…*”


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> At the War-Simulator Room 5 he speaks into the VACCCU (voice activation computer control and comment unit) “*Set me up with Captain America Battle Simulation ‘Market Garden’, 30 minutes, mark.*”
> 
> As the simulator warms up, Captain tightens his gloves, hoist his shield and smiles… “*Ok ya Krouts, come get some…*”





[Now that's an intro of the living legend, ain't it boys and girls!!  Rodger's shield glistens across the full spread of the comic page and you can see the slight hint of Nazi Brown Coats,  SS Troopers,  the tank Blitzkrieg, and the image of "Der Fuhrer" emblazened in Knightly garb ... and EVER so slightly the image of a blood red skull looming over.  This scene makes up the page spread beyond Cap as he remembers a simpler time.  Turning the page, a quick flash of the size of the Triskelion and then back inside as we focus on a mess hall some 4 floors above...]


*"Guys!!  GUYS!!!  Dude it's Cap...  he's hitting WSR-5 again!!  Lockey down on Sub-Level K just  IMed me......  Come ON!!"*  -- as the Ensign screeches around the corner bursting through into the mess!

*"Dude I so got this one... a benji says Cap takes out 4 Nazi within the first 12 secs..."*  -- boasts one of the Privates as his excitement turns over the long table and the entire mess hall clears with everyone running for the freight elevator to get down to the OverDeck to watch in on the Star Spangled Ultimate!

One guy  (probably a foreigner)  still sits with his spoon full of mashed potatoes in mouth, not knowing WHAT just happened...  He jogs to catch-up...
*"Four?!?!  are you fickin' kidding me Rathbone?  'dose contructs are state of 'da are brought down from Os Corp....  $*#@ man, even Iron Man can't do 'dat" *  


Like a bunch of old women talking in a salon the word spreads...  Any chance to see Cap in action is something to tell your grankids about.  Sure it's training but heck, he might ask any one of them soldiers for a little help...  They say -  way back when, he had a partner... like a sidekick.
Some people dream of cars,  money,  fame, fortune...
Soldiers dream about being Captain America!


----------



## DocSpoon (Jul 1, 2004)

[OOC: I don't think I need to describe Nightcrawler's appearance more than this. If you think I should let me know.]

*BAMF*... The Midnight-blue furred Nightcrawler ports onto the scene. Kitty is cooking popcorn in the kitchen and the others are elsewhere.

"Nice job Kitty that was fun!! So now it's time to party! Time to shake that tail! Woo-hoo! Party party party!... Want some help with the popcorn... what movie are we gonna watch..." *Bamf*...

A few seconds later ...*Bamf* 
"I'd like to watch an action movie but I don't think ther others have reached a consensus yet. Hey Kitty the guys want butter on the popcorn and... Ohhh cheese I love cheese hang on a sec let me see if the others want cheese also..." *BAMF*

*Bamf* "Well the cheese would be better on the side... What's taking the popcorn so long?..."

Kurt takes one look at Kitty's reddening face and desides to make a hasty retreat to the movie room... *Bamf*

"Kitty says the popcorn will be ready shortly and not to worry," he says with a broad disarming grin spreading across his face.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 1, 2004)

*Peter's head whips around and towards the door. He had just taken the first step up the stairs and towards Gwen's room so he could ask her to go out so he could spend some time alone with Mary Jane. Everything seemed to stop for a few heartbeats, just the door, stairs and he there.*

_... Who could it be?
My spidey sense shouldn't go off from MJ... _

*Peter moves closer to the door slowly reaching his hand for the doorknob*

_Maybe it's Norman, back to try and make me his 'boy', or Octavius... What if some part of 'the suit' didn't get destroyed?
No. Nick Fury assured that they didn't detect anything back then, and I doubt they let out Octavius and the rest escape again so soon._

*He takes a hold of the doorknob and turns it*

_Maybe it's the X-men, or the Fantastic Four? Or it could be- 
Sigh...
MJ is right, there are way too many people who know who I am._

*Peter opens the door to see...*


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2004)

*Wolverine - (Logan), unhurt*

*Logan stood outside the window of the kitchen, looking in . . . concealed by the green branches of the nearby shrubbery.  Standing at 5’3”, Logan was loosely wearing a flannel shirt, torn blue jeans, and hiking boots . . . there were no indications of the adamantium skeleton and claws that were now a part of him.  He watched the antics within the kitchen form his concealment, confident in his heightened senses and abilities.*

*Kitty seemed quite pleased with herself and her movie night, which Logan supposed was fine – he just wasn’t in the mood for ‘family time.’  Even Kurt, who had been a part of the Weapon X program as much as he was (as he was told – his memories of it were somewhat dim) seemed to be enjoying himself greatly.*

*Logan was interested in solitude, or perhaps a couple of beers (a lot of beers, considering his healing abilities).  He really needed to find someone to play poker with . . . Logan had had an inch to play but nobody in the mansion seemed to want to play – not surprising considering his temperament and the other ‘rumors’ going around.*

_’Wonder if Fury and his boys would be interested in a game sometime,_ Logan thought.  _I’ll have to ask . . . on one of those rare occasions that someone wasn’t trying to kill me._

*Wolverine, his codename on the team, lingered for a moment more before deciding to head out into the night air.*


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 1, 2004)

*Hawkeye*

Clint Barton strolls into the mess of the Triskelion in civies, just in time to catch a glimpse of the last person fleeing the area.  The place is deserted; even the chefs took off.  Half-eaten meals litter the tables, and the door still swings.  Alarmed, he checks his pager.  He scratches behind his ear thoughtfully.

"No alerts...  Wonder what got their panties in a bunch.  Can't be anything too important."  He helps himself to a bagel, kicks back, and thumps his boots up on the table to read the newspaper.


----------



## mr_raven (Jul 1, 2004)

*ArchAngel*

Warren is flying high enough over the East Coast of America so he can see the lights of NYC to the South.

His wings spread from the middle of his shoulder blades out , feathery and soft they beat a powerful rythym to keep him aloft.

His X-Uniform discarded, he is wearing a pair of jeans and is bare chested, but he doesnt feel the cold, he never has this high.

From a bag around his waist he pulls out a video camera and presses the record button and starts to dive, plummeting towards the ground until about 100ft from the deck he spreads his wings and glides out and lands on the porch if the X-Mansion.

Fluttering up to his room, he reviews the tape and zip locs it in a postage bag and addresses it to a compadre in Los Angeles and leaves it on the side ready for posting tommorrow and goes to join the rest of the X-Men in the mansion.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 1, 2004)

*Colossus*

"C'mon big guy, just twenty more."

Piotr Rasputin is in the X-Mansion's workout room, hanging upside down, holding a weight bar at his chest, with a number of weights on the ends.  With a big "HRRuummFF!!" he curls up at the waist and slowly lowers back down.




> 20 minutes later...




"Hey buddy, I'm gonna get cleaned up, Kitty's gonna be starting the movie soon!  You mind tidying up for me?"

Piotr says, "No, you go ahead."

Clearly tired from an extended workout, Piotr takes a big drink of water and pauses.  Still breathing hard, he wipes down a bench and lays down on it, hands on his stomach.  After about a minute of laying there with his eyes shut, he takes a deep breath and reaches for the bar again.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 2, 2004)

*Captian America*

*Flipping up and over the last of the Nazi tanks, Cap lets lose with his shield at the collection of solider who were trying to take cover behind the blasted wall*

Attack roll to hit the wall behind them first, total roll total 21, Ricochet Shot off the wall to hit the first Nazi solider, Attack roll total 21 -2 (first Ricochet, but target does not get cover), if hit, Damage save *29S* if enough to Stun him, Take Down attack roll on the second solider 28 -4 (second Ricochet), if a hit, Damage save *29S* if enough to Stun him, Take Down attack (as they are Minions, can be used over and over) attack roll 25 -6 (third Ricochet), if a hit, Damage save *29S* if enough to Stun him, Take Down Attack, attack roll total 26 -8 (fourth Ricochet), if a hit, Damage save *29S*

*Recovering his shield in mid-air he lands on the ground and rolls onto the other side of the wall*

Acrobatic check total 34

Next round…(page)

*Captain American bounces back from the wall towards the back of the tank that is now trying to get its turret back in line with him. Using his shield he slams it down with tremendous force into the tread of the machine to try and disable it*

Power Attack -5 to attack roll, +5 damage; Attack roll total 28 -5 to hit, if tries to damage save vs. *34L* (probably not a modern main battle tank which is listed as Armor 15, and Hardness of 15, but if so damage save is only 19  Cap can’t break modern tanks well)… but not sure if Kevin will allow him to first try and disable it, so not attacking the ‘whole tank’… following rounds attacking the turret and the machine guns

[occ]NOTE that as we it seems we are keeping some things secret I did not list out my rolls + attack bonus, just cause Kevin is keeping all our characters, etc. IF rolls should appear will edit[/occ]


----------



## farik (Jul 2, 2004)

*Bruce Banner*

*Bruce looks up from his copy of Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance Just in time to see the 2 guards posted outside his plastex cell turn their gaze from him.  He's not sure specifically why they hate him right now but he's sure there's somewhere they'd rather be right now and they blame him for not being able to be there*

_Maybe I should try and make conversation?...No..they'll just think I'm bothering them.  I wish they'd just go.  They don't want to be here and I don't need them to be here.  Fury is being an idiot.  I'm under control._ 

"If you guys have somewhere to be feel free to go."

*Banner sets down his worn paperback and stretches as he walks over to the dummy computer terminal to work on the problems Fury authorized the labs to send him.*

"I'm just going to work over here at the terminal....if you don't mind."

*Bruce starts looking over the problems that have been outlined and tries to focus on them but he's sure the 2 gaurds are staring at him behind his back.*


----------



## Mimic (Jul 2, 2004)

Donald Blake casually walks down a random street somewhere in New York his cane supporting his maimed leg, he doesn't seem to have an objective he is watching the people as he walks.

_Father doesn't understand why I stay, if only he would come and see these people the way I do, thier love of life, there lives are short but they live it to the fullest. They are full of energy and drive._

*Donald continues to stroll and watch the people go about thier lives after awhile, he glances at his watch...*

_Hmmm, later than I thought, I should be heading back._ He glances around spotting an alley he walks over to and looks around before slamming the end of the cane hard on the ground.

A flash of light and the crack of thunder heralds the transformation, where once stood an average man now stands Thor, god of thunder.

*He lifts his hammer and starts to spin it.* "Onward Mjolnir, take me to Triskelion," he says as the hammer lifts him off the ground and into the darkening sky


----------



## Velmont (Jul 2, 2004)

*Quicksilver*

In the gymnasium of the Triskelion, alone in a corner, two persons are standing alone. At first sight, this almost skinny white haired guy and the dark haired girl that are talking looks like normal soldier of S.H.I.E.L.D. with their green shorts and their S.H.I.E.L.D. T-Shirt, but the people around knows better than that.

"It is so good to finally walk again Wanda. That Chemokyn or I dunno how Janet call it serum is pretty good. I could have great difficulty to walk again without it. And all that time in bed, how dull it was, and the nurse are slow to help."

"Everyone is slow for you Pietro."

"Not my fault! Do you think Fury will let me go back to mission soon. I need some exercise."

"It is pretty quiet presently, and with the Psi-Division that must be rebuild, we are still pretty blind."

"Pietro, are you waiting for my signal to start to train." say a man at the opposite side of the gymnasium.

"No, trainer. It's done." he shout across the gymnasium.

"What are you talking about, you've been talking to your sister all the time."

"If you slow down the gym camera, you'll see I have already done 150 turns, it is 50% over what you asks."

"I'll check it, but if you don't say the truth..."

"You'll have to catch me first." he lowers back his voice to speak to Wanda. "So, how about to look that movie, what it is again?"

"Full Metal Jacket."

"Oh, yeah, military. Talk about Vietnam. Bah, I'm not sure I am interested. I think we see enough camo jacket like that, in this building, we could stick out of the military."

"Hey, Captain America is training!" say a guy who is standing in the doorway of the gymnasium.

"They only have for him it seems."

"Jealous?"

"No, a bit sick of this place. I really need some action to change my mind."

"I'll finish my training first, than we could go take some good food in a restaurant. Fury said that restaurant trash by Hulk have finally reopen. After that, we could watch another movie than Full Metal Jacket. How about that on Mozart?"

"Interesting evening. Well, I'll go take a shower, give a look at that training of Captain America, read the 200 hundreads last page of my book and go read some forum."

"I have for 30 minutes only."

"In that case, I'll read the New York Times and the Post and prepare some coffee over that."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 3, 2004)

*Quicksilver*

Hawkeyes is preparing his bagel when he hears behind him.

"Where's the cook?"

A small wind make him thinks Quicksilver just moved.

"He is looking at Cap training. I think everyone is there, except the ones on Hulk's watch."

Another small draft. A sandwich has appeared in the micro-wave and Pietro is slowly entering the time to heat it.

"Technology! It is suppose to speed up live, not slow it down."

Another draft.

"Internet is pretty slow today. So, Hawk, anything interesting have happen while I was in convalescence?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 3, 2004)

*MEANWHILE  at the Xavier Mansion*

[the page turns to reveal an ariel view of the Mansion,  cutting quickly panel to panel closer and closer.  By the turn of the spread our audience are shown four locations centered in the crosshairs of what you could assume might be a military satallite.  From the last shot of the Xavier's Institute around it these four images focus framed in panels are:  Nightcrawler hanging from a rafter beam in the TV room,  Wolverine skulking in the bush outside,  ArchAngel shouting through the clouds and Colossus in the weight room.

Salem Center, 
Westchester County, NY
Mid-Evening  _[local time]_
June 30, 2004…



			
				DocSpoon said:
			
		

> Kitty is cooking popcorn in the kitchen and the others are elsewhere.
> "what movie are we gonna watch..." *Bamf*...
> "I'd like to watch an action movie but I don't think ther others have reached a consensus yet. Hey Kitty the guys want butter on the popcorn and... Ohhh cheese I love cheese hang on a sec let me see if the others want cheese also..." *BAMF*
> *Bamf* "Well the cheese would be better on the side... What's taking the popcorn so long?..."




*"geeze make up your minds, ya'can beat the tar outa big bads like Mag-NEA-to making decisions ever couple seconds like it's nothing and you have trouble with what's on their popcorn?!??,  man-oh-man I think getting movie night going's harder than prepping the 'Kobayashi Maru'  for the Danger Room..." *  Kitty chuckles to the puff of smoke and brimstone as she tiptoes to grab the three big lime green popcorn bowls on top of the 'fridge.
_huh..._ Kitty thought,  _I wunder what Logan thought of my test?  I'd bet my I-Pod that he hasn't even seen STII-tWoK, heheh.. _




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Logan stood outside the window of the kitchen, looking in . . . concealed by the green branches of the nearby shrubbery.
> *Kitty seemed quite pleased with herself and her movie night, which Logan supposed was fine – he just wasn’t in the mood for ‘family time.’
> *Logan was interested in solitude, or perhaps a couple of beers.  He really needed to find someone to play poker with . . .
> _’Wonder if Fury and his boys would be interested in a game sometime,_ Logan thought.
> *Wolverine, lingered for a moment more before deciding to head out into the night air.*




[the smaller "talking head" panels shift to something more organic...  something fitting the X-men's  "outside"  member.  Focusing for a second on Logan's boot,  and we read...
a squirrel, it gathers new grass for it's hole crossing over  "the Wolverine's"  foot...  Logan's very essence flowing so effortlessly with the nature about him,  a normally jittery little animal crosses his path without even knowing a "human" is about.  
And perhaps he wouldn't notice either -  but Logan is a predator,  unlike the squirrel his senses are sharpened and honed to the finest point possible...  possibly ready to kill  or  face being killed at any given second.

And just before he goes looking for his night,  Wolverine catches the glimpse of Kitty as she fumbles the bowls slipping on the step stool and falling on her bottom on the Kitchen tile......  
Any other might giggle at her clumsiness,  but he's the best at what he does...  and that ain't giggling!
As a green plastic bowl flops onto her head,  spiralling to stillness like a big oversized bowler hat down over her eyes, nose and mouth.  

"FUZZY ELF!!  Come get the snacks,  I'm going to get Warren, Bobby and Peter..."  and young Miss Pryde shimmers to a ghost... The bowl clammers to the tile like a quarter,  as "Shadowcat"...  err.... "Sprite"... err.... "GhostyGal"...  errr... "whatever today's codename is"  floats and phases up through the ceiling.




			
				mr_raven said:
			
		

> Warren is flying high enough over the East Coast of America so he can see the lights of NYC to the South..




MEANWHILE...  Upstairs...  at first the "ROYAL"  UPSTAIRS...
the page turns as does the "camera" angle of this opening panel...  the sun flares as the audience looks straight up.  A few clouds make the bright barrable.  and an angel descends...
The peace.  The serenity.  Still, quiet, no fear, no hate, no colors, no bigotry, no petty differences.  From "god's eye" views of the world that only a rare few are privy,  the world looks peaceful and wonderous.  But the height, the distance from which you are "removed" from the world when above in the clouds,  it hides the ugly greys of  humanity... of homo-superior...
Warren is of the latter in the species.  
And while he shares the air above the world with gods he must return in the end... 



			
				mr_raven said:
			
		

> plummeting towards the ground until about 100ft from the deck he spreads his wings and glides out and lands on the porch if the X-Mansion.
> Fluttering up to his room, he reviews the tape and zip locs it in a postage bag and addresses it to a compadre in Los Angeles and leaves it on the side ready for posting tommorrow and goes to join the rest of the X-Men in the mansion.




Just as Angel collapses his wings walking through the door into the hallway leading downstairs,  the very molecules of his bedroom floor make way and part as a  whispy  hand pushes up through...  Then an forarm, an elbow, to her shoulder  and  Kitty folds her arm as if pushing up off the floor pulling herself up and through the ceiling of the kitchen into and through the floor of Warren's room.

silently the camera pans and fixes on the postage bag on the edge of Angel's desk...
As Kitty begins to solidify she accidentally bops her head up on the underside of Warren's desk, teetering the post bag......
*"Goofball-doofus"*  Kitty mutters to herself as she shifts her position out from under the desk...
As Kitty stands and gets her barrings glancing around, a bit confused wondering where Warren was,  the envelope drops to the ground.  The seal wasn't perfect...  and a disc tumbles and spins across the floor landing at Kitty's toes.  
The post bag drops behind or into the wastepaper basket unseen to the young X-man.
*"Oops... what's this?!??,  where'd you come from little discy disc?"*  she asks, as if expecting an answer...
She glances to the door...
*"Warren... ohhh Waaaarren... you wouldn't mind if I take a peak at one of your projects, huhhh??...  
...No?  Okay - I thought it'd be okay..."*  she says getting quieter as she goes,  answering her own question...  pushing open Warrens chair,  double-clicking as the disc finds its way into Angel's computer.




			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Clearly tired from an extended workout, Piotr takes a big drink of water and pauses.  Still breathing hard, he wipes down a bench and lays down on it, hands on his stomach.  After about a minute of laying there with his eyes shut, he takes a deep breath and reaches for the bar again.




Logan was probably the only other X-man that could meet or maybe even understand the drive of the young Colossus.  
the spread opens up with a loooong landscape panel that crosses the spread,  extending down about a third of the way across the pages.  The young man lays back on his bench,  in the mirror reflecting back for the audience to see is his alterego...
Smooth and bronze,  the image in the mirror -  none of the weight in this room would challenge this X-man's mutant strength...  But that's not why he does it...

Upstairs...
The others drop into cushy couches and roll-back chairs upstairs...  The super-wide flatsceen lights up as Scott steps in the room,  watching his friend Warren trail down the stairs...  
*"Kurt, you know there's  'no smoking'  in the house"*  Cyclops jokes making "quote" symbols in the air, with his normal almost uncomfortable bad lines...
*"get it?  'no smoking'....  'no smoking'  as in Smoke and Brimstone.  You know guys... 'in the house', ...come on..."*

Just then,  in a quiet secluded upper master bedroom a silhouette shifts in a wheeled chair.
The panel shows the chamber,  then quick cutting - jagged and rough into a surreal cocked and broken panel  focusing on the back of the smooth head...
*"Aaaahhhh-rrrr-arg!!"*  Xavier says  AND THINKS!!   and for a brief second EACH X-man feels the sharp stab of pain in his or her temple!
*"cuuuntrolll,  CONTROL!!  relax, relax..."*  Charles says grasping his skull to dullen the razor feelings in his head.  He looks down and sees the force of the pain has caused him to jerk his upper body some intensely that his right foot fell out of the wheelchair stirrup and nearly twisted unnaturally.
Xavier regains his composure and rights his leg,  looking about his room.

The room hasn't been attended to in days.  He's asked to take no visitors, barely even eating.  Some pain has been growing,  as if demanding his attention for the last 15 days.  
The puzzle of pain forming in his head seemed to be nearing completion...  He almost had it worked out.  Jean had felt the disturbance, but not close to the level Professor Xavier had dealt with...

Very soon he would need his X-men.
Very soon it would be time to face the threat looming on his brow...  If he could just master it until the solution presented itself.  
And he reaches out mentally to his X-men...

*"Forgive me for the outburst, I did not mean to let my affliction slip to concern you...  for now it will rest my mind if you enjoy your night.  Good night my X-men...*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 3, 2004)

*and over in the Ultimate SPIDER-MAN...*

[the images panel to panel are serene as they get smaller and choppier,  showing the reader the tension that's building in our young wall-crawler's night home alone...]


Forest Hills, 
Queens, New York
Mid-Evening [local time]
June 30, 2004…

An unnatural wind whips across the few sickly trees along the walk just outside May Parker's quaint home.  
2... 3... 4... or perhaps more shadows sweep the perimeter circling in on the house...  There are no passers-by along the street,  traffic lights have been routed to give the street pattern a few scant moments of quite.  
Something,  or someone encroaches unhindered to the Parker house!!

Two and a half blocks away,  about 2-3 good minutes walk down the street Mary Jane Watson strolls alone.  The nervous hum of a little ditty on her mind,  MJ could be no happier than this moment.  She and Peter had gotten closer and closer...  she thought she was ready,  she was really nervous thinkin' about it when Pete invited her over knowing Aunt May was away...  
I mean - he like, trusts me alot... he trusted me enough to tell me his secret... that's somethin', who else has he told...... oh wait...
MJ stutter-steps as she roll's her eyes...
Bad example...  
Pete's got a little problem with over sharing...  Clark Kent with the special eye glasses he is not!
but I love him,  I'm just sure of it...  man,  I hope I'm not thinking about something he's not...  oh wait - he's a guy, a'course he's thinking about it...  that's what they all think about...  man,  I wonder if he's as nervous as me...?

Mary Jane steps up and onto the sidewalk around the saw-horse thingy the police have put up to block off the street...  Then she notices that's kinda weird...
...uhhh, what's up with the blockage?...  uhhhh,  what's up with the blockage off of my boyfriend's street!...  WHAT'S UP, WITH the BLOCKAGE of MY BOYFRIEND SPIDER-MAN'S STREET!!!  MJ thinks as she steps up her skip into a jog,  the run toward the Parker home...

MEANWHILE...


			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Everything seemed to stop for a few heartbeats, just the door, stairs and he there.*
> _... Who could it be?_
> *Peter moves closer to the door slowly reaching his hand for the doorknob*
> _Maybe it's Norman, Octavius... _
> ...




6'3'', 180 lbs.
Tall... dark... hansome - some would say.  
The strong black man blocks the lights from the streets  as  they shine off his clean shaven head.  His goatee is sharp and tight  and  he's wearing sunglasses...  Only a select few can pull that crap off...
Fury...
He's one of them,  
one of the most celebrated men in the world... Gulf War Veteran, top secret agent for a number of years,  now the director of the United States' premier superhero team, The Ultimates! 
Colonel Nicolas "Nick" Fury. 

And as Peter's eyes adjust to the light levels,  Nick steps inward...

Somewhere just under two blocks away Miss Watson squirms as she's carried behind a tree  out  of the sight of normal citizens.  Fury's men were on the prowl -  they had specific orders to  "usher"  any traffic (foot or otherwise)  from out and about the house Fury would be visiting.  
Fury was always kurt and direct,  but he did show a slight respect for the young web-slinger......  Shutting down the street was one way of showing that respect.  Allowing Parker his "privacy".  There'd be questions if  John Q. Public  were to catch a glimpse of his S.H.E.I.L.D. Chopper uncloaking from the airspace above  May Parker's  home.

But some might ask - why not just roll in with a little less attraction...  
Perhaps a black Hummer,  maybe even just a stretch limo,  or a cab??
Why?

'cause, dat ain't the  Fury  style 'sucka!!
as the Colonel smirks....

* "...Face it Tiger,  you just hit the jackpot..." *


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 3, 2004)

*the ULTIMATES!!*

[Opening panel - extreme closeup of a beautiful eye... the panels pull out one by one...]
Her eyes - green now...  showing little sign of her age.  She watches over the greatest city in the world just as passionately as the heroes just up the bay above Manhattan can.
*Lady Liberty!*
She welcomes all into her harbors.


Upper Bay Manhattan,  New York 
Mid-Evening [local time]
June 30, 2004…

*PPSHHHHHHHHHH!!!!*
*BOOOM!!!*
the blur of the fighter craft streaks the sky,  parts Liberty's hair then hits Mach 3.3 cracking the whip finishing his patrol
Call Sign:  "Jester".  
F-22 Raptor State of the Art air superiority,  he carries six AIM-120C and two AIM-9 missiles. For its air-to-ground role, two 1,000 pound-class Joint Direct Attack Munitions (JDAM), two AIM-120C, and two AIM-9 missiles. 

Since the Hulk's rampage through NYC, and the clandestine alien infiltration of Earth -  Fury has ordered constant patrols in the airspace above the Big Apple.

The Ultimates themselves...  they take it day by day waiting for the next hammer to drop...  Some would think that the Ultimates aren't happy unless they're fighting for all our lives -  the fact is how can you ever be happy if you know that your the one they call when nobody else can stop "it"...  How could you live like that, never knowing...?
How?
Day by day...


Elsewhere... 

West Broadway and Canal St.
Soho,  Lower Manhattan
Mid-Evening [local time]
June 30, 2004…



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Donald Blake casually walks down a random street somewhere in New York his cane supporting his maimed leg, he doesn't seem to have an objective he is watching the people as he walks.
> _Hmmm, later than I thought, I should be heading back._ He glances around spotting an alley he walks over to and looks around before slamming the end of the cane hard on the ground.
> A flash of light and the crack of thunder heralds the transformation, where once stood an average man now stands Thor, god of thunder.
> *He lifts his hammer and starts to spin it.* "Onward Mjolnir, take me to Triskelion," he says as the hammer lifts him off the ground and into the darkening sky





The ground rumbles deep inside with the Asgard Son's strike...  The great Soho Grand Hotel shakes under the thunder,  but this is New York.  Even if others notice the shake they don't bother with taking time to pay attention,  they got things to do,  this is New York -  ya freakin' palooka!!

The clouds part,  somewhere upstate the effects of these cloud pattern changes forces "an Angel" to adjust his flight for better visability.

as the comic panels focus inward on the Thunder God's ascent we see the ageless hammer...
Literally pulling the Odin-son upward with a violent force,  the majesty of Mjolnir sheds secrets only to us...  so close we read her etching:
*"Whosoever holds this hammer, 
if he be worthy, will gain the power of Thor."* 
and........
*BA-KOOOM!!*

as Thor escapes the buildings that scrape the sky, heading out over the Bay - HQ in sight...


Meanwhile within 
the Triskelion,  Level 14F
HeadQuarters of the 
United States Superhuman Defense Initiative, AKA: the ULTIMATES.
Mid-Evening [local time]
June 30, 2004…



			
				DanMcS said:
			
		

> Clint Barton strolls into the mess of the Triskelion in civies, just in time to catch a glimpse of the last person fleeing the area.
> "No alerts...  Wonder what got their panties in a bunch.  Can't be anything too important."  He helps himself to a bagel, kicks back, and thumps his boots up on the table to read the newspaper.





Cutting through the mess -  two Delta's pass Clint...  One vaults a turned table with little effort.  The other, obvious to Clint from his accent - Iowa bred (just like himself),  spins on his heals toward Hawkeye - quick trotting backwards...  
*"Buddy -  hey buddy... yeah you...  Rodgers he's training,  Maaaan!  It's somethin' ta see."*
Looking a little unsure -  unsure if the guy know's Rodgers...
*"Cap, man...  Cap-tain  A-mer-i-ca.!?!!  Whatever buddy,  eat yer bagel...*
waiting for his Delta teammate near the door...
*"Dude, what's up?  I wanna git down there!  Who was the scrub readin' the funny papers?"*
replying as the turn the corner  (but still in clear earshot of Clint)...
*"you got me Marcus...  prob'ly a Ranger -  you know,  thinkin' he's all somethin' somethin' 'cause his big brother's chalk hit the 'Moge'.."*
*"...ROOKIE..."*
*"heheheh,  let's git down - who knows what Cap's tore through by now!!"*
as the elite Delta Force soldiers rush around the corner,  like little kids getting to see Micheal Jordan play...



5 Minutes PRIOR...
Further back beyond the very same mess.
Level 13N,  Hulkbuster Deck
Dr. Bruce Banners Quarters/Cell



			
				farik said:
			
		

> *Bruce looks up ...  Just in time to see the 2 guards posted outside his plastex cell turn their gaze from him.
> "If you guys have somewhere to be feel free to go."
> *Bruce starts looking over the problems that have been outlined and tries to focus on them but he's sure the 2 gaurds are staring at him behind his back.*




The two guards act and react in much the same way most do around  "puny Banner"...  they ignore him.  Something's happening down on the Overwatch deck, as they talk...
*So, yeah Marcus I heard that after Pym went all Ike Turner on his wife -  Cap beat the livin' crap outa him to force him to go all  60' tall!!  and git this...  he said  'you wanna step out side',  hehehehe - walked right up to him in a bar and said that!"*
*"Man you got love that.... huh?  he's trainin?!?"*
the Delta Soldier questioned as a few Rangers rushed by heading toward the shortcut through the mess hall...

*"A'right -  we're outa here!"*
*... but what about Harry Potter in there*  pointing back into there assignment as "Hulk-Watch".
*"man...  he ain't goin' nowhere,  'sides -  Fury's supposed to be somewhere way over in Queens tonight...*

the two Delta's take one last glance back into Banner's cell...
*"what'd he say..."*
*"who know's,  probably some Einstein crap -  no wonder that Rose chick is gettin tapped by Tony Stark...  heheheh"*

apparently they  DO  have someplace else to go......  as they sling their weapons and head for WSR-5...




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "They only have for him it seems."
> "Jealous?"
> "No, a bit sick of this place. I really need some action to change my mind."
> "I'll finish my training first, than we could go take some good food in a restaurant. Fury said that restaurant trash by Hulk have finally reopen. "






			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Hawkeyes is preparing his bagel when he hears behind him.
> "Where's the cook?"
> A small wind make him thinks Quicksilver just moved.
> "He is looking at Cap training. I think everyone is there, except the ones on Hulk's watch."
> "Internet is pretty slow today. So, Hawk, anything interesting have happen while I was in convalescence?"





And as the two Ultimates make full use of the big empty mess hall,  it feels almost like an evac...
It truly is a case of  "the mice will play,  when the cat's away".

With the turning over of Iraq,  General Ross has made his way on special watch in New Mexico,  leaving Fury as full chief at the Triskelion...
It seems to be a quite night for everyone,  rest - relaxation and even a bit of entertainment.  

and next...  
*Captain America  vs.  the Nazis*


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 3, 2004)

Peter just stands there for a moment. Then his face takes on a look of anger.
_For all that it's worth! Can't I have _one_ night with my girl without Spider-man butting in? Mary Jane was going to be here any minute, and I was just going to have Gwen on her-_

And he remembers that they aren't alone in the house, Fury and him.
"What are you doing here, Fury? Gwen is upstairs and Mary Jane will be here any minute!"


----------



## farik (Jul 3, 2004)

*Bruce Banner*

3 panels across the top quarter page
First panel shows a green stream of incomprehensible equationsand chemical formulae on a black background.

Second panel pans back showing the. 1st panel was a computer monitor.

3rd panel reveals Banner peaking over the top of his terminal seeing he has been left alone.

*Banner rises from his chair and walks over to the plastex to make sure the guards are gone.  Carefully waiting for security camera to swing away from viewing him Banner quickly collects the handful of paper scraps he has stored under his matress and casually strolls back to the terminal.  As the camera sweeps away from him he quickly places the different scraps of paper on the screen covering certain parts of the equations with his own handwritten portions.*

_Now if I can break the third threshold sequence I can figure out how to realign the DNA configuration without shutting down the higher brain function....._ 

The next panel is identical to the last but there are small tracking lines.  The following panel pulls back showing Banner is being monitored by 2 technicians.

"Looks Like Banner's made some breakthroughs.  That fourth section looks bizarre...It's like he assumes the Hulk serum has some residual aspect that lies dormant."

"Well record the whole thing in close up and log the activity for Fury.  We'll send it down to the lab for them to figure out." 

Next panel reveals the tiny glint of a hidden microscopic camera over Banner's shoulder.


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 3, 2004)

*Hawkeye*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Hawkeyes is preparing his bagel when he hears behind him.
> "Where's the cook?"
> A small wind make him thinks Quicksilver just moved.
> "He is looking at Cap training. I think everyone is there, except the ones on Hulk's watch."
> ...




Hawkeye grumbles to himself.  "Punk soldiers.  None of the guys in my unit were ever that obnoxious."

A puff of breeze.  "What the..."

Hawkeye comically whips around, trying to catch a glimpse of whatever just made his coffee splash in its cup.  He spots Pietro lounging.

"Where the heck did you come from...  Oh, hey kid.  Good to see you back on your feet.  Naw, not much happening around here, bunch of people out of town, not much call for super butt-kicking lately.  Tony was talking about going out later, I suppose we could get you a hat, or a wig, and you could come too.  You're pretty recognizable otherwise."

He points out the window at the approaching storm and sips his coffee.
"Looks like Thor is on his way in.  Must be something, flying around like the lightning.  Eh, Pietro?  Where'd that kid sprint off to this time?"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 3, 2004)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Looks like Thor is on his way in.  Must be something, flying around like the lightning.  Eh, Pietro?  Where'd that kid sprint off to this time?"




"Sorry" says a voice in another direction "My web page had finish loading, so I had to write my reply, about a whole page, and on my way back, I stop to see Cap's training. Now even the guards on Hulk's watch are there. Fury will not like that. And I had to stop by the bathroom too."

The micro-wave indicates it has finish to heat.

"Thor's really like to make his show-off. I think sometimes which between him and Stark is the most childish. Let me guess. He just left some valikyries to give us the honor to have him with us. Do you really think all that crap is true. I can hardly believe it, but after what Black Widow told me about that alien bomb, I am not sure anymore it is only bull. Well, I think the important thing he can do all those thing for S.H.I.E.L.D."

Pietro takes his sandwich, and slowly eat it.

"Pleasure to taste, the only thing I dare to make at your speed. Anyway, eating too fast make me wait after everyone in restaurant, better to have something interesting to do."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 3, 2004)

*Warning sounds and lights warn the fighter pilot coded named "Jester" of a near by electostatic discharge.*

_What the hell, where did this storm come from?_ "Jester" thinks to himself as he pulls back the throttle slowing the fighter plane down from mach 3. _No sense wrecking Uncle Sam's prop..._ Jester never finishes the sentence as something draws his attention to the outside just beside his right wing.

Flying beside matching the tremdous speed of the jet the Asgardian known as Thor salutes the pilot and smiles as he realises that he has drawn the pilots attention, turning away and flying back to earth Thor lands lighting in front of Triskelion and proceeds to enter. _I got to stop doing that, one of these days, one of those pilots is going to crash or even fire at me._ He thinks with a chuckle. 

Thor wanders down an empty corridor and starts to round a corner. _Where is everybody..._

CRASH!!

The poor private not looking where he is going crashes head first and proceeds to bounce off of the Asgardian.

Trying not smirk, Thor looks down and leans over to help the man up. "Careful soldier, don't want our fighting men to get hurt. What's the big rush anyways?"

"Sorry sir, didn't see you there. I heard that Captain America is training and wanted to see it before it was over."

"The names Thor not sir, I'm not part of your military. Cap is training? Really? Come on then, I have got to see this, the old guy might need my help." He says with a laugh, as he hustles with the solider towards the training room


----------



## Radiant (Jul 5, 2004)

A very small panel at the lower right end of the page.

With a tired sigh a young women pushes a pile of books from a small desk.

"Man, Magneto wasn't half as demanding as that Professor."

The page turns and begins with a larger panels showing a  much bigger picture. It's a full body shot of the girl itself stretching as she gets up with her room in the background. 

The scene shows a slightly larger image of a small students room with only a bed, two shelves a desk and tons of "stuff" in it. In the middle of all that chaos the nameless women known only as Rogue stumbles up as she tries to find a sure footing amidst all the trash she collected on her floor and stretches her arms while she surpresses a yawn.
_It is so time for a break. Learning all this stuff is killing me. Wasn't there something about a movie?_
She is wearing one of the trademark X bodysuits that show of more than they hide and it is plain to see that the brown haired girl with the white streak in her hair is just a little too skinny. Even her time with the brotherhood and at the Xavier insititute haven't erased all traces of her treatment at Weapon X yet.

She makes her way to the stairs and follows the noise downstairs. She smiles softly then she hears one bamf after the other. At least Nightcrawler seems to feel better now.
She stops halfway, then she hears Collosus in the training rooms. He was the one who beat Magneto into a pulp and somehow she has no intention of getting close to the steel monster. From the kitchen comes Kitie's laughter but the happy kid just annoys her. It ain't as if she's that popular around the place herself. Trying to catch them for weapon X and then working for Magneto just hasn't made her too popular with the X-Men. 
_Yeah right, as if it would be different if I hadn't done it. My powers are so popular I could be saint and I'd still be alone._

From the corner of her eyes she sees a movemnt outside the window. She doesn't even bother to take another look, there is no chance she can spot Wolverine then he's moving. Just like the rest of the X-Men with is another one she can't decide what to think of. He destroyed Weapon X and freed them all. But he also killed her friend Sabretooth in cold blood.
In the end it doesn't matter, she knew Sabretooth was a psycho, one of them had to die. She would have set money on this outcome of she had any. Aftrerall Wolverine was the one who escaped and eventually destroyed Weapon X. She had touched them both, had Sabretooth asked her she could have told him he could not compare to the "most dangerous mutant". 
_Ok, I wouldn't have told him because then he would have ripped my head of but that's beside the point._

In the end she just stands in the floor wishing she could either integrate like Nightcrawler or go her own way like Logan. But like her mutant powers she seems to be nothing herself until she finds someone to hold onto.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 6, 2004)

*Colossus*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Logan was probably the only other X-man that could meet or maybe even understand the drive of the young Colossus.
> OOC:  the spread opens up with a loooong landscape panel that crosses the spread,  extending down about a third of the way across the pages.  The young man lays back on his bench,  in the mirror reflecting back for the audience to see is his alterego...
> Smooth and bronze,  the image in the mirror -  none of the weight in this room would challenge this X-man's mutant strength...  But that's not why he does it...




OOC: This would have to take place after Kitty gets finished invading Warren's privacy upstairs.

_Kitty Pryde: Now where's the big bear hiding?_
Kitty floats between a few rooms, but doesn't see anyone.
_Kitty: Oh!_ (smacks head) _Of course!_

A wide panel; Piotr looks exhausted as he sets a very large freeweight back on a rack.  Behind him are two large, empty water jugs next to the cooler, the jug in the cooler is only half-full.

In the next panels Piotr is stretching, arms raised, soaked in sweat.  Next panel: In the locker room he begins to take off his tank top, and stops with it just over his head.

Piotr spins around and looks stern -  "You shouldn't sneak up on people like that, girl."

Kitty lowers back into the floor quickly, only waist-deep.  Wide eyed, she looks to the floor right away and blushes.   "I, uh, we're gonna watch a movie night with popcorn!  You're late.  I.. I mean, are you coming mister Colossus?"

"Oh, yes...  Piotr is fine."  Piotr turns back and puts his shirt in a locker.  Behind his back, Kitty unsuccessfully tries to keep looking down.  "Will you make me one of your good shakes, miss Pryde?  That sounds much better than popcorn to me."

"Um, yeah."  Kitty sniffs and makes a face.   "You're going to shower first, right?"

"Only after I hear that blender start, you little sneak."  Piotr doesn't show her his smirk.

"Huh?  You don't need a... Oh!!"  Kitty blushes and giggles.   "Oh!  Um... yeah, I'll just.. I'll go then."

We see Piotr from the chest up as he puts his shorts in the locker.  In the next panel he's turned into Colossus, grown tall enough that his head is out of the panel.  His bronze, somewhat shiney body replaces his skin with a slight glow at the edges during the change.  Then Piotr returns to his human form, now looking completely dry and a little refreshed, and with a humored smirk thinks to himself,  _Kids._


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jul 6, 2004)

*The Thing*

Ben Grimm leans back in a large leather chair,  A stubby cigar poking out of his mouth and he laughs.  He swings the phone receiver around and blurts.  

"HAh, yeah Luke you know what I'm talkin' about...  So, how's that Hero for Hire business doin' lately?  ...  Good, that's good to hear.  ..."

Ben flicks a switch to close the door to the office.  He lowers his voice to keep out of earshot of the others.   

"You know ...  Ever since we became the Fantastic Five I've been sidelined, you know?  She Hulk--  The others just seem to like her better.  Yeah, I know she's hotter than I am, that's not the point.  ...  No, Luke, no I haven't done it with her.  Luke, get a grip, I'm made of rock man!  No, I am not trying to run away from an affair gone sour.  Look, I'm going to jump right to the point--
I'm thinking of quitting the Fantastic Five.

You have a job for me maybe?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 6, 2004)

*SPIDERMAN  &  Nick Fury*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Peter just stands there for a moment. Then his face takes on a look of anger.
> _For all that it's worth! Can't I have _one_ night with my girl without Spider-man butting in? Mary Jane was going to be here any minute, and I was just going to have Gwen on her-_
> 
> And he remembers that they aren't alone in the house, Fury and him.
> "What are you doing here, Fury? Gwen is upstairs and Mary Jane will be here any minute!"




[the camera angle swings from Peter's look of confusion to an over the shoulder shot of Fury,  as if purposely towering over the young hero - that just want's a night off with his girl...]

*"Time to soldier up Parker,  we've got issues that Pym thinks you might be able to help us with...  Some sort of psychic phenominon radiating from Central Manhattan.  We can't pinpoint it by grid with the sensors,  we need to get you in.  Banner will be reviewing your bio-charts to rig a tap into your sixth sense.....  We'll use it to track the occurance."*
Fury says as he walks with Peter to the door,  picking up his jacket as if to usher him out...

*"hop to son...  we don't pay you to rest on your ass!"*[Nobody's ever paid Pete that he knows of.]

*"Is your suit all fixed up from the Osborne incident?  We can have Janet's taylor's from marketing to hook you up if necessary...  Now let's roll kid.  Time'sa wastin'!!"*

MEANWHILE
Trudging down May Parker's stairs a Black Op Agent hits the bottom floor.
*"All clear sir,  Ramsey says his team has Watson and..." *   Looking up,  another Agent swings around the corner -  S.H.E.I.L.D. logo emblazoned on his shirt opened from a short struggle with Stacy...
*"Target:  Operation Degrassi complete sir,  we have his girls and they'll sleep this off in T-minus 18hrs and counting."*

Fury looks to the Agent then to Pete...  quickly to circumvent the kid's petty whining about his life,  Nick gives a quick wave to the men and turns Pete around.
*"Look Pete,  your country needs you...  you KNOW I wouldn't do this unless the big brains thought there was another way.  The strain we've had with Xavier's people force us to alternative means.  That's YOU Pete...  We need Spiderman!"*

Fury waits for a second to let the boy confirm his need  (to make him feel in control)  and then begins to rush Parker to the Chopper line still hovering somewhere above.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 6, 2004)

*DR. BRUCE BANNER  -  the Ultimates*



			
				farik said:
			
		

> Carefully waiting for security camera to swing away from viewing him Banner quickly collects the handful of paper scraps he has stored under his matress and casually strolls back to the terminal.  As the camera sweeps away from him he quickly places the different scraps of paper on the screen covering certain parts of the equations with his own handwritten portions
> 
> "Well record the whole thing in close up and log the activity for Fury.  We'll send it down to the lab for them to figure out."
> 
> Next panel reveals the tiny glint of a hidden microscopic camera over Banner's shoulder.




[as Banner slides away from the console for his coffee cup,  the camera angle focuses tightly on the computer panel... with Bruce first in blur then sharp contrast far behind from table top eye view]

onscreen...
*SECRUITY ALPHA *   
*clearance ... Fury, Nicholas
PASSWORD:  ditko
DOWNLOAD
LOADING ... LOADING ... LOADING ... LOADING ...
LOADING ... LOADING ... LOADING ... LOADING ...
CODENAME:  MISS MUFFET
SUBJECT:  Parker, Peter
ALIAS:  Spider-Man
LOGISTICS:  Queens, NY, USA
CONTACTS:  May Parker (aunt),  MaryJane "MJ" Watson (girlfriend),  Gwendoline "Gwen" Stacy (girlfriend),  J. Joahna Jameson (employer)...
etc... etc... etc...
data downloading...
etc... etc... *  

the file downloading to Dr. Banner's terminal continues with amazingly detailed report briefs on the young man Peter Parker.  It lists powers and abilities, charting them against known Super Powered individuals (including the Ultimates & X-men,  even the Hulk himself).

Upon completion a digital video track transfers in of Dr. Pym,  in the top right corner Col Fury shares the line with three-way conferencing from a seperate remote location...

*"Banner, Pym here,  we've locked on a sigularity eminating from somewhere in midtown Manhattan.  Jan and I haven't been able to pinpoint it...  We believe it to be psionic in nature... it's an AMAZINGLY complex set of..."*
Fury barges in...
*"To the point Banner, I'm sending Wasp and GiantMan with a team to sweep lower Manhattan up for this thing.  I'm currently on location retrieving Agent Parker -  his files are attached.  Pym believes along with the psychometric data we culled from Xavier's med reports we can interface Parker's unique Sixth Sense to use him as a tracker...  sorta like a hound dog to bring the other Ultimates online..  I'm bringing him in now -  have the data processed and a plan of execution on the table by 2100 hours, no later."*
Fury's screen replaces Pym...
*"oh... by the way,  you've got run of the base on this one.  Bring Tony in he might be able to aid with a moble unit of whatever you develop.  We need to get on this before Richards does...  You wouldn't want ANOTHER egg-head showing you up would you Brucey!??!...  Fury OUT."*


[the camera pans wide... showing the full length from Bruce Banner to the door of his cell...]
Free...  they're letting him free... after what he did.
Captain America,  the others they would surely not like this...
It MUST be a STAGE 1 alert to let the Hulk free again!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 6, 2004)

*the THING  -  Fantastic Four*

_[OOC:  oops,  double posted for Ben... I'm replacing it with the Ultimates now]_



			
				simp_99 said:
			
		

> Ben Grimm leans back in a large leather chair,  A stubby cigar poking out of his mouth and he laughs.  He swings the phone receiver around and blurts.
> 
> Ben flicks a switch to close the door to the office.  He lowers his voice to keep out of earshot of the others.
> 
> ...





MEANWHILE,  somewhere getting closer in the Baxter Building...
Johnny Storm,  fresh from being released from County General from his crash at the NASCAR track -  he wheels around toward the big hall running the length of the FF's personal floor.  His wheel chair catching speed he sees the back of a big orange rock lunkhead in short distance..............
As the door shooshes shut.

[the scene continues showing the Thing filling up and breaking through two panels almost crowding this Fantastic Four comic page..... as he feels he's crowding the team...]

*"Sshhh#@,  ooorange-boy,  they ain't never gonna git rid a you.  F#&$ man,  who'd drive the bathtub!!...  LOL...hehehe"*
Cage cackles as Ben can hear him fumbling out of his chair... Sensing his buddy's dispair...
*"...listen Ben,  you're lettin things haunt you too much.  You know they just brought in Shulky 'cause'a Matchstick's leg...  damn, yer momma got yer name right...  everything ends up grim to you don't it..."*
Luke tries to put some spunk back into his voice, to cheer the Thing up...
*"... I mean hell,  I didn't wanna say nothin but Reed asked me to join up just the other day...  said he needed more muscle on the team,  you ain't got nothin to worry about.  You guys go way back...  and even so...  F#&$ it man,  you know you got a place down here wit me at HfH...  an if you don't dig on that you could always be a pro-wrestler... heheheh...
Uhhh...  by the way...  you think you could snag Jenn's cell number for me?  she made me delete it last time......."*

*FOOOSHHHHH!!!
FOOOOOSHHHHH!!!*
from outside Johnny tosses two fireballs just the size of a golfball at the release button on the fastly approaching door!!
*shoosh... *   as the door to Ben's room slides open...  

*"Rock and ROLLER-Derby,  GREAT PUMPKIN -  cum'on!!  I gotcha an oversized chair rigged up in Reed's lab!!!  - made it my-own-self,  mighty fine work if I do say so myself!!  CUM'ON!!  What'cha waiting for ya oversized Cheese Dobble!!"*
the irreverant young Mr. Storm chides as he bops Ben on the head with a chair cushion...  Rolling out into the hall he puts his hands down to his sides facing backward and turns on the heat!!
*"FLAME ON!!"  *  Torch taunts as the "after burners"  push him out of the Things grasp for now...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 6, 2004)

*the ULTIMATES  (Hawkeye, Quicksilver & Thor)*



			
				DanMcS said:
			
		

> He points out the window at the approaching storm and sips his coffee.
> "Looks like Thor is on his way in.  Must be something, flying around like the lightning.  Eh, Pietro?  Where'd that kid sprint off to this time?"






			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Pietro takes his sandwich, and slowly eat it.




*KAA--THOOM!!*Thunder crashes, as the two Ultimates see the silhouettes of speeding forces across the sky swooping past the Statue of Liberty's crown... One heading away from and one heading toward the Triskelion from Manhattan.  
Peitro can see both images fairly clearly although Clint cannot,  tracking and firing are no problem for the Ultimate called Hawkeye  -  but seeing things at such an excellerated speed is beyond human...  Lucky for the two of them Quicksilver is.

Peitro hits a pickle on his sandwich just as the rain starts clattering on the window canopy.

*"Peitro,  you there?  On-line soldier..."*
Says Col. Fury from Quicksilver's Ultimate personal communicator...
*"I'll be touching down at 2100 sharp,  I need you to organize the Ultimates...  I have no clue where Tony is,  I have Thor incoming now,  Banner has been authorized out of his cell and will be briefing the team in the war room.  Pym and Wasp are in the field on assignment,  Cap musta forgot how to use his comm piece again.......  and Barton never replies on time.  Get it done, Maximoff!  -  Fury OUT."*

Hawkeye easily hears all this...  Fury hasn't tried to contact him!  
Sometimes the man likes to take shortcuts...  makes others feel good by deligating,  to get his own job done.
One thing's for certain...  something heavy is coming down,  the team hasn't been completely together since post-briefings on the Alien thing...!!




			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Thor lands lighting in front of Triskelion and proceeds to enter.
> ...
> Thor wanders down an empty corridor and starts to round a corner. _Where is everybody..._
> ...
> "The names Thor not sir, I'm not part of your military. Cap is training? Really? Come on then, I have got to see this, the old guy might need my help." He says with a laugh, as he hustles with the solider towards the training room





JUST PRIOR to Thor landing...
As the Odin-son straifs  "Jester's"  plane the electricity in the air crackles around the cockpit harmlessly......
*"Thor - Fury here,  what the Hell are you DOING up there...  you've nearly downed my team in Queens with that stunt you're pulling on the weather over Manhattan...  CON-SE-QUENCES -  Thor...  Christ!!......
Okay -  report to the Triskelion for sit-rep,  we have a problem building in Manhattan,  Pym and his wife are in the field now.  We need you and the Ultimates on stand-by for evac or incursion."*

CUT-SCENE....
Rounding the corner Thor and the younger soldier see......  (see Cap's round 1 battle entry, next)


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 6, 2004)

*the X-MEN  (Rogue & Colossus)*



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> OOC: This would have to take place after Kitty gets finished invading Warren's privacy upstairs.
> 
> Kitty lowers back into the floor quickly, only waist-deep.  Wide eyed, she looks to the floor right away and blushes.   "I, uh, we're gonna watch a movie night with popcorn!  You're late.  I.. I mean, are you coming mister Colossus?"
> 
> ...




Kitty sinks back into the floor, floating slightly sideways...  just above Warren steps out into the hall toward the stairs  and  the two pass one another unknowingly as Kitty slides up and through bumping her head on Angel's desk.

(see prior post on her actions within Angel's room...  copied in brief here)
Just as Angel collapses his wings walking through the door into the hallway leading downstairs,  the very molecules of his bedroom floor make way and part as a  whispy  hand pushes up through...  Then an forarm, an elbow, to her shoulder  and  Kitty folds her arm as if pushing up off the floor pulling herself up and through the ceiling of the kitchen into and through the floor of Warren's room.

silently the camera pans and fixes on the postage bag on the edge of Angel's desk...
As Kitty begins to solidify she accidentally bops her head up on the underside of Warren's desk, teetering the post bag......
*"Goofball-doofus"*  Kitty mutters to herself as she shifts her position out from under the desk...
As Kitty stands and gets her barrings glancing around, a bit confused wondering where Warren was,  the envelope drops to the ground.  The seal wasn't perfect...  and a disc tumbles and spins across the floor landing at Kitty's toes.  
The post bag drops behind or into the wastepaper basket unseen to the young X-man.
*"Oops... what's this?!??,  where'd you come from little discy disc?"*  she asks, as if expecting an answer...
She glances to the door...
*"Warren... ohhh Waaaarren... you wouldn't mind if I take a peak at one of your projects, huhhh??...  
...No?  Okay - I thought it'd be okay..."*  she says getting quieter as she goes,  answering her own question...  pushing open Warrens chair,  double-clicking as the disc finds its way into Angel's computer.

As she waits for the streaming video...  her mind wanders...
_wow... Jean's told me all about Scott, but I had no idea about boy's leg muscles  and  maaannnnn,  his rock-hard butt...  heheh errr... steel-hard.. heheh...  man I wonder what would happen if......_
Kitty stops short -  her mind buzzes with activity -  NOT her own!!!  
[panning back, as if showing the crest of a wave...]
the thoughts of Professor Charles Francis Xavier,  the world's most powerful telepath -  INVADE,  take over  and  blast across  Kitty's thought......  the kind of blast a static from turning the nobs on an old radio would have,  piercing her brain -  causing her system to shock,  jerking the mouse from her hand...  Kitty shivers from the continuing trauma!!!




			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> She [Rogue] makes her way to the stairs and follows the noise downstairs. She smiles softly then she hears one bamf after the other. At least Nightcrawler seems to feel better now.
> She stops halfway, then she hears Collosus in the training rooms.
> 
> From the corner of her eyes she sees a movemnt outside the window.
> ...




The lightning was the first thing to draw Rogue's glance to the window...  then a mighty --
*KAA!!--THOOOOMM!!*  as the Thunder shook the house.  Ororo was away with Cyclops in Kentucky seeing about a family down there rumored to have a few mutant members...  but it sounded like one of her lightning barrages,  what the heck was driving the storm?!!  Electricity was in the air,  as the lights flicker off-then on again quickly...

and the WAVE of psionics sweeps the floor -  breaking toward  COLOSSUS,  then it crests the strairs at the speed of thought washing down over first  ANGEL,  then ROGUE,  then NIGHTCRAWLER,  Iceman and the others!!!


[***ALL X-men mentioned must make a WILLPOWER check immediately before doing any other actions***  
*if you fail*,  please describe your Hero's GREATEST FEAR as if it is a dream that you have entered,  you cannot act until I reply...  
*If you succeed*,  please describe the dream of your GREATEST DESIRE -  and you can act in the physical world  and  make a second WILLPOWER check to drive the dream out of your vision]


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 6, 2004)

*CAPTAIN AMERICA  vs.  the NAZI-bots*

the Triskelion, War-Simulator Room 5 (WSR-5)
HeadQuarters of the 
United States Superhuman Defense Initiative, AKA: the ULTIMATES.
Mid-Evening [local time]
June 30, 2004…

and the voice recognition locks on ... RODGERS, Steve - Captain.
*"Good morning Captain Rodgers.  MARK... Captain America Battle Simulation ‘Market Garden’...MARK  and go in 3...2...1... MARK."*
As the simulator warms up, Captain tightens his gloves, hoist his shield and smiles… “Ok ya Krauts, come get some…”

the doors of the WSR lock and secure, as the red secure lamp lights  and  across the simulated battle terrain the sounds of war invade the old "Invaders" ears...  nothing like the sound of movies,  Cap hadn't even seen Saving Private Ryan  -  but it wasn't like that either...  this had dimension,  this had base,  this was  'real'  or as real as anyone would want it to be.

The BLITZKRIEG rolled over the line -  in the distance Cap could easily see the wave of Luftwaffe approaching for straiffing runs protecting the German ground force...
Krackeling over a wall only several yards from the Star-Spangled Ultimate a Panzer-Tiger series crunched glass and steel,  as 3 ... then 4 SS stormed forward...  



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> *Flipping up and over the last of the Nazi tanks, Cap lets lose with his shield at the collection of solider who were trying to take cover behind the blasted wall*
> 
> Attack roll to hit the wall behind them first, Ricochet Shot off the wall to hit the first Nazi solider, Take Down on the second solider,  Take Down on the third Soldier, Take Down on the forth Soldier




With grace and power Cap lands slicing through the four troops in the first seconds of his session...  They sparkle and hiss as they hit the ground as they came  1...2...3...4...  
Androids,  he knew it...  not on the level of Pym's newest projects...  neither Vision or Ultron series,  these were from Os Corp  and  they were strong.  But Captain America was stronger.
If he didn't concentrate on the blasts from the speaker units in the far top corners of the room Steve might get discouraged from his  "escapist"  time here...  He might remember all those that left him behind...  He might not be ready to face those demons.
For now he could continue  HIS  roleplaying........



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> *Recovering his shield in mid-air he lands on the ground and rolls onto the other side of the wall,




The Panzer commander shouts (a convincing) order to  
<*"TRACK the American SUPERMAN you fools!!"*> in full German...  
<*"I WILL have his colors for my TANK!!!"*> 
*as he yanks back on the Sub-Machine gun atop his Panzer*
*Rrraattt...ttatttt...ttttttt...tttt*
[missing with the three Auto-fire rolls]
A wall of bullets spackle acorss the wall behind Cap!!!



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> *Captain American bounces back from the wall towards the back of the tank that is now trying to get its turret back in line with him. Using his shield he slams it down with tremendous force into the tread of the machine to try and disable it*




the disk shield slams into the crevasse of the Tiger-series Tank,  the grey/green paint cracks in the radius surrounding -  but the Panzer  WON'T  give up it's prize!!
Not having taken into account metal fatigue of the 40's,  THIS is an area the Os Corp could improve upon... then again -  maybe Cap's just getting weak in his OLD AGE!!


SUDDENLY!!!  a gust of air...
*VwwoooOOSHHHH!!*


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Hey Cap! Fury will be there at 21h00. He called a meeting. Don't miss it. It's isn't time to sign autograph to your fans after your training. And you should seriously raise the difficulty of your training. Too easy to dodge."
> 
> (OOC: Taunt Cap so he raise the difficulty of the training: Roll: 30! hehe)
> 
> He leaves quickly after that, not letting a chance to Capitaine to react against him.



*VwwoooOOSHHHH!!*


[OOC:  Okay....  prior to this combat round... (since he posted as I was writing)   unlucky for Cap,  Peitro just made things harder for Cap!  Cap needs to make a contested check verses Quicksilver's Taunt of  DC30  to not be "flustered".
It's a half action so, there is little chance Cap can react to him before he "gets away" - but if he want's to I'd let cap try if he can get ahead of in initiative somehow (maybe Extra Efforting?)... if not...
Cap resists with a contested Sense Motive  or  Taunt of his own.  IF Cap doesn't beat the DC30,  Quicksilver can choose one of these:
-  Cap loses his dodge bonus to Defense against the next attack on him.
-  Cap takes some action you're encouraging.
-  Cap suffers a -4 on his attack rolls or skill checks (your choice) for his next round action.
IF Cap  WINS  with a Sense Motive nothing happens,  if Cap  WINS  with a Taunt on Quicksilver he can choose one of those effects on Quicksilver!!
IF Quicksilver doesn't reply  (in the Talking the Talk thread PLEASE)  with his choice of the three above prior to Cap making the check I'll choose for him.  In the future -  try and remember to list very briefly your outcome choice.]



MEANWHILE...  

ROUND 2
(PS.  I gave Cap the initiative since he was starting the program for the first round,  no surprise round.  and then the 1st tank commander attacked.  This time more Nazi and Tanks and the air support is coming!!)
Initiative for the 2nd ROUND of combat!
*PANZERS:  16
NAZI TROOPS:  14
LUFTWAFFE:  HIDDEN*
I'm assuming Cap (with his bonus) will go first so I'll set the situation in reverse initiative order prior to my attacks so Cap can see what they're doing!(if you roll badly for Initiative I may go first!)


The sky is crimson,  dark reds mixed with smoke with the dawn breaking...  Pharamones have been let out into the ventalation for the room to give the scent of burnt flesh and heated metals, meshed with the fish and livestock of the market scene.
The buzz of a trinity squad of German planes swarm closer...  they'll be on the scene within 6-12 seconds Cap could estimate.  [for exact round, roll a tactics knowledge skill check]...
With 2 tanks within 30' of Cap,  the ground support of Nazi Soldiers barge through into the market square!!  Seven BrownCoats blast away with their MG-34s toward the Ultimate!

[Normally I'd try Aiding one another to have a better chance of hitting!!  They each get 3 auto-fire shots at -6 each but the Aid negates that minus for the lead shooter to attack 3 times.  BUT  for Cap it'll be near impossible anyway... I have a better chance to just attack 21 times!!  and hope for Natural 20s.  NOW... rolls... and I get  TWO  natural 20s!!  
That means Cap can choose to use actions to Deflect if he wants...  Choose then tell me your results  and  we'll continue.  Damage Save will be total of 19 for each of the two machine gun hits]


As the PANZER main guns track Rodgers,  their 2 Tank Commanders also fire their top mounted machine guns....  
*BBrraattt...ttatttt...ttttttt...tttt*
[the first missing with the three Auto-fire rolls,  the second rolls 1 Natural 20!!]
Most of the shots track acorss the wall behind Cap!!!  But this may be too much for the Ultimate!!  One gets through!

[As before...  That means Cap can choose to use actions to Deflect if he wants...  Choose then tell me your results  and  we'll continue.  Damage Save will be total of 21 for the Panzer machine gun hits]

The Panzers crush and twist through the market,  aiming to roll over Rodgers if in range soon...  (currently at a right angle above at Cap's  2 O'clock [vertical tank #1 facing him]  and  11 O'clock [the horizontal tank #2 turning to face him])

*<"Commander, hold we have ze American in sites... and firing on my mark... MARK">*
*BOOOM!!!*
and the Blitzkrieg Tank commander from the second Panzer cries out (in German)...
*<"Lead-Tank, on our mark... AGAIN... AGAIN!!!">*
and from the first tank...
*BOOOM!!!*

[Both Panzers fire their main gun into the square that Cap is in.  Focusing to hit him  NEITHER  hit  (Reflex Save for half Damage, Cap)  but the blast that shakes his area is sufficient!   Total Dmg SV:  25.  If Relex Save HALF:  20.]...
Cap should be okay -  if he doesn't roll too bad...






			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> ----------------------------------------------------
> but not sure if Kevin will allow him to first try and disable it, so not attacking the ‘whole tank’… following rounds attacking the turret and the machine guns




[OOC:  on future rounds if you notify me FIRST (in the text before the attempt to hit) that you want to do this,  I'm fine with it....  it would be a -4 to hit the area you want normally,  on a big Tank I'd say it's more like a  -2.  I'd allow you to attack the weapon itself,  similar to the way a Neutralize would target a power...  and I'll reduce or add to the Hardness of the object (or the Dmg SV)  as makes sense for the area hit]...
Of course if you want to "Disable Device"  you can do that with a skill check...  I'd let you add your Strength modifier  INSTEAD  of your normal Int Modifier for your skill check.  Is that fair?  Make sense?




			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]NOTE that as we it seems we are keeping some things secret I did not list out my rolls + attack bonus, just cause Kevin is keeping all our characters, etc. IF rolls should appear will edit[/occ]




[THIS is a great way to handle it,  nice job Karl.]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 6, 2004)

*Spider-Man*

[The top of the page is taken by three close-ups of Peter. First with an angry look on his face, mouth open and finger raised, like a mother scolding a child. 
The second frame is the same, except his mouth is closed. 
The third has his mouth open again.]

"Ahh... What the heck.." _It's not like I don't run off from dates to kick the tushie of whatever on my own every so often._
"I'll just grap my suit and webshooters." 

He dashes off to his cellar laboratory to grap his backpack, ready with the aforementioned utilities. He's already pulling his mask on as he walks to the chopper.
"So there's a big psychic thingamajingie you think is dangerous, and you want to use my 'spider-sense' to pinpoint it? And since you probably know what I ate for breakfast, you also know that my sense only reacts to danger. 
So you're throwing me next to a dangerous, unidentified, psychic (not to mention dangerous), thing?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 6, 2004)

*SPIDER-MAN  &  Fury*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> He's already pulling his mask on as he walks to the chopper.
> 
> "So there's a big psychic thingamajingie you think is dangerous, and you want to use my 'spider-sense' to pinpoint it? And since you probably know what I ate for breakfast, you also know that my sense only reacts to danger.
> So you're throwing me next to a dangerous, unidentified, psychic (not to mention dangerous), thing?"




[the panel shows a worms-eye view of Fury hanging above in mid-air from the tow line of his escort chopper above, looking down at Peter]
*KAA--THOOOM!!!* thunder crashes,  followed seconds later by a lightning strike that arches between the S.H.E.I.L.D. helicopter and the street on May Parker's block...  the ground from the chopper nearly drawing in a shock.

As the rain starts to hit the big black man's bald head rolling to his fed-up cheek...  he looks down and Peter as they both begin to be pulled into the escort.....
*"YEAH Parker .....  AND...??!!???"*

the helicopter dips and weaves, no problem for a human spider to hang on  as  the chopper starts to ascend and bank for the river...


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 6, 2004)

*Hawkeye- The Ultimates- The Triskelion, NY Harbor*

Clint wolfs down the last of his snack and brushes off his hands.  "Looks like we better... I wish that kid would let me finish my sentences."  He tosses his styrofoam cup in the trash and trots out the swinging door.

On the way to the war room, he rounds the corner, straight into Dr Banner.

"Ooof!  Hey, watch it, buddy,"  he recognizes the doctor and tones down immediately, "Oh, hey Doc, didn't see you there.  You all right?"  He gathers the papers the biologist was carrying.  "Sorry about that, man.  You're doing the briefing?  Glad to see you feeling better.  You are feeling better, right?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 6, 2004)

*Spider-Man*

If he was't wearing a mask, the shot would show Spider-man with a smirk on his face.
"I was wondering why you're letting me off so easily. I was expecting at least something that can blow up a couple of cars by blowing its nose."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 7, 2004)

*QUICKSILVER - the Ultimates*

"As usual, I am doing the dirty work, because I can do it faster... well, lucky, it will take only 2 minutes. You understood Hawkeye?" seeing he is, he doesn't wait for the answer.

He runs and meet Banner in the corridor, before he enters into collision with Hawkeye.

"If YOU are out, you must know, but Fury will be there at 21h00. Meeting. Usual place."

A moment after, he is near the exit, where Thor enters.

"Meeting, 21h00, ususal place. Fury's call!" He said fast in a telegraphic tone. "And have you seen those two waves of energy? Was that you? Anyway, have job to do." he adds, just as fast, and leave as quickly as he appears, leaving Thor alone in the hall.

In the gymnasium, Pietro arrive next to Scarlet Witch and run next to hear.

"Fury call a meeting at 21h00, at usual place."

"You know I hate that when you run next to me. It make me feels like I don't know how to run."

"Sorry sis, but couldn't resist. Cya at 21h00." on that, he finish his turns at his full speed and run to the training room. He enter in the middle of the simulation. He dodges all that is coming to him.

"Hey Cap! Fury will be there at 21h00. He called a meeting. Don't miss it. It's isn't time to sign autograph to your fans after your training. And you should seriously raise the difficulty of your training. Too easy to dodge."

(OOC: Taunt Cap so he raise the difficulty of the training: Roll: 30! hehe)

He leaves quickly after that, not letting a chance to Capitaine to react against him. He arrives to Black Widow quaters and knocks at the door.

"Widow? Fury call a meeting at 21h00. Usual place."

After making sure Widow have the message, he go to the satellite room.

He starts to enter some information. "Vocalcommandsarejusttooslow." he says to himself. He tries to track Stark, Tony. He intensifies the seach up to a meter of precision, and get the altitude in case of a many floor building.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

*SPIDER-MAN  &  Fury*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> If he was't wearing a mask, the shot would show Spider-man with a smirk on his face.
> "I was wondering why you're letting me off so easily. I was expecting at least something that can blow up a couple of cars by blowing its nose."




[the page turns and the spread shows a long horizontal panel crossing both pages about 2/3 down into the page.  A smaller square-ish panel in the top left shows Pete taking his seat with Fury in the chopper as they pull up out of Queens...  the full of the large panel reveals...]

Forest Hills, 
Queens, New York
Mid-Evening [local time]
June 30, 2004…

The S.H.E.I.L.D. chopper banks hard right and then left with the storm,  taking them across the East River -  North toward HQ.  The wind pulls them farther west than would normal but the chopper holds course...
Then 
SUDDENLY...
Pete's spider-sense begins to tingle..........  things seem to slow and as Pete's head is drawn to the west into central Manhattan...
the kind of blast a static from turning the nobs on an old radio would have, piercing Spidey's brain - approaching system shock, jerking a bit Peter shivers from the continuing trauma!!!

[***Spider-Man make a WILLPOWER check immediately before doing any other actions*** 
if you fail, please describe your Hero's GREATEST FEAR as if it is a dream that you have entered, you cannot act until I reply... 
If you succeed, please describe the dream of your GREATEST DESIRE - and you can act in the physical world and make a second WILLPOWER check to drive the dream out of your vision.
I will tell you if you failed/succeed following the check]

Fury whips to see Parker grasping his head.....  and the lightning crosses the sky toward Central Park!
*KAAA-THOOOOOOMMM!!!*

Nick grabs the young heroes shoulders to hold him still,  pulling him back to his chest like a father would...
*"Breath Parke... BREATH Peter... 
It's cool man.  Breath... Like me... feel your chest, like mine, in and out. 
It ain't nothin'"*
Fury looks up in worry.
*"Jesus, Clay -  whatever it is it's starting!!!
Get us back to the Triskelion A-SAP!!!!"*

The blond S.H.E.I.L.D. Commander nods to Fury...
"Roger Nick,  We're clearing Central Park now and should be at the HQ in 6.25.  Will he hold Colonel?"

*"...He'll hold."*
Col. Fury says sternly without a doubt in his heart.

[as the bottom third of the spread show small headshot panels flashing back and forth between those in the chopper...  then on the last panel, bottom right corner...  a silhouette of Fury holding Pete his chest to Pete's back as a father would a son,  as they breath together  -  with the Statue of Liberty in the background as lightning flashes close the scene!]


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 7, 2004)

*Daredevil*

As Matt looks down across the table, the young woman gives him a soft smile, extending her hand to him.  Smiling, he slowly sits down and stretches back in his chair, trying to let the anger inside of him slowly seep out.  As Karen slowly takes her arm back, she holds her smile, trying to cheer him up.

*"So, how are you doing Mr...?"*

*"Murdock.  Matt Murdock."*

As the dinner continued on, Matt held to the formalies, unpleasent as they were.  Then suddenly, from some distant area, he heard that all to familiar sound.

*"Think your gonna hold out on the Big Man?"*


----------



## farik (Jul 7, 2004)

Banner quickly snatches his "private" notes from the screen and starts typing frantically.  Pushing away from his terminal.

"That's enough working at this thing.  I'll just have this stuff print in the briefing room and finish the final calculation in there"

_afterall anywhere is better than in here.  Gosh maybe I was wrong about Fury.....Then again I think I'll keep my latest discoveries to myself...just in case._ 



			
				DanMcS said:
			
		

> Clint wolfs down the last of his snack and brushes off his hands.  "Looks like we better... I wish that kid would let me finish my sentences."  He tosses his styrofoam cup in the trash and trots out the swinging door.
> 
> On the way to the war room, he rounds the corner, straight into Dr Banner.
> 
> "Ooof!  Hey, watch it, buddy,"  he recognizes the doctor and tones down immediately, "Oh, hey Doc, didn't see you there.  You all right?"  He gathers the papers the biologist was carrying.  "Sorry about that, man.  You're doing the briefing?  Glad to see you feeling better.  You are feeling better, right?"




Adjusting his glasses Banner stuffs his private notes deep into his pocket, after forgetting he was even carrying them. He tries to look non-challant(sp).

"I'm feeling fine sir"

Bruce smiles meekly and looks about for some excuse to end the conversation.

"Well.....I've got some more work to do before everyone arrives for the briefing so I need to get going."

Bruce walks away from Clint with an uncomfortable tension and breaks into a sprint as soon as he's around the corner.

_Damn it!!!!  If I don't get that interface figured out before the briefing Fury is going to lock me up again.  I'll murder that GI jerk if he ruins this chance for me.  What was that "feeling better" crap about?  Did he think I wouldn't realize he was calling me crazy?  Idiot._ 

A small time stamp appears in the corner of a panel showing the briefing room Bruce snatches the pile of paper from the printer tray and spreads them out on the table tackling them with a marker from the media closet.  

In the next panel time stamped 5 minutes later he has covered the paper with scrawls and the assorted screens in the room are coming to life with diagrams and 3-d models.

*OOC: Bio-chem (or physics) roll with prof:scientist synergy bonus = 36
Computers roll = 21
Mechanics roll = 25
Elctronics roll = 24
*

"YES!!  That should do nicely. Now I just need to send these schematics down to the fabrication department."

Banner is drawn as a dynamic energized character as he stands surrounded by the complex problem and solution.  The meek character from the cell bears only a passing resemblance to this proud man who stands emmersed in his lonely world of science.  If only he could feel like this when other people were around.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 7, 2004)

*Colossus*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Electricity was in the air,  as the lights flicker off-then on again quickly...
> 
> and the WAVE of psionics sweeps the floor -  breaking toward  COLOSSUS,  then it crests the strairs at the speed of thought washing down over first  ANGEL,  then ROGUE,  then NIGHTCRAWLER,  Iceman and the others!!!
> 
> ...





** Colossus's will save is 19 **

(If successful)  Piotr pictures himself in a larger, more futuristic version of the U.N. headquarters.  He's standing near the back wearing a suit and dark shades.  He sees Xavier standing next to the speaker, who says *"...and thanks to the great work by professor Charles Xavier, today we make it official that those afflicted by mutant genes are officially recognized as humans.  This comes after great social changes over the past few years as we've seen, from all over the world, society accepting those different from themselves as true brothers and sisters."*
** Second will save is 16  **
(If successful)  Piotr grabs his clean clothes, and with a look of determination, races out of the locker room, getting dressed on the way.  A moment later he stands at the TV room and says, *"The professor!  Where is he?  Is he alright?"*

(If not successful)   Piotr imagines himself (not as Colossus) picking up a whole ocean liner and throwing it at a silhouetted enemy, who holds up a hand, halting the ship and dropping it.  Only then does Piotr see that thousands of screaming people are aboard the ship, and it is falling into a lush and bustling city park.  After the explosion he walks through the rubble, seeing the faces of clearly dead children looking up at him with hate in their eyes, saying *"MUUUTAAANNNT  ....  yoouuu diiid thhiiiiisssss"*


----------



## mr_raven (Jul 7, 2004)

*Highflying Angel*



> [***ALL X-men mentioned must make a WILLPOWER check immediately before doing any other actions***
> *if you fail*,  please describe your Hero's GREATEST FEAR as if it is a dream that you have entered,  you cannot act until I reply...
> *If you succeed*,  please describe the dream of your GREATEST DESIRE -  and you can act in the physical world  and  make a second WILLPOWER check to drive the dream out of your vision]





Willpower Check
Roll -16
Greatest Fear-As the Angel is flying high, high into the sky and soaring above the clouds, the bite of the air warded from his naked skin by the warmth of the sun, and as he soars higher and higher he starts to seperate from his wings as he can see wax, start to melt and feathers fall away from his wings, and gradually he starts to fall, his wings gone and he plummets to the ground.

Greatest desire-As Warren flys higher and higher he starts to see others with wings, surrounding him weaving intricate patterns in the sky, flocking around him, following his every move and beat of his mighty wings. A host of Angels for him to fly with forever more.

Second Will  
Roll -7
Angel feels himself lifting off the the ground, his wings flexing almost symbiotically on there own, as he is indoors not a good thing to expamd to his full wingspan, but he floats down and breaks out of his revelerie and focus's on the mansion clock.

"Woah, did anyone else feel, that........"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

*WOLVERINE  -  the X-men*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> and the WAVE of psionics sweeps the floor -  breaking toward  COLOSSUS,  then it crests the strairs at the speed of thought washing down over first  ANGEL,  then ROGUE,  then NIGHTCRAWLER,  Iceman and the others!!!





Just outside the Mansion....  
the wave of psychic energy seeps across the land slower now,  undirected and still uncontrolled but slowly dissipating.
The WAVE
does however catch up with WOLVERINE as he trails through the forested bits of the estate!!




			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> [***WOLVERINE must make a WILLPOWER check immediately before doing any other actions***
> *if you fail*,  please describe your Hero's GREATEST FEAR as if it is a dream that you have entered,  you cannot act until I reply...
> *If you succeed*,  please describe the dream of your GREATEST DESIRE -  and you can act in the physical world  and  make a second WILLPOWER check to drive the dream out of your vision]





[OOC:  PS.  Logan is welcome to make his way to find Fury,  track back to the Mansion,  or whatever]


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

*Daredevil*



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> As Matt looks down across the table, the young woman gives him a soft smile, extending her hand to him.  Smiling, he slowly sits down and stretches back in his chair, trying to let the anger inside of him slowly seep out.  As Karen slowly takes her arm back, she holds her smile, trying to cheer him up.
> As the dinner continued on, Matt held to the formalies, unpleasent as they were.





[From outside the resaurant, the panel shows the street as lamps light up - through the glass we see a trio of young adults just sitting to have dinner.  One chubby gentleman,  a athletic man obviously blind from his glasses and cane,  and a young woman - beautiful...]

the Russian Tea Room
150 W 57th St, Manhattan, NY 
Just off 7th & 6th, ~2 blocks from south end Central Park
Evening [local time]
June 30, 2004…

Karen Page drapes her napkin into her lap looking down,  almost embarassed by the hansome lawyer's lack of interest in meeting her...  She glances up then down again quickly before parting her full lips to chat...

*"So, Matt...  Foggy tells me your dad was a boxer..."*
Looking to Foggy Nelson, she second guesses herself,  wondering if she should have mentioned Matt's father so early after meeting him.  She's nervous,  this is obviously a set up date...  But does Mr. Murdock even know??

*
.. 4 blocks away a man curses his dog for crapping on the sidewalk.
.... 3 blocks away a young man and prostitue giggle tripping into a doorway.
...... 2 blocks away a strange buzzing sound he's never heard.
........ 1 block away a traffic cop yells as a cabbie blasts through a red light.
........... at the door, the matradee scratches a name down from his phone conversation - "Justin Hammer"
............... at his table, Mrs Page shuffles in her chair - she's wearing silk under her dress.*



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Then suddenly, from some distant area, he heard that all to familiar sound.
> *"Think your gonna hold out on the Big Man?"*




The thug's name is Silke, Sammy Silke a nobody midway on the Kingpin's food chain.  He likes to intimidate his marks...  He's about two and a half blocks north into Central Park,  that's about 16 seconds at full sprint...  plus 12 seconds to change......  Matt knows he could make it -  but it'd take some careful explaining afterward.  He'd miss cocktails,  about 8 minutes of dinner  (assuming they continue without him).

*"I said what's it gonna be meat?  the Big Man want's to know why you ain't brought in the maps yet?  me... I wanna know if you want it in the gut or the ear...  hehehehe..."*

and the camera pulls back extremely fast in first person from the point of the thug's view...  block by block... to Matt Murdocks table.

What can he do...?


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2004)

*Wolverine - (Logan), unhurt [X-MEN]*

Salem Center, 
Westchester County, NY
Mid-Evening  _[local time]_
June 30, 2004…

 . . . the smaller "talking head" panels shift to something more organic...  something fitting the X-men's  "outside"  member.  Focusing for a second on Logan's boot, and we read . . .



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> . . . a squirrel, it gathers new grass for it's hole crossing over  "the Wolverine's"  foot...  Logan's very essence flowing so effortlessly with the nature about him,  a normally jittery little animal crosses his path without even knowing a "human" is about. . . .




Logan snapped out with his hand to the squirrel, catching it within his grasp.  Cradled surprisingly gently, Logan whispered to the squirrel, *"Bub, yer awfully close to Ororo’s playground, and I don’t think ya ought to be in there – fer your own safety.”*  A quick sniff or two, and Logan had identified where the squirrel had come from.  A moment later he was moving toward the woods, to return the wayward squirrel.



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> *"Aaaahhhh-rrrr-arg!!"*  Xavier says  AND THINKS!!   and for a brief second EACH X-man feels the sharp stab of pain in his or her temple!




Wolverine snapped his head around, the brief stab startling him . . . and the squirrel which leapt out of Logan’s hands and scrambled for the forest. _ ‘What the – ’_ Logan thought briefly.



			
				Xavier said:
			
		

> *"Forgive me for the outburst, I did not mean to let my affliction slip to concern you...  for now it will rest my mind if you enjoy your night.  Good night my X-men...*




*"Nite, Chuck,”* Wolverine said . . . more than a little annoyed.  That beer was sounding better and better.  Wolverine entered the woods – his personal short-cut into the town of Westchester.

An almost palpable wave of psychic energy passed over Wolverine as he made his way through the forest (Will Save = 28 [Roll of 16 + 12 base]) and Wolverine staggered to his knees . . . thoughts and images coming unbidden into his mind.

If Fail . . . 







> Blood red vision slowly coming clear . . . Logan was breathing heavy, sweat dripping from his brow . . . he shook his head as though to clear it . . . only to see the dead all around him . . . not just any dead – his friends and comrades . . . and Jean.  Wolverine threw back his head in a primal yell of anger and loss.




If succeed . . . 







> Logan’s vision cleared as though just waking from a dream – in fact that was just what happened.  Logan looked at his surroundings.  He was in bed, in a log cabin, a woman with long red hair was sharing his bed . . . the ring on his finger was the only metal on or in his body . . . the sounds of the forest greeted him.




Second Save: 21 [Roll of 9 + 12 base]  Wolverine climbed to his feet and reversed his direction.  He sprinted through the forest at full speed . . . only one word escaping his lips as he ran . . . *‘Jean.’*


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 7, 2004)

Narrator said:
			
		

> "I said what's it gonna be meat? the Big Man want's to know why you ain't brought in the maps yet? me... I wanna know if you want it in the gut or the ear... hehehehe..."




Without a moment of hesitation, Matt rushes up, knocking his drink over the table and charges outside, sprinting drasticlly towards the park.  As he runs into the nearest alley, he rips off his suit and puts on what he really wears, the Red Leather Garb of the Man Without Fear, of Daredevil.  

He grips his billy club firmly and begins to scale the walls with his hook, bouncing from building to building.

Jump Roll=11 + 8= 19
                  Climb Roll=13 = 2= 15


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2004)

*Rogue-the X-Men*

Will safe was a natural 1, taking the liberty of asuming that's a failure...

The panel shows the floor from above and Rogue clutching her head while she sninks to her knees. The whole backround seems out of focus, except for Rogue herself.
The next panel shows her kneeling in the same position but this time it is back in her cell in the weapon X complex.

Heavy footsteps are sounding through the floor. Every few seconds they stop, followed by a short burst of gunshots.

"We don't need you mutie's anymore. Nice trip to hell."
Someone speaks after the latest shots.

The next panel shows the same prison cell but this time covers half the page and focuses on the now broken wall. The juggernaut stands in the hole, Sabretooth crouches behind him.

The huge mutant goes back through the wall while Sabretooth waves impatiently.

"Get moving brat we're out of here."

Without showing any of the way the next panel shows a  far away few of the three escaping through some forest. Again without any visible sense another scene follows. The following panels are scattered wild around the page, showing them as unconnected fragments.

-Rogue stands with her arms crossed, looking pointedly away while Wolverine and Sabretooth fight. The X-Men has red glowing eyes and far too big fangs and with a maniac laugh cuts of Sabretooth's head.

-Juggernaut goes down under concentrated fire from dozens of soldiers carrying the shield symbol. With a groan he pulls himself up but then Thor  himself appears, taking him out with a strike from his hammer.

-The wall explodes and the rooms fills with gas. Dozens of mutants are unconscious in seconds. Captain America appears in the breach and fights his way through the Brotherhood like some avenging angel of god himself. Toad is one of the fallen ones and Rogue touches him to find a way to escape. 
_Wow this even happened for real_ she thinks for a second but then Toad opens his eyes and begs her to take him with her, reminding her that she left him behind.

The random images change to an orderly row again but the background still looks out of focus.
A whole crowd of humans run screaming through the streets while she tries to run. They are carrying guns, torches and anything else you could use to hurt someone else while Rogue hurries through the rainy night. Regardless how fast she runs she somehow can't prevent them from getting closer and closer. She finds herself backed against a wall. As the crowd draws closer she can make out faces. Among the normal citizens she sees the soldiers of Weapon X and even the Ultimates. 
The wall behind her vanishes and a soft and comforting light fills the street. Then she spins around see sees the X-Mens Blackbird standing behind her. The engines are running but the sound is soft. The light spills from its open hatch and she can see the members of the X-Men getting in. Cyclops is extending his hand to help Nightcrawler get up.
"Don't worry we'll make it."
Rogue runs towards the jet but the warm smile Cyclops gave Kurt vanishes then he sees her.
"You left your comrades down, people like you don't belong to the X-Men."
Wolverine appears beside him, again with glowing eyes and huge fangs.
"He never had a chance against me and you knew it!
For a moment she wonders how so many people can stand beside each other in that small hatch but she can't hold onto that thought.
Marvel Girl smirks at her and door starts to close.
"You shouldn't have taken my powers to hurt my friends. A vampire like you is an enemy to her own race."
Her image is replaced be Nightcrawler. He looks sadly at her.
"Sorry Rogue. Even other mutants are affraid of you. And you just don't fit in anythere."
With a loud thump the door closes.
The page ends with a singel small panell that's filled with black color completly.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

*Daredevil*



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Without a moment of hesitation, Matt rushes up,
> ...
> He grips his billy club firmly and begins to scale the walls with his hook, bouncing from building to building.
> 
> ...





[from a ink black panel, showing the tiny lights of Mid-town a Crimson wave splits the page]
Upward,  onward,  toward the park Daredevil vaults and swings...  Whether is be the sudden change of situation or the anxious energy,  Matt touches a little of his mortality as his boot tread slips on the rain soaked brick as he bounds building to building.  [in combat those rolls might be close to the DC, but not close enough for travel time speed]  But the Man Without Fear doesn't flinch or give second notice.  His club catching on ledge, hooks and window sills upward quickly to the rooftops.  
Its the second half of the ride that makes the ride worth the name Daredevil...  As he can pause for a breif second at the top of the 7 story building he was at the bottom of just seconds before!  Then diving down using the momentum to drive him to the park.

Central Park seperates a bit from the tall buildings gently rolling into the few trees within Mid-town...  DD takes one more long swing to propel him through the air and across onto the park wall then quickly into trees some 30' away and above the Silke.

[the panels shift from bigger to smaller as the action gets personal]
[With a roll of a 5 the thug don't see/hear Daredevil approaching,  you have a Surprise round on him!  What do you do?]

It was easy to track to this point.  Sammy's gruff accented voice.  His heavy breathing.  The fear emminating from his mark.  The man Silke looks to shake down is probably in his late 40s,  he's a heavy smoker -  his lungs make his voice weazey  as  he cowers beneath the brute's pig-sticker.  
The oil of a .35 alerts you to the gun in Sammy's belt in the back of his pants...  The bad after-shave mixed with another man's after-shave alerts you to the fact Sammy's been close with another man tonight,  that won't make his wife happy -  and he'd take a beating from his boys if they knew he was practicing prison time outside the joint.

*"dat's it,  you're toast meat!!"  *  
Sammy says as he glances once for onlookers and then starts to pull his arm back to shove the shiv into the patsy's throat!


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 7, 2004)

*Captian America*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> the Triskelion, War-Simulator Room 5 (WSR-5)
> HeadQuarters of the
> United States Superhuman Defense Initiative, AKA: the ULTIMATES.
> Mid-Evening [local time]
> ...




[occ]Hmm Sense Motive DC30, if I roll a 20, still not enough… so, depending (I would assume with the ‘talky’ it would probably be -4 to next attack or skill roll but that’s just me[/occ]

Cap glances at Quicksilver thinking _That damn fool is going to get himself killed! Just cause your fast son, doesn’t make you invulnerable…eventually some bozo gets lucky…_

About then…




> MEANWHILE...
> 
> ROUND 2
> (PS.  I gave Cap the initiative since he was starting the program for the first round,  no surprise round.  and then the 1st tank commander attacked.  This time more Nazi and Tanks and the air support is coming!!)
> ...




Captain gets a 16 initiative  bad rolling there 




> The sky is crimson,  dark reds mixed with smoke with the dawn breaking...  Pharamones have been let out into the ventalation for the room to give the scent of burnt flesh and heated metals, meshed with the fish and livestock of the market scene.
> The buzz of a trinity squad of German planes swarm closer...  they'll be on the scene within 6-12 seconds Cap could estimate.  [for exact round, roll a tactics knowledge skill check]...
> With 2 tanks within 30' of Cap,  the ground support of Nazi Soldiers barge through into the market square!!  Seven Brown Coats blast away with their MG-34s toward the Ultimate!
> 
> ...




Golly that a lot of natural 20’s  ok then… I will wait for the panzer round. I assume I don’t need to roll a natural 20, just have to beat the total attack roll of the Panzer. Anyway Damage save for the two Nazi machine guns… first attack Damage save (remember his Armored Steelmesh Shirt!) total 25, second attack roll Damage save total 29

Captain thinks _Damn, lucky for me these guys are better then the real ones I fought… was it really 60 years ago?!?! Your getting old Steve, can’t even avoid some dumb gunners spraying lead around like they got nothing better to do…_




> As the PANZER main guns track Rodgers,  their 2 Tank Commanders also fire their top mounted machine guns....
> *BBrraattt...ttatttt...ttttttt...tttt*
> [the first missing with the three Auto-fire rolls,  the second rolls 1 Natural 20!!]
> Most of the shots track acorss the wall behind Cap!!!  But this may be too much for the Ultimate!!  One gets through!
> ...




Deflection total 28, if not enough, Damage save total vs. that machine gun is 32, hmm guess I should have just tried to deflect them all  for all the good it did me…




> The Panzers crush and twist through the market,  aiming to roll over Rodgers if in range soon...  (currently at a right angle above at Cap's  2 O'clock [vertical tank #1 facing him]  and  11 O'clock [the horizontal tank #2 turning to face him])
> 
> *<"Commander, hold we have ze American in sites... and firing on my mark... MARK">*
> *BOOOM!!!*
> ...





Reflex save total is 30, Damage save vs. Half Damage is a total of 19  man dice hate me, but remember the shirt, think I made it  Verses the second blast Reflex Save 29, Damage save vs. Half Damage is a total of 27.

When Captain America final reacts he thinks _OK here is where we separate the boys for the Section 8 girl want-to-be’s_

I remember somewhere something about Tactics, Captains roll is 24. Captain throws his shield at the nearest Nazi (the group of 7), Attack roll total 24 (if I get -4 because of the Taunt, still a 20, assuming that hits as my Range Increment is 40ft with the Shield), Damage save vs. 29, if he fails, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack rolls natural 20! Damage Save vs. a 34. If that takes him out, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack roll 26 -4 -4 (taunt) =18, if that is a hit Damage save vs. 29. If that takes him out Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack roll 26 -6 -4 =16, if that is a hit, Damage save vs. 29. If that takes him out, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack roll 29 -8 -4 (taunt) =17, if that is a hit Damage save vs. 29. If that takes him out, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack roll 34 -10 -4 (taunt) =20, if that is a hit Damage save vs. 29. If that takes him out, attacking the LAST of the group of 7, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack roll 31 -12 -4 (taunt) =15, if that is a hit Damage save vs. 29. Captain also makes a half moves 20ft to get some cover from the either the Troops or the Tanks or the Planes coming down out of the sky  whichever is within Range. 

On Round 3, depends on who has Initiative and what Cap is facing…





> [OOC:  on future rounds if you notify me FIRST (in the text before the attempt to hit) that you want to do this,  I'm fine with it....  it would be a -4 to hit the area you want normally,  on a big Tank I'd say it's more like a  -2.  I'd allow you to attack the weapon itself,  similar to the way a Neutralize would target a power...  and I'll reduce or add to the Hardness of the object (or the Dmg SV)  as makes sense for the area hit]...
> Of course if you want to "Disable Device"  you can do that with a skill check...  I'd let you add your Strength modifier  INSTEAD  of your normal Int Modifier for your skill check.  Is that fair?  Make sense?




[occ]Makes sense to me, and no problem, I was just… moving stuff along [/occ]


----------



## Mimic (Jul 7, 2004)

*Thor - Ultimates*

*As Captain America is about to dive for cover, something flys by him traveling at an incredible speed as it heads straight towards one of the Panzers*

Attack roll: 28 Damage Save: 40 - (armor rating) note: protection reduced by 2

*As Captain America completes his roll, he glances back and easily spots Thor standing tall almost as if daring the enemy to attack him, he lifts up his hand and catchs Mjolnir as it flys back to his grasp*

"Come on Cap, finish these guys off we got a meeting to go to." Thor says giving him a big smile

Initiative: 6 (ouch)


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jul 7, 2004)

*The Thing -- Fantastic Four*

"The bathtub ain't my ride an' you know it!  It's Reed's!"

The Torch enters the room and chides the Thing into coming upstairs to the lab with him. 

"Beat it, Flame-brain!  I'm havin' a conversation on the phone!"

The Torch pesters the Thing until he finally acquiesces.  The Thing rises up out of the chair and stubs his cigar out.  

"Look Luke, I'll call ya back later.  I need to go pummel the Torch.  Keep me in mind though, OK?"

The Thing slams down the phone and yells down the hall towards the Human Torch.

"Don'tcha even think about scorching my leather chair pal!  Or I'll dump a vat of ice on your head so big you won't flame on for a week!  Now what is all yer flusterin' about eh?"

Ben Grimm squeezes his way out of the den and heads upstairs thinking how, if he decided to leave the team, he would miss pestering the Torch.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

*CAPTAIN AMERICA  Training Simulation!!*

[the battle simulation continues -  as Cap has taken down 4 Nazi troops  (androids)  and now faces the oncoming wave of 2 Panzers, nearly a full squad of troops and the coming Luftwaffe!!  The panels are choppy and fast showing the grace then all at once POWER of Rodgers.  To the side long panels with expressions of the men and women of the base watch from the Overdeck Observation monitors.]  

the men watch the American IDOL in action...  it's been classified that no one records training sessions -  else this would make an amazing  reality X-Treme  video!! 
*"DUDE,  did you see that??!!"
"Rock on man -  YOU owe me $100!!"
"No way man,  I meant 4 Nazi and a Tank!!"*
*"Nahh.. Boooo BOOOO" *   others hiss at the two
*"The Hell you did......  ALRIGHT -  Double or nothing Cap takes down one of them Planes coming in on him!!!"*
*"OoooooooooOOOOOOO!!!" *   the crowd sounds in amazement at the thought...
*"yer on...  SUCKER!"*

Join us now TRUE BELIEVERS as we rejoin the action!!




			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]Hmm Sense Motive DC30, if I roll a 20, still not enough… so, depending (I would assume with the ‘talky’ it would probably be -4 to next attack or skill roll but that’s just me[/occ]



[the -4 is  EXACTLY  what I was planning on suggesting for Quicksilver...  So that's what it is.  (completed below)]



			
				karl green said:
			
		

> Captain gets a 16 initiative  bad rolling there
> Golly that a lot of natural 20’s
> ...
> I assume I don’t need to roll a natural 20, just have to beat the total attack roll of the Panzer. Anyway Damage save for the two Nazi machine guns… first




[whew... bad initiative roll...  heheh...  and YES, I brought a SPECIAL "barbie dice" (in-joke) to my office, Barbie dice always put-out!...  
No, can beat the Panzers  and  did a wonderful job saving from the Nazi Soldier machine guns,  REMEMBER though - watch the initiative...  Cap actaully GOT to go BEFORE the Soldiers.  I listed their actions since you'd more than likely be going first...  So actually Cap took out the soldiers as/before they are firing.]



			
				karl green said:
			
		

> Deflection total 28, if not enough, Damage save total vs. that machine gun is 32, hmm guess I should have just tried to deflect them all  for all the good it did me…



[the deflection total was good enough  (these aren't SuperNazi - ie. they're soldiers),  it actually  DID do you good...]



			
				karl green said:
			
		

> Reflex save total is 30, Damage save vs. Half Damage is a total of 19  man dice hate me, but remember the shirt, think I made it  Verses the second blast Reflex Save 29, Damage save vs. Half Damage is a total of 27.



[SO CLOSE...  if not for the chain mail Cap would have taken a HIT... TWO tank blasts, 9 autofire shots and NO damage...  Cap rocks!]


Captain America is not stranger to getting shot at,  he's taken a few to many NOT to be cautious.  The Overlook deck groans...
*"Oooooooo....."* the explodes in cheer,
*"YEAH!!  YEAAAHHH!!!*  when they watch as Cap spins with auto-matic fire...  the machine guns, old but deadly catch the patriot in the upper shoulder putting him to the ground ...  SO IT WOULD SEEM ...  but the Ultimate uses the momentum to thrust with a tumble and rolls back to his feet not losing a step!!




			
				karl green said:
			
		

> I remember somewhere something about Tactics, Captains roll is 24. Captain throws his shield at the nearest Nazi (the group of 7), Attack roll total 24 (if I get -4 because of the Taunt, still a 20, assuming that hits as my Range Increment is 40ft with the Shield), Damage save vs. 29, if he fails, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack rolls natural 20!
> ...
> Captain also makes a half moves 20ft to get some cover from the either the Troops or the Tanks or the Planes coming down out of the sky  whichever is within Range.





Glancing up to the German air support calculating the time he has to act before they're on him,  Cap looks to the Nazi Soldiers...  the rumble of the ground quake from the tank tread and fire pull his through as the lead Nazi holds out his rifle taking the brunt of the shield attack...  Surely this must make Rodgers remember the men, like these robots even the Nazi had training and they rallied for their cause.......  a touch of admiration for their Soldiering abilities might wipe across Cap's mind ....

HOLY CRAP!!  the FIRST damage save is a Natural 20!  (Barbie dice kick ass),  that means that while sounding cool -  none of the other takedowns happen.    
The Richochet Natural 20 puts Cap landing in prime position (your choice) for next round though...  I'll give you a choice for cover:
-  going into a broken but 3/4 cover from EVERTHING in a Market Building, Full cover from the planes.
-  going toward one of the Tanks for full cover from it and the other main tank gun,  1/2 cover from the planes,  1/4 cover from the 7 Nazi soldiers and their buddies that are coming!
-  Full Cover / No Attackes by Shutting down the sequence...   

as the Nazi says  (in German)...
*<"You see!!  you see my country-men,  the American Superman is NOT unbeatable -  Just as I have, we can all overcome his attacks... he is no stronger than their  Betty Boop...  or perhaps Mickey Maus!!">*
the German troops let out a cry of comraderie...
*<"HUZZAH!!  Onward,  we send the infidel back to Texas!!">*


ROUND 3
--------------
LUFTWAFFE (3): 17
PANZERS (2 & 2 machine gun commanders): 16+1 Leadership = 17  
*Captain America:* 16
NAZI TROOPS (7+3 more this round): 14+1 Leadership = 15
*Thor:  6*

The BLITZKRIEG continues over the line foot by foot they head through the town market -  in the distance Cap could easily see the wave of Luftwaffe approaching for straiffing runs protecting the German ground force...
He knows  [from his Tactics roll]  that they will be looking to fire on him within the next 6-16 seconds!  [ie. next round on 17 initiative]
Cresting the broken walls of the town buildings with the tank THREE more Nazi rush around their Panzers  [that makes 10 total Soldiers now,  all currently within charging distance 25-30']  they advance on Captain America in a "c" looking to coral him toward the tanks into the open Market...  trying to Flank.  [but you can't "Flank" with Ranged attacks]  
Krackeling through the Market Place the two Panzers circle from orders by their Commanders  [Leadership, giving +1 to initiative!],  the gunners inside quickly reload and ....

*"FIRE!!!!"*
*BOOOOMM!!!!*

and several men and women on the observation deck squint and cover their eyes...

[Cap doesn't get a chance to cover prior to the tanks firing,  the Machine Gunners on top fire and only ONE main gun gets off  (the other is stagger loading, so one can fire per round)] [Targeting Cap (then the area) for = 18 total to hit...  misses Cap but hits the area.  (Reflex Save  for half Damage, Cap) the blast that shakes his area! Total Dmg SV: 25. If Relex Save HALF: 20.]...


CAPTAIN AMERICA ACTS

Assuming there may still be some up...  the Nazi Soldier all fire -  auto-fire 3 bursts at -6 each  minus the level of cover Cap chose...  DAMN - 30 shots/rolls with two 19s, five 18s, two 17s and  NO Natural 20s!!  with the minuses none can hit...  

up next
ROUND 4
--------------
LUFTWAFFE (3): 17
*Captain America:* 16
PANZERS (1 & 1 machine gun commanders): 16  [Leadership is gone]
NAZI TROOPS (7+3 more this round): 14
*Thor:  6*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

*THOR aids CAP*

*[OOC:  this event happens at the  END  of round THREE,  so Cap still has time to react PRIOR to Thor's hammer bursting in...  THOR will now be in Initiative order after EVERYONE  (Thor acts on a 6) for  ROUND 4.]*


[END of Round 3 action]


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *As Captain America is about to dive for cover, something flys by him traveling at an incredible speed as it heads straight towards one of the Panzers*
> 
> Attack roll: 28 Damage Save: 40 - (armor rating) note: protection reduced by 2




Mjolnir strikes true...
*KRACK-THOOOOM!!!*
_Zzzziiiittttzzztttt... Zzzziiiittttzzztttt..._
*BOOM-BABOOOOMMM!!!*

and pieces of the cracked Nazi Panzer rain across the battlefield!!
Captain America easily tumbles to his next plan of action avoiding slabs of metal...  Then...
*TWUUDDD!!*
the body of the Tank Commander  (that had wanted "his colors for his tank") flops at Cap's feet...  looking up at him it says....
*"YESS ze INFIDEL,  we will bring him before Mein Furher,  we will line our walks with his bones,  we will..."*  *Zzzziiiittttzzztttt... Zzzziiiittttzzztttt...*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *As Captain America completes






			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> his roll, he glances back and easily spots Thor standing tall almost as if daring the enemy to attack him, he lifts up his hand and catchs Mjolnir as it flys back to his grasp*
> 
> "Come on Cap, finish these guys off we got a meeting to go to." Thor says giving him a big smile
> 
> Initiative: 6 (ouch)





The reaction from the crowd above breaks pandamonium!!  Thor NEVER trains!!  This is surely a day... a day for unbelievable things...  If only Col. Fury were here to see it!


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 7, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> end of ROUND 2





Captain thinks _stupid droids are tougher then I thought, damn it man, you should never underestimate any combat situation Rogers, even a training exercise. Better wrap this up to see what Fury has got going… and to check that little spas Quicksilver a new one…_




> ROUND 3
> --------------
> LUFTWAFFE (3): 17
> PANZERS (2 & 2 machine gun commanders): 16+1 Leadership = 17
> ...





Reflex save total 29 vs. first attack; Damage save 18 (YIKES so close... again dice hate me... need Barbie) but still good enough with the steelmesh shirt; Reflex save total 21 vs. the second attack; Damage save 19 (ok starting to see a patter here ) but assuming the Reflex save was 20, still made it...but close




> CAPTAIN AMERICA ACTS




Captain says "*OK Nazi boys, time for the scrap heap...*"

Attack roll total vs. first Nazi is NATURAL 20!! Damage save *34* (man Barbie dice better not win this one) if he fails, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack rolls total vs. Second Nazi 34 -2 (ricochet) =32. Damage save *29*; if he fails, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack rolls total vs. Third Nazi 23 -4 (ricochet) =19. Damage save *29*; if he fails, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack rolls total vs. Fourth Nazi 32 - 6 (ricochet) =26. Damage save *29*; if he fails, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack rolls total vs. Fifth Nazi 25 - 8 (ricochet) =17. Damage save *29*; if he fails, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack rolls total vs. Sixth Nazi NATURAL 20! Damage save *34*; if he fails, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack rolls total vs. Seventh Nazi is 26 -12 (ricochet) =14 (not sure if that still hits but assuming so). Damage save *29*; if he fails, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack rolls total vs. Eight Nazi scum! 34 -14 (ricochet) =20. Damage save *29*; if he fails, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack rolls total vs. Ninth Nazi is 34 -16 (ricochet) = 18. Damage save *29*; if he fails, Takedown Attack, Ricochet Attack rolls total vs. the LAST Nazi scum is 30 -18 (ricochet) =12 (maybe!!!). Damage save *29*... ok this time lets see some NAZIES fall!!!




> up next
> ROUND 4
> --------------
> LUFTWAFFE (3): 17
> ...


----------



## Spoils (Jul 7, 2004)

*Tony Stark dreams...*

Scene: first person view from the head of an oversized bed.  Rumpled silk sheets cover the bed, save for three feet poking from its edge.  The edge of a doorframe at the corner is dwarfed by a wall-sized painting.  An impressionist blending of stars, meteors, comets, and colorful nebulae race down the wall, changing, losing their hues and their detail at the bottom of the frame: all that remains are pixels and hints of 1s and 0s.  What outside light filters through the windows' hanging blinds does little to illuminate the room, giving it an almost film-noir quality.

Tony Stark reflects, mellowing in the warmth of sherry in his blood and Sheryl in his bed.  Outside, the sun goes behind a cloud and the light fades.  Feeling an irrational, almost panicked need for light, Tony rushes to the window, drawing back the shades... but the light is suddenly gone, the windows opaque.  Feeling a sudden pounding in his head, Tony struggles to calm himself.  He turns toward the sound of Sheryl's pleasure but, even in the failing light, her new bedfellow is unmistakable: Iron Man.  Tony screams.

"Tony! Tony, wake up!  You're having a nightmare! Tony!"

(Tony stirs) "Sheryl? Sheryl... no..." He awakes, seeing the look of worry in her eyes.  "Sorry..."  Tony shrugs himself away from her embrance and stands, stretching.

Sheryl wraps herself in sheets and starts to follow him.  "Are you alright, Tony?  You kept saying my name, telling me no... what were you dreaming?"

"Oh, it was nothing, sweetheart," he said with a smile, "I just dreamed you were in bed with Bill Gates and... really honey... I felt for you."  Tony looked hard at the lights above him, suddenly distracted.  "Just a silly dream."  As Sheryl draws near, he innocently bends away from her, picking up clothes that lay scattered across the floor.  "You sure made a mess of these, hon.  What say I get them cleaned up for your show tonight?"

Sheryl pulls the dress from his hands.  "They don't matter, Tony." As she carefully lays them out on the bed, she misses Tony's knowing smirk.  "They're just clothes."

Tony laughs, knowing full well of Sheryl's love for expensive clothing; after all, he'd been gifting her with and later "unwrapping" expensive dresses for weeks.  "We both know how good you look in that dress, but compared to what's under that bedsheet, it's just an ..." reminded briefly of his dream, Tony's next words were barely a whisper, "expensive shell."

Tony turned and almost ran for the door.  Without another glance back he said, "Sheryl, I've got to go.  Good luck tonight, you're gonna kill."  Five minutes and a cocktail later, Tony Stark - now Iron Man - leapt from the roof of his skyscraper, flying toward the Triskelion.  As he flew, he grepped every sensor readout for anything that could distract him and provide some much-needed release.  "I've spent so much time just playing, lately.  Maybe it's time for a change.  I'll send Sheryl another dress tomorrow, she'll understand."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 8, 2004)

Willpower save result 19


			
				Greatest Fear said:
			
		

> The page shows one large picture, partly overlayed by a smaller frame in the lower-right corner.
> The larger picture shows Peter in his costume but without his mask. His face has the look of fear.
> The picture is dominated by the image of the Green Goblin, drawn from the profile. His other foot rests atop a pile of unrecognizable but clearly human forms. In his left hand he holds Mary Jane Watson, beaten and bloody, by her neck. Both MJ and the Goblin are looking at Peter, the former with a look of fear and pleading, the latter with an evil look of satisfaction.
> "I told you I would forgive you once, Peter. But how do you reward my understanding of you just being in the wrong company?
> ...





			
				Greatest Desire said:
			
		

> On this page, the eye is drawn to the profile of picture of Peter and Mary Jane, both slightly older and wearing their finests. They are holding each other, kissing. Rice is raining around them and the lower edge of the page is filled with red roses.
> To the left of the pair, Aunt May and Uncle Ben are looking at them. They both look very happy, May leaning his head against Ben's shoulder.
> And on the right side of the picture, Peter's Mother and Father are holding each other, proud of their son who has just gotten married.



Second Willpower save total 23


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 8, 2004)

*Daredevil*

As Daredevil freefalls down, he glares at the thug in Central Park.  With a graceful movement, he twists around and shoots his club at a Light post near the thug, swings around, and leaps down.  As he plummets to the floor, he aims the club for the thugs back and fires(Ranged Attack= 10 + 8 + 1(Point Blank)=19)(Damage Save=28)


----------



## Insight (Jul 8, 2004)

*NAMOR the SUB-MARINER*





*Page One*
1 - NAMOR THE SUB-MARINER faces off against a cloaked foe, both floating above a rocky, sand-covered landscape.

*CAPTION:* The fight had taken them all the way from the Marseilles waterfront, across the Mediterranean Sea, and eventually into the Sahara Desert.  It was only now that Namor, the Crown Prince of Atlantis, realized his mysterious foe's plan.


2 - Namor turns his head to see a half dozen rocky automatons headed in his direction, coming from what looks like ancient Egyptian ruins.  Namor's cloaked foe looks on.

*CAPTION:* Amidst ancient Egyptian ruins, Namor saw them coming - robots disguised as rocky statues.  His foe must have set these automatons here to wait for Namor to arrive.


3 - The robots strike Namor, and he fights back.  The cloaked figure does nothing.

*CAPTION:* The Prince of Atlantis would stop them and bring his foe to justice, or die trying!


4 - The robots have Namor's arms and legs, and in our POV, we can see the back of the mysterious figure's head as he takes down his cloak.

*CAPTION:* But the robots were too much for Namor.  They held him, just as Namor's foe was revealed to be --


*Page Two*
1 - Namor is in a hotel room, thrashing about in his bed.

*CAPTION:* Namor's sleep had been troubled of late, and even in his waking moments, he could not recall the cause of his nocturnal terrors.


2 - A maid enters the hotel room, holding a feather duster in one hand and a can of spray cleaner in the other.  She has a surprised look on her face.

*CAPTION:* Sophie figured the VIP guest would have been gone by now, and since there was no 'Do Not Distub' sign on the door, the maid entered, intent on going about her work.


3 - Namor tosses and turns in the bed.

*CAPTION:* Though the Prince of Atlantis would have many important meetings today in New York City, and would represent Atlantis to both the United Nations and several important American interests, it was not the anticipation of these meetings that cause Namor to toss and turn.  An unnamed terror, and the memory of imprisonment --


4 - As the sheets finally come off, we can see in the distance that Sophie the maid is shocked, mouth wide open, and a hand moving to cover it.

*CAPTION:* Sophie got well more than she bargained for.  Perhaps she would start on the bathroom instead.


*Page Three*
1 - Namor is bound to a large, flat rock with thick iron chains.

*CAPTION:* Namor could do nothing as the moisture, so precious to his body, as with all Atlanteans, turned to vapor, drawn away from the Prince of Atlantis by a thirsty sun.


2 - We see the back of the cloaked figure regarding the chained Namor.  The cloak is still down, and we see the back of his head, which looks very similar to Namor's.

*NAMOR*
What do you want from me?

*FIGURE*
No one will come for you, Namor.  Are you prepared to die?​

3 - Hovering in the air behind the figure, who is now covered in shadow, is a large, black, stone object, blocking out the sun.

*FIGURE*
This will be your new home. It will be your... TOMB...​​

4 - In his hotel room, Namor rolls off the bed and onto the floor with a thud.

*CAPTION:* The nightmare abruptly ends.  For now.


*Page Four*
1 - Namor, dressed in a fine suit and tie, walks down a Manhattan sidewalk.  People he passes point and cover their mouths as they recognize him.

*CAPTION:* The Prince of Atlantis did not care for limousines - he far prefered to walk from his hotel to the UN, despite his advisors' admonitions to the contrary.

*GIRL*
Oh my God!  Is that -- ?​​

2 - Namor shakes hands with a dignitary from Cameroon, as several other stuffed suits wait their turn to greet the Atlantean monarch.  The UN symbol is seen on the wall between them.

*CAPTION:* Duties were required of Namor, of course, but he was looking forward, even savoring, a meeting to come after this unpleasantness.


3 - Namor sits alone at a table at a streetside cafe.  He is sipping tea.

*CAPTION:* The best part of his day would be the anticipation.  Tea was served, and it wasn't bad at all.


4 - Namor smiles.  In the foreground, we see the backside of a woman facing him.

*NAMOR*
Ahh, Sue Storm.  So nice of you to agree to meet me.  Please sit down.​​


----------



## diocletianx (Jul 8, 2004)

*Sue Richards - the Invisible Girl - Healthy*

Sue Richards, the Invisible Girl (a.k.a. Mrs. Fantastic) is busy looking after her brother Johnny who is recovering from an injury. Reed is busy in one of the labs working on a molecular transfusion experiment. 

“It's kind of quiet for a change. I wonder if now would be a good time to tell Reed. I've been anxious to tell him since I found out three days ago, but there hasn’t been any time. Things are just too chaotic in this house!"

She walks into the 'game' room

"Johnny, would you like some cookies? I made a fresh batch. 
It's so nice to have you home"

Johnny - "Sure sis. Just put em down."


"I think Johnny is doing OK. It's so hard to tell these days when people are so intense at their video games."

Sue walks down the hall towards Reed's lab. 

"Maybe some cookies will be a good ice breaker for what I have to tell him."

"What's this?"
Sue looking into the modern 6'x4' mirror in the hallway.

"What happened to me? I can't see my image in the mirror. Did I go invisible accidentally? Wait.... I'm back again...oh..no..I'm invisible again. I think I'm going to be sick."

Sue runs back down the hall to the bathroom.


After several minutes, Sue emerges from the bathroom. 

"I think I need to get outside for some fresh air. I'm worried that my powers are interferring with my pregnancy. I'd hate to tell Reed only to be one of his guinea pigs as he looks for source of my problem."

"Anyway, I think I'm feeling better. It's probably normal. As normal as pregnant Invisible Girl can be."

"Let's work this out Neiman-Marcus"

"Johnny! Ben! Tell Reed I went out to go shopping"

Sue leaves the elevator at the Baxter Building and receives a letter from the doorman. "This note is for you Mrs. Richards."

"It looks like it's from the UN", Sue thinks to herself. "I wonder..."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 8, 2004)

*Thor - Ultimates*

*Thor watches Captain America dodge the incoming fire and smiles slightly as he retaliates, attacking the group of nazi-bots with his amazing shield.*

_By Odin, he's good._ Thor thinks to himself, _it's amazing what these mortals can do given the chance._

*Thor glances around and spots the remaining Panzer as well as the aircraft coming in for a strafing run*

"Hope you don't mind a little company Cap, but Fury would be pissed if you were late for the meeting. Besides, it looked like you could use the help." Thor tells him jokingly.

*Once again Mjolnir is set loose as Thor hurls it towards the last remaining Panzer*

Attack roll: 22 Damage Save: 40 - (armor rating) note: protection reduced by 2


----------



## diocletianx (Jul 9, 2004)

*Sue and Namor*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> *NAMOR*
> Ahh, Sue Storm.  So nice of you to agree to meet me.  Please sit down.​​





SUE - "Namor!" "How wonderful to see you."
"This is a strange place to find you."
Before Namor has a chance, the waiter pulls the chair out for Sue Storm to sit down.
"I never expected to be meeting with you today, but I'm glad we are. You'll have to tell me about your business with the UN."

Suddenly, BLINK, Sue flashes from visible to invisible for a second. To fast for normal people to see, but it makes Namor raise an eyebrow.

SUE - "Ohh! It's hot out here. Can I get some water please?" Sue tracks down the waiter.

SUE - "So Namor, tell me why you asked to see me today."​


----------



## Insight (Jul 9, 2004)

*NAMOR & SUE*



			
				diocletianx said:
			
		

> SUE - "Namor!" "How wonderful to see you."
> "This is a strange place to find you."
> Before Namor has a chance, the waiter pulls the chair out for Sue Storm to sit down.
> "I never expected to be meeting with you today, but I'm glad we are. You'll have to tell me about your business with the UN."
> ...




1 - The Crown Prince of Atlantis smiles casually as Sue is served.

NAMOR
Yes, it seems that I have made some time available.  How unlike me.  There is something... different about you, Susan.​
2 - Sue frowns as she faces Namor at the table.

NAMOR
But I won't ask any embarassing questions.  I assume you have it all under control.  These things have a way of working themselves out, don't they?​
3 - POV centered on Namor.

NAMOR
But I have something important to discuss with you.  Is now a good time, or are you about to rush off somewhere?​


----------



## diocletianx (Jul 10, 2004)

*Namor and Sue*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> NAMOR
> But I have something important to discuss with you.  Is now a good time, or are you about to rush off somewhere?​




SUE - "Please tell me what's on your mind. Don't mind me... I've been feeling a little under the weather lately." She downs her glass of water and flags down the waiter for some more.

NAMOR - a bit concerned, but has something more pressing to focus on.

SUE - finishing her second glass of water. "So...."


----------



## DocSpoon (Jul 11, 2004)

*Nightcrawler*

Unnecessary post   **Deleted**


----------



## DocSpoon (Jul 11, 2004)

*Nightcrawler*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> [***ALL X-men mentioned must make a WILLPOWER check immediately before doing any other actions***
> *if you fail*, please describe your Hero's GREATEST FEAR as if it is a dream that you have entered, you cannot act until I reply...
> *If you succeed*, please describe the dream of your GREATEST DESIRE - and you can act in the physical world and make a second WILLPOWER check to drive the dream out of your vision]



1st Roll =17

Greatest Desire: Nightcrawler hangs from his perch in the living room waiting for the others to come and join him for the movie. The tele is on some local show when it is interrupted by a news alert. 
    News reporter: "Today topping the news is the final integration of mutants and homo-sapiens together with this groundbreaking legislation just passed unanimously in congress. This legislation was in responce to similar laws passed in all of the major countries earlier today. This new bill will forbid descrimination based on color, religion, sexual orentation, national origin, physical disability, and genetic background. This means that mutants are now covered under the same law as..." 

Unable to contain himself kurt leaps with a summersault onto the floor spilling his popcorn everywhere.

Greatest Fear: Nightcrawler hangs from his perch in the living room waiting for the others to come and join him for the movie. The tele is on some local show when it is interrupted by a news alert. 
  News reporter: "We stand outside the gates of Charles Xavier's school for the gifted on this night. Earlier today congress and several other major countries passed laws allowing open hunting of mutants. All mutants are to be hunted down and killed if at all possible. In the case of more powerful mutants..."

Kurt's hands loosen and the bowl of popcorn slips from his fingers and it shatters on the floor strewing shards of glass and popcorn everywhere. he drops from his perch ready for the impending attack.

2nd Roll= 15
[OOC note: we do have the +2 mental protection training from Charles and the +1 will also just a side note. I'm not sure how the game mechanics work yet so I'm not sure if the desired roll is high or low so I'll leave my next responce open until I know If I've snapped out of the "trance"]


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2004)

diocletianx said:
			
		

> SUE - "Please tell me what's on your mind. Don't mind me... I've been feeling a little under the weather lately." She downs her glass of water and flags down the waiter for some more.
> 
> NAMOR - a bit concerned, but has something more pressing to focus on.
> 
> SUE - finishing her second glass of water. "So...."




1 - Namor wrenches at his necktie, loosening the collar of his dress shirt.

NAMOR
The suits you land-dwellers wear can truly be trying at times.​
2 - POV shows Sue at the other end of the table.  Namor speaks from out of view.

NAMOR
I have been watching you from afar, Sue, though I suspect you know that I have had my eye on you.​
3 - Namor stands and faces the traffic passing by just past the iron filigree railing forming a separation between the cafe and the street.

NAMOR
I realize there is some... competition for your heart, Susan.  I want you to know that I am not one to shy away from competition.​
4 - Sue speechless, Namor continues out of panel.

NAMOR
It will be your decision, and you know that.  I wanted to make sure it was said.​


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*the X-MEN ...   the psychic wave!!*

Just outside the gates of the Xavier Institute...
Salem Center, 
Westchester County, NY
Late-Evening [local time]

"okay sir... we go live in  ... 3 ... 2 ... [1] ------------>"
as the camera crew point to...

*"This is Wolf Blitzer, anchor of CNN nightly newscast focusing on the day's top news, live interviews with top newsmakers and live debriefs with CNN correspondents around the United States and the world. *  he begins as televisions across the world tune in as thunder crashes,  and the rain (originating from the Thunder God) comes...
*KRAAA-KOOOOOM* 
*"We stand outside the gates of Charles Xavier's school for the gifted on this night. Earlier today congress and several other major countries passed laws allowing open hunting of mutants. All mutants are to be hunted down and killed if at all possible. In the case of more powerful mutants......."*

Several miles in the distance dark blue hued tanks with large white  "UN"  logos press their ways upstate heading for Westchester...  Helicopters begin to swarm in above...

*"..... We have recieved word that this site will be the first of what we are told is no less than 42 private compounds for mutant-kind that will be breeched on this late evening.
This just in -  we have confirmation that the Ultimates,  famed for there capture of world mutant terrorist  Eric Lensherr - better known as  MAGNETO,  will be on scene shortly for final execution of this so called  "homo-superior"  cell.
As we wait -  stay tuned for a brief informational on this cell of muties,  calling themselves  "the X-men".....  We will return as news happens,  this is Wolf Blitzer reporting..."*

the film report begins... detailing one by one EACH of Xavier's students,  Codename,  Powers,  Full Name,  Family Members,  Place of Birth...  everything that will alert the thousands of backwood militias across America to rally into hate filled mobs!


*MEANWHILE...*
Somewhere in the snowcovered lands of North America...
Rainbow Lake,  
Alberta, Canada
Late-Evening [local time]
June 30, 2004

Mutant Terroist Cell the Weapon X complex.
Heavy footsteps are sounding through the floor. Every few seconds they stop, followed by a short burst of gunshots.
"We don't need you mutie's anymore. Nice trip to hell."
Someone speaks after the latest shots.
The huge mutant called Juggernaut goes back through the wall while the feral Sabretooth waves impatiently.
"Get moving we're out of here."

Juggernaut goes down under concentrated fire from dozens of soldiers carrying the shield symbol. With a groan he pulls himself up but then Thor  himself appears, taking him out with a strike from his hammer.  The wall explodes and the rooms fills with gas. Dozens of mutants are unconscious in seconds. Captain America appears in the breach and fights his way through the Brotherhood like some avenging angel of god himself. Toad is one of the fallen ones and Rogue touches him to find a way to escape. 
Toad opens his eyes and begs her to take him with her, reminding her that she left him behind.


*returning to the documentary film...*
*"This is the mutant menace, codename:  COLOSSUS.  Real Name:  Pete Rasputin... Russian immagrant.  Sister:  Ilyana Rasputin......"*  The program continues with details on the mutant as images of taped new footage shows...  the Bronze hued metal mutant picking up an  ocean liner and throwing it ...  it falls ... thousands of screaming people are aboard the ship, and it is falling into the lush and bustling city park of Manhattan...  Central Park.  faces of the dying and dead looking up at him with hate in their eyes, saying *"MUUUTAAANNNT  ....  yoouuu diiid thhiiiiisssss"*[/QUOTE]


*INSIDE the X-mansion*
Warren Worthington finds himself amid the other X-men...  they all seem twisted and tortured in fear  as  dreams rush across their individual eyes.  As sirens begin to blare outside -  he looks to the window...
Wolverine is still off campus last he know!  Getting to Logan could help rally the frozen team.
One glance back as Angle sweeps up to the second floor to perch an upper balcony to avoid the sky lamps that flash about across the X-mansion!!

As the Angel is flying high, high into the sky and soaring above the clouds, the bite of the air warded from his naked chest as new rain splashes across him...  Chilling but necessary.  
And then...  lightning followed by...
*KAAA-* 
*THOOOOOOM!!*
and as he soars higher and higher he starts to seperate from his wings as he can see wax, start to melt and feathers fall away from his wings, and gradually he starts to fall, his wings gone and he plummets to the ground!!

The Thunder God -  THOR  sweeps through the broken feathers  as  the lightning  crackles from Warren's hole wing bones.....  
This is what they wanted...
and Thor would see his duty through -  GW himself agreed to pulling over 40,000 men and women out of the middle east if he do this....


ELSEWHERE...
Somewhere in the forest surrounding the Xavier grounds.
Salem Center, 
Westchester County, NY
Late-Evening [local time]


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Wolverine snapped his head around, the brief stab startling him . . . and the squirrel which leapt out of Logan’s hands and scrambled for the forest. _ ‘What the – ’_ Logan thought briefly.
> 
> *"Nite, Chuck,”* Wolverine said . . . more than a little annoyed.  That beer was sounding better and better.  Wolverine entered the woods – his personal short-cut into the town of Westchester.




Xavier replies mentally
*"Again my most humble apologies Logan,  something is amiss out there...  I can feel it.  Tomorrow we shall visit the center of this fallout.  I have pinpointed with Cerebro the ground-zero of this effect that troubles my mind.  Something from Manhattan,  Central Park...  oh.. don't let it trouble you tonight Logan.  Enjoy the rain -  I sense we have a certain Ultimate to thank for it.  Ororo would not be happy....  heheheh
*  Charles attempt a touch of levity as he says good night to his most troubled student.  

*AND THEN!!!*
An almost palpable wave of psychic energy passed over Wolverine as he made his way through the forest and Wolverine staggered to his knees . . . thoughts and images coming unbidden into his mind.

The rain blows up a new scent across the leafy estate lands...
Just out of sight of a normal man stands a cabin.  Made of logs and sitting on the most lush green forest carpet of grass,  the cabin door creaks open...
Walking in Logan...
the scent of egg and canadian bacon sizzle on top the wooden stove in the large living room...  it's warm within,  fresh cut lilacs lay on the kitchen table....  a familiar voice....
*"Logan...?   I'm chilly,  can you come warm me up..."*  As Wolverine steps to the bedroom ... in bed, a woman with long red hair.  His cowboy hat rests on the bedpost and his snakeskin boots lie in a pile on  "his"  side of the bed...  
And a sense of wonder spread across him...  the ring on his finger was the only metal on or in his body . . . the sounds of the forest greated him,  as Jean smiled...  motioning for him to come to her...


Second Save: 21 [Roll of 9 + 12 base] 
*SUDDENLY...  finding himself BACK in the forest,  only the lingering hint of lilac mixed with breakfast remains of the  PHANTOM  cabin...
Wolverine climbed to his feet and reversed his direction.  
He sprinted through the forest at full speed . . . only one word escaping his lips as he ran . . . ‘Jean.’[/QUOTE]



ALL X-MEN ... one last Willpower Saving Throw

 the DC of the save is  15 ...  If you make it...  describe your actions based on the ACTIONS happening on TV and afront the mansion.  If you FAIL  describe your actions as you pull yourself from the floor,  you are currently  DAZED  and cannot take any  big  agressive actions.
Feel free to talk to one another about what's happened/happening...

NOTE...
ALL the X-men  (except Wolverine & Xavier)  are currently in the  TV room  picking yourself off the floor...  EVERYONE,  even Kitty.



NOTE...




[OOC note: we do have the +2 mental protection training from Charles and the +1 will also just a side note. I'm not sure how the game mechanics work yet so I'm not sure if the desired roll is high or low so I'll leave my next responce open until I know If I've snapped out of the "trance"]

Click to expand...



[Good NOTE for you X-men...  you should list that  +2 mental protection training on your character sheet.  Mental protection works just as  PROTECTION  would except it subtracts the number from any Mental Attacks that attack for Damage,  protecting you as armor.  In the future if someone attacks you mentally don't forget to mention it.
For game mechanics -  higher is always better,  every roll is a D20+(skills or power ranks)  trying to make a Difficulty Class number I supply.  I can't teach the mechanics here, I suggest either buying the book  or  visiting the Green Ronin web page in "Gizmo's Gadgets"  section there's a free download for quick rules.]*


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2004)

*Wolverine - (Logan), unhurt [X-MEN]*

Somewhere in the forest surrounding the Xavier grounds.
Salem Center, 
Westchester County, NY
Late-Evening [local time]



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> . . . And a sense of wonder spread across him... the ring on his finger was the only metal on or in his body . . . the sounds of the forest greeted him, as Jean smiled... motioning for him to come to her . . . .




Logan was somewhat shaken from having, to him, his greatest desires seem so real around him and the sudden snap back to reality.  As he sprinted through the undergrowth, a lone squirrel (so recently saved) darted out of the way of the bull rushing human.  A single thought was on his mind, still so strong from the vision he had just experienced . . . “Jean.”

OOC: Will Save: Roll 4 + 12 Base

Logan ground to a halt right at the edge of the forest, still concealed by the foliage and looked at the scene in front of the mansion.  This was not as he left it only minutes before.  He sniffed the air, trying to determine if what he was seeing was real.  In his head, he called out . . . _‘Chuck, is this your doing . . . what the heck is going on here?’_

OOC: Using Scent to try and understand what’s going on.  Roll Spot of 13 + Base 20 for a total of 33.


----------



## DocSpoon (Jul 12, 2004)

*Nightcrawler*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Just outside the gates of the Xavier Institute...
> Salem Center,
> Westchester County, NY
> Late-Evening [local time]
> ...




Roll = 7 +6will +1amazing= 14 [just missed the save]

Rolling on the floor amid popcorn and the shattered remnants of the bowl that once contained the popcorn. Still shaken by the "dream" he stands weakly to his feet. All seemed quiet and the tele no longer had that indescript newscast, no helecopters hovered overhead and no sounds of impending attack were present.

"Mein God!! What hapened?!?" He says weakly as he staggers to Kitty the nearest X-man writhing on the floor in some inexplicable nightmarish hell. 

"Kitty, mein fruind?!? Kitty!" Kurt says shaking his head trying to clear the fog that so recently placed him in a horrific nightmare. 

"Kitty are you OK?!? Can you hear me?" ....


			
				NIGHTCRAWLER said:
			
		

> [Thinking to himself... What a time for Jean not to be here... where could she be? I bet she could figure this out... Maybe it's Charles or maybe even some outsider attacking... Mein God what if it is an attacker... I must wake the others]


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*X-men'*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: Using Scent to try and understand what’s going on.  Roll Spot of 13 + Base 20 for a total of 33.
> 
> Logan ground to a halt right at the edge of the forest, still concealed by the foliage and looked at the scene in front of the mansion.  This was not as he left it only minutes before.  He sniffed the air, trying to determine if what he was seeing was real.  In his head, he called out . . . _‘Chuck, is this your doing . . . what the heck is going on here?’_




[Extreme close-up panel,  the X-man called Wolverine rushes to the panel his eyes filling the frame...  as they grow larger,  we see a quick shot of his nose twitching to sniff the air....]

On the breeze lingered the scent of lilac...  Scent Memory is perhaps the strongest of all sense the human brain could process.  BUT, Logan...  WOLVERINE  wasn't  human!  The illusions faded and the wind picked up a mildew odor,  and one of wet leaves covering the estate.  The rain began to poor down on the X-man...

*"... arrgghhh....  re...lax... Logan...  
all is not as it seems.....  some.... force...  is directing.... my mind to..... sur...face....  images across all.... those.... around me.  .... trying to compen....sate....  for the pain.......  Logan..... my chil...dren.....  the X-men.....  we need you.............."   *  Chuck's mental voice seems unbelievably taxed...  Logan can feel the sheer weight  LITERALLY  on Xavier's mind as he is contacted by the world's most powerful mind.  Professor X is holding back an enormous flood of images that have contacted his mind..  Invading!  and it is his closest children that  see  their very fears (and dreams)  play out before them!!
All at once,  each X-man sees the full barrage of fears and desires mangled with one another's!!

Wolverine's keen senses and powerful mental blocks save him from the fears that push through the other X-men's minds...  Logan sees the Newscrew,  the Helicopters,  the Thunder God above  all  as do the X-men  and  who knows who else in the lands surrounding the Xavier estate......
Then as oddly as they appeared....
for  LOGAN  alone,  they disappear  into the mist.

Across the quad -  Logan can see the recreation room where the others were gathering for movie night...
the lights inside flicker  dark.........


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*the X-MEN face the Ultimates!*



			
				DocSpoon said:
			
		

> Roll = 7 +6will +1amazing= 14 [just missed the save]
> 
> Rolling on the floor amid popcorn and the shattered remnants of the bowl that once contained the popcorn. Still shaken by the "dream" he stands weakly to his feet. All seemed quiet and the tele no longer had that indescript newscast, no helecopters hovered overhead and no sounds of impending attack were present.
> 
> ...





*"... Kuuuurt....  ugnnhhh...  hey you fuzzy elf..."  *  Kitty confirms that she's okay if not a little shaken by the mental barrage...  
*"what...  what's going on.... I was.... upstairs and now....  OH-MY-GOSH, WHAT'S GOING ON?!!?!"*
As Kurt turns to toward the large windows looking out onto the Quad,  each X-man  within (Nightcrawler, Angel, Colossus & Rogue)  can see  the  grounds lit up suddenly  by  News Helicopters  and  flood lights...  
then suddenly......
*KRRAASSSHHHH*
A wheeled armored tank/truck  smashes through the exterior wall of the campus  gates  some 200'  away!!!
Captain America is atop the tank, his shield raised high in the air  as  he barks orders  -  so powerful  a GOD follows him!!

You catch sight of Wolverine  rushing  across the quad,  bullets straifing the surrounding ground as he runs criss-cross through the yard toward you.  
The Television  ECHOES  what's going on just outside...
and then
a blast of air and fire as if from a jet engine  burns and blows the grass and leaves in front of the elder X-man...  and a golden Ultimate decends from the sky  cutting  Logan off from your position!!

*"that's far enough 'Wolverine',  you go no further..."*IRON MAN says as he holds out his two palms ......
*kkkshhhhshshshh -  dzuuuurrrrr*
and a blast of super-heated energy encircles the X-man,  as nothing but bone laced with metal  collapses to the ground...

*"anyone else have issues?!!"*
IRON MAN smirks as he turns to the mansion,  at the same time extending his audio in and through the mansion's  televisions and radio recievers...

*"X-men,  by federal mandate you will come out with your hands on your heads  and  face your sentence..."*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*the ULTIMATES  -  Quicksilver*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Quicksilver arrives to Black Widow quaters and knocks at the door.
> "Widow? Fury call a meeting at 21h00. Usual place."
> After making sure Widow have the message, he go to the satellite room.




A nod in confirmation - the sultry, sexy Ultimate spy named Natasha Romanov continues...
*"Ahh..  a mission perhaps?  Vwe should do well to stretch our leg,  no - Pietro?"*
As Quicksilver continues on his task...


ELSEWHERE...  across town
Stark Towers,  the "Ultimate" Penthouse Suite
Mid-Town Manhattan,  NYC
Evening  [local time]
June 30, 2004



			
				Spoils said:
			
		

> Tony shrugs himself away from her embrance and stands, stretching.  Sheryl wraps herself in sheets and starts to follow him.
> ...
> Tony turned and almost ran for the door.  Without another glance back he said, "Sheryl, I've got to go.  Good luck tonight, you're gonna kill."  Five minutes and a cocktail later, Tony Stark - now Iron Man - leapt from the roof of his skyscraper, flying toward the Triskelion.  As he flew, he grepped every sensor readout for anything that could distract him and provide some much-needed release.




The golden Ultimate streaks across the cityscape, north up the East River line...



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Quicksilver starts to enter some information.
> He tries to track Stark, Tony. He intensifies the seach up to a meter of precision, and get the altitude in case of a many floor building.





As the speedster punches in data to track Iron Man,  a power even fastern than he intercepts transmission......

*"GREETINGS - MR. MAXIMOFF ... 
WOULD - YOU - LIKE - TO - PLAY - A - GAME?"*
as a happy-face emoticon appears on the screen that appears to be loading information...

*"REQUESTING ACCESS... STARK-PLATO-IRONMAN RELAY..."*the IRONMAN Artificial Intelligence known as "PLATO" overrides Quicksilver's controls as the Iron Man team begins to relay directional details

*"PROCESSING... PROCESSING...  COORDINATES TRIANGULATED AND RECIEVING...  LOCATION 40 DEGREES, 42 MINUTES, 51 SECONDS N LATITUDE, AND 74 DEGREES, 0 MINUTES 23 SECONDS W LONGITUDE.  END DESTINATION TRISKELION,  ESTIMATED TIME TO ARRIVAL -  2.347 MINUTES ON MARK... MARK.
SHALL I CONFIGURE VOICE CONFIRMATION MR. MAXIMOFF?
AFFIRMATIVE...
VOICE ACTIVE ON MARK... MARK.
YOU ARE GO AHEAD FOR MR. STARK...."*

IronMan and Quicksilver now on voice comm as  IronMan streaks up the island...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*the ULTIMATES  -  Dr. Bruce Banner*



			
				farik said:
			
		

> Bruce walks away from Clint with an uncomfortable tension and breaks into a sprint as soon as he's around the corner.
> 
> _Damn it!!!!  If I don't get that interface figured out before the briefing Fury is going to lock me up again.  I'll murder that GI jerk if he ruins this chance for me.  What was that "feeling better" crap about?  Did he think I wouldn't realize he was calling me crazy?  Idiot._
> 
> ...




[as the page turns,  we see the entire spread of the huge "War Room",  dwarfing Banner...  as other Ultimates begin to enter]

Banner,  David Bruce Banner...  Doctor.  Degrees, Masters, PHDs...  One would think he could have the world.  And he could -  but not as Banner.  Pym, Stark even the insane Osborne regularly embarasses Banner with their tenacity...  Being at the right place at the right time has never been Bruce's strength.  He spends years developing breakthrough genetic solutions and Pym finds a living legend barried in ice that  overtakes  anything Banner's done in the last 3 years.
Pym, Stark, even Osborne regularly stand on the shoulders of giants to build their personal success...  No one ever pays attention to the ones baring the weight.  Banner is part giant,  but only a select few have been unlucky enough to see the goliath HE can become.
And they lock him away for months because of it...
...Typical............

The room dwarfs Banner.
The lights are all wrong for his presentation!
and then everything else goes wrong....

*Sir... sir... Dr. Banner sir!!*  an ensign rushes in *sir... umm they asked me to tell you...  your schematics...  ummm they're lost sir...  We've had some sort of spike in the system...  it's off the charts, some mutant psion aberation in upper Westchester County.  And it's...  then it pulsed in Mid-Manhattan  and  zeroed all your files!!  We've got nothing for your presentation sir......*
The young man looks as if he feels sorry for the Scientist,  but then he has more bad news...
*... and sir...  Col. Fury has arrived 32 minutes ahead of schedule.  something's happening on his flight deck with the agent he was bringing in...  but he's likely to be ready to address the Ultimates within the next 15...  I'm... I'm sorry Dr. Banner,  you have no presentation...*
The ensign waits for any support he might offer the Doctor,  then returns to the fabrication labs.

Willpower Save  Bruce!!  then give me your plan of action...  after the folks deal with the current situation in the Spidey and Cap threads Nick will have everyone ready for debriefing and your plans for using Parker to track the Psy Phenominon to it's origin......  Your rolls GOT the details on HOW to do so...  you can have some fun with techno-babble describing how it will work...  make it up as you like once Fury give you the floor!    You're welcome to wait in the War Room,  or join the Spidey thread...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*the FANTASTIC FOUR*



			
				simp_99 said:
			
		

> The Torch pesters the Thing until he finally acquiesces.  The Thing rises up out of the chair and stubs his cigar out.
> 
> "Look Luke, I'll call ya back later.  I need to go pummel the Torch.  Keep me in mind though, OK?".




[the scene set tight on a vintage 1977 Special Edition Y82 (T-Top) "Firebird" Trans Am, as it corners Broadway & Canal St.  rolling  toward Manhattan Bridge...  Then a quick cut while the long landscape panel focuses on the rear-view mirror as Power Man adjusts...]

*"I gotchur back Benji,  you keep it real -  my brotha of anotha color!!  heheh..."*
Cage smirks as he collapses and pockets his cell-phone in one smooth motion into the lap of the cute audurn haired girl to his side,  roaring toward Long Island...
*"Man, Jess...  Ben's havin fits again -  think's Reed and the others don't want him...  that dude's got some serious confidence issues..."*
"maybe it's real Luke...  I could look into...."
*"Nooooo-hold it right there miss-Jones.....  you don't need to get all Magnum PI on my buds..... you know what happened last time....."*
as the black car and their conversation trails across the bridge...


BACK AT the Baxter Buiding...


			
				simp_99 said:
			
		

> The Thing slams down the phone and yells down the hall towards the Human Torch.
> 
> "Don'tcha even think about scorching my leather chair pal!  Or I'll dump a vat of ice on your head so big you won't flame on for a week!  Now what is all yer flusterin' about eh?"
> 
> Ben Grimm squeezes his way out of the den and heads upstairs thinking how, if he decided to leave the team, he would miss pestering the Torch.




"Sticks and Stones and Car Crashes and really fat people,  will break my bones but words they will not harm me..."
Johnny taunts as he speeds up rounding the corner toward into Reed Richard's cavernous labratory...

Reed -  hard at work on something that neither Johnny nor Ben will understand  prattles  above in lab coat and tools galore...
And the large green-skinned beauty  aids  holding steady the gizmo the size of a small bus that Reed stretches around as he works to attach it to the quantum-what-cha-ma-callit...

Johnny spins in his wheel-chair...  his leg broken from his recent car crash...
*"WAaaahhhhHooooooo!!"*
Not seeing Jennifer he lets loose another blast of firepower...  pushing him and his chair toward the Jade-Giantess and the weight balanced above her head!!


Torch gets a  15 total...
Reed,
Thing,
She-Hulk...
*Roll INITIATIVE!!*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*the ULTIMATES  -  Iron Man*

Stark Towers,  the "Ultimate" Penthouse Suite
Mid-Town Manhattan,  NYC
Evening  [local time]
June 30, 2004



			
				Spoils said:
			
		

> Sheryl pulls the dress from his hands.  "They don't matter, Tony." As she carefully lays them out on the bed, she misses Tony's knowing smirk.  "They're just clothes."
> 
> "We both know how good you look in that dress, but compared to what's under that bedsheet, it's just an ..." reminded briefly of his dream, Tony's next words were barely a whisper, "expensive shell."




The dream ...  unusually lucid ... it would continue to echo in the hero's mind for some time, "beyond"...  His "greatest fear" perhaps...  lain out for him to wallow in...  



			
				Spoils said:
			
		

> Five minutes and a cocktail later, Tony Stark - now Iron Man - leapt from the roof of his skyscraper, flying toward the Triskelion.  As he flew, he grepped every sensor readout for anything that could distract him and provide some much-needed release.  "I've spent so much time just playing, lately.  Maybe it's time for a change.  I'll send Sheryl another dress tomorrow, she'll understand."




The release of the New York skyline helped to take the shallow sting from Tony's mind as  the golden Ultimate streaks across the cityscape, north up the East River line...


MEANWHILE...


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Quicksilver starts to enter some information.
> He tries to track Stark, Tony. He intensifies the seach up to a meter of precision, and get the altitude in case of a many floor building.





As the speedster punches in data to track Iron Man,  a power even fastern than he intercepts transmission......  that same system alerts Tony to the request for contact...

*"REQUESTING ACCESS... STARK-PLATO-IRONMAN RELAY..."*the IRONMAN Artificial Intelligence known as "PLATO" downloads the request from the Iron Man team at the Triskelion and begins to confirm directional details...

*"PROCESSING... PROCESSING...  COORDINATES TRIANGULATED AND RECIEVING...  LOCATION 40 DEGREES, 42 MINUTES, 51 SECONDS N LATITUDE, AND 74 DEGREES, 0 MINUTES 23 SECONDS W LONGITUDE.  END DESTINATION TRISKELION,  ESTIMATED TIME TO ARRIVAL -  2.347 MINUTES ON MARK... MARK.
CONFIGURE VOICE CONFIRMATION FROM MR. MAXIMOFF REQUESTED?
AFFIRMATIVE...
VOICE ACTIVE ON MARK... MARK.
YOU ARE GO AHEAD FOR MR. MAXIMOFF...."*

IronMan and Quicksilver now on voice comm as  IronMan streaks up the island...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*Spider-man  &  Thor*

May Parker's Home...
Queens, New York
[We are dominated by the image of the Green Goblin, drawn from the profile. ] 


As the S.H.I.E.L.D. Chopper raised from it's position above the Parker home,  a hauntingly familiar figure strides atop the 2-story home...
The Goblin's foot rests atop a pile of human forms,  the S.H.I.E.L.D. Agents that had just gathered Gwen and MJ!! 
In his left hand he holds Mary Jane Watson, beaten and bloody, by her neck. 
In his right hand he holds Gwen Stacy,  beaten and bloody, by her neck.
MJ, Gwen and the Goblin are looking at Peter, the formers with a look of fear and pleading, the latter with an evil look of satisfaction.
*"I told you I would forgive you once, Peter. But how do you reward my understanding of you just being in the wrong company?
Maybe after this punishment, you will finally realise..."*
The smaller frame has a close-up Normal Osborne's,  now Goblinoid, face that has a maniacal grin on it.
*"...that you are my boy."*
**CRACK**
*"Now and forever." *  

Dropping the two lifeless bodies,  Osborn jumps to his sky-sled  as  he begins lobbing pumpkin grenades at the Helicopter...  The pilot, turns and twists the machine up into the air -  racing for reinforcements at the Triskelion.....

the madman cackles!!
*"Hahahehehahahahaehaheaehaheheh.........."*

Closing in on the Triskelion
Upper Manhattan, New York
Evening [local time]
June 30, 2004…

The S.H.E.I.L.D. chopper banks hard right and then left with the storm,  taking them across the East River -  North toward HQ.  The wind pulls them farther west than would normal but the chopper holds course...

[the spread shows a long view of nearly the entire island of Manhattan...  the Statue of Liberty close in the shot looking back down the bay from upper Manhattan,  the city lights sparkle as the remanents of Lightning crashes around the chopper] 

Quartermain puts the bird down on the Emergency Deck,  in the background we see Thor as he enters the Triskelion...  a blur of blue and white rushes to him from deep within.  For a fleeting second Quicksilver's image is caught by the lightning -  then he's gone again...

*"THOR!!   Get a med-gurney,  we got a man down...  looks like he's going flatline...  some sort of aneurysm...  Get Stark to call in the Psy-Trauma Specs we had when Xavier was on board!!...  MOVE IT HIPPY!!"*
Fury yells as the chopper skips down to rest on the deck...

Lightning crashes...
*Kkchachzzztttt!!*
followed by Thunder...
*KRAaaa-KOOOOOOOOMMM*

The Green Goblin -  straifs the chopper,  cutting with his sled blades!!...  Pete's eyes open as he sees the blood of Nick Fury's headless body splatter across his face,  dropping Pete to the ground as he falls!!

Osborn has just taken another life  as  a Goblin Bomb clanks to a rest in the Helicopter perched precariously on the landing deck above the river!!
It flashes oranges as if counting down until the chopper and the entire medical wing of the Triskelion  is  blown to oblivion!!

Thor... Quicksilver,  Fury  and Quartermain...  They see none of this,  as Pete's mind invents his greatest fear come to life HERE and NOW!!!

Spider-man...  Thor.....
What do you do??


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*Daredevil*



> The thug's name is Silke, Sammy Silke a nobody midway on the Kingpin's food chain.  He likes to intimidate his marks...
> Central Park seperates a bit from the tall buildings gently rolling into the few trees within Mid-town...
> 
> *"dat's it,  you're toast meat!!"  *
> Sammy says as he glances once for onlookers and then starts to pull his arm back to shove the shiv into the patsy's throat!






			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> As Daredevil freefalls down, he glares at the thug in Central Park.  With a graceful movement, he twists around and shoots his club at a Light post near the thug, swings around, and leaps down.  As he plummets to the floor, he aims the club for the thugs back and fires(Ranged Attack= 10 + 8 + 1(Point Blank)=19)(Damage Save=28)




the scene opens again with an extreme close-up of the poor victim's left eyeball...  Sammy Silke's shiv is close... ready to pierce the poor man's brain...

Sammy pulls back -  silent, quick, violent...  when 
SUDDENLY!!
....
FIVE HITS!!

1 - the crimson red billy club hits the backside of Silke's skull...
*KER-THWACK!!*Wow...  Sammy craps out and rolls a Natural 1... NO LIE!  that means he fails his Dmg Save by.....  ALOT (ie. more than 10)

2 - a silvery metal shiv drops from the thug's had and hits the ground
*clack-ackackackack...*

3 - Sammy Silke's eyes roll to the back of his head, bloodshot-white is all we can see.... he hits the ground.
*shhhllluuunnkkk....*

4 -  and as Murdock dressed as the Devil of Hell's Kitchen hits the ground

5 -  the man he has just saved from a certain death ... his eyes hit Daredevil...

*JEEZUS,  MAN...  you kill'd 'em...  you kill'd em!!  I hated the scumbag-mutha  but you KILL'D 'EM!!*
Matt can easily hear Silke's heartbeat... he wouldn't be waking up for a good long while,  and he'll likely have trouble lifting his head for several months but he's alive...

the victim, breathing heavy from his cancer filled lungs lunges to the ground...  he's sweating ...  fat... overweight... probably 276.5 lbs Murdock could estimate...  but he's not sweating from the action...  it's fear!
and he's... he's going for Silke's gun!!

the man goes to pull the gun from Silke's pants  (sending a Villain Point to get Quick Draw)  and roll's initiative for next round!  That means you need to roll initiative too... the surprise round is OVER

FIGURES.....  Save a worthless thug that's getting shock down by one of Fisk's men... looks like he's just another thug...
As he swings up his sweat stained arm in Daredevil's direction!!


and as Matt hears the pull of the hammer on the .35,  beyond it somewhere he hears the sound that he noticed back in the Tea Room...  then it was
*...... 2 blocks away a strange buzzing sound he's never heard.*  NOW -  its just beyond the rise into Central Park, approximately  67 feet 10 inches,  North by North East...  and a smell... OZONE...

Make DDs Initiative roll... also roll a Willpower Save.  Go ahead and describe your actions  (don't assume you WILL go first just yet, ie. don't think you'll take the guy out before he fires on you)  and THEN,  (like the X-men/Spidey)  you need to describe your Greatest Desire and Greatest Fear for me...


MEANWHILE...
the Russian Tea Room
150 W 57th St, Manhattan, NY 
Just off 7th & 6th, ~2 blocks from south end Central Park
Just after Matt left

*Uhhh...  Matt??...  Matt?!!!  What the hel... Matt?...  Where's he...  uhhhh I'm SO SORRY Karen.  I don't know what's gotten into...  Matt?!?*  Foggy looks back and forth, back and forth.  He's flabberghasted...  No idea what to do.
*Waiter... waiter?  I'll go ahead with the Anti-Pasto Salad, half order please... hold the Canadian Bacon,  with a Bleu Cheese please...  Oh and a bottle of your Louis Roederer Cristal please...  *
Ms. Page simply smiles at Foggy Nelson,  as she crosses her arms sips from her water glass and double-glances down at the floor next to where Matt was sitting...
Foggy -  sits up and leans far to his left to look around the table...  Matt's breifcase sits on the floor along with is coat......
Karen smiles deviously.
*I'm guessing that Mathew left his briefcase and coat for a reason...  I'm guessing his billfold would be inside...  I'm guessing that he'd like us to have a wonderful dinner...  on him.  is that what you'd guess Foggy?*
Foggy chuckles...
*Known him for a LONG time...  he'll never miss it...  he's BLIND you know... heheh*

the two chuckle as the recieve the beautiful dinner,  Karen Page glances out toward the street...
_where  IS  he..._  she thinks...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

oops...  to many coming soons...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*the ULTIMATES  -  Captain America & THOR*




> up next
> ROUND 4
> --------------
> LUFTWAFFE (3): 17
> ...







> Captain says "*OK Nazi boys, time for the scrap heap...*"




A mighty roars erupts from the Overlook Deck as Soldiers and Staff alike swap money betting on how many,  which ones,  how fast  all the Nazi-Bots will get taken down by Cap...
It's not a guess......  it's a forgone conclusion,  as we rejoin the action!!


Captain America let's loose his shield as simultaniously he is fired on from above!!

*MWROOOOOROAROAROAROAR...  
VRROOUUUUMMMMMM.....................*
the buzz of three German Aces bank and curl...

[within the Luftwaffe,  the Aces hear the commanding words recorded from Herr Furher himself taunting them to kill Captain America  -  the panel focuses tight on the lead Ace's goggles then quickly to his leathered hand  as  he squeezes on the trigger....  then shifts to the worm's eye view as bullets begin to riddle Rodgers!]

shell-shots track on the ground leading to the American!!!
*Pthththt.... Pththhtht.... Pththththth....*

Rolls to hit 
Plane ONE:  4, 7, 19
Plane TWO:  12, 8, 2
Plane THREE:  14, 5, 10
DARN...  the 19 would be a possible hit if not for the -4 modifier!!

As the planes scoop up they get a surprising sight!!



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Hope you don't mind a little company Cap, but Fury would be pissed if you were late for the meeting. Besides, it looked like you could use the help."



The large man wielding a 'big scary hammer' _(tm) _   hovers above the field!  

[the lead plane (#1) in the center, #2 to his left and #3 to his right,  tear up through the sky in triangle formation...]
*"Rogue Leader to Rogue 2 and 3...  the American is quiet more agile than we were lead to believe...  pull up and bank for return fire, lead him into my cross-hairs and I will destroy the infidel!!  
bank on my mark....  WHA -  AIEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeee"*

The Ace pilots, no expecting this barrier,  pull hard - the g-forces extreme..............

Rolls to avoid collision with Thor!!
Plane ONE:  6 + Reflex
Plane TWO:  9 + Reflex
Plane THREE:  6 + Reflex
Rolls to avoid collision one another!!
Plane ONE:  2 + Reflex
Plane TWO:  17 + Reflex
Plane THREE:  11 + Reflex


*Pkroroosh!!*
Wings and prop blades splinter in mid air!

Thor - hit by ALL THREE swarming planes must make his Damages Saves!  (so must the planes as they hit Thor!)
Plane ONE:  Damage Save (AFTER his Protection is subtracted) = 18
Plane TWO:  Damage Save (AFTER his Protection is subtracted) = 18
Plane THREE:  Damage Save (AFTER his Protection is subtracted) = 18

this shouldn't be too hard with his high Dmg SV...

the Plane's make (or DON'T make rather) their saves and this is the scene...

Out of the clouds of black oil smoke -  rain metal and steel  as the cacaphony of sound directly above Captain America's battleground is almost unbearable....

[Cap make a Dazzle - Willpower Check at  DC 13,  or be Dazzled from the sound,  the smoke and the action that  surprises you from just above...]

Out of the soot filled sky twist and turn two large hunks of metal...  two damaged,  but still flying German planes!!  "Rogue Leader"  did not escape -  Rogue 2 sees his right wing nearly incinerated,  while  Rogue 3's cockpit is covered in oil,  his prop sputtering dead...
Suddenly the lack of control from Rogue 2 forces the Ace's hand to twist into the airstream left by Rogue 3...  Not seeing his wingman Rogue 3 pulls hard on his flaps to slow his plane -  get back in control......
BAD IDEA!
With this Rogue 2 shoots through the debri  to flatten out for the forced landing when ....
*KAAAAAAA-BOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!*
As Rogue 2 runs up Rogue 3's tail  in a fireball in the sky!!!


MEANWHILE...  on the ground,  Cap's aim rings true even through the blitz above!


> first Nazi is NATURAL 20!!
> Takedown Attack, Ricochet Second Nazi
> Takedown Attack, Third Nazi  Damage save *29*;
> Takedown Attack, Fourth Nazi Damage save *29*;
> ...





The Star-Spangled Ultimate vaults across the battle field of the Market Place in the pre-generated WWII city scene.
1 then 2 then 3 and on...  a disk of the 'ol  *RED  WHITE  & BLUE*  flies though the air with amazing percision...  Perfectly aimed it bounces off surface to Nazi scum and back again.

By the third and forth brown coat,  the crowd gasps  as  the shield almost misses it's mark...  as Nazi run it appears to overshoot the soldiers but surprising to all catches them on the fly  [Rolled Natural 20s but still not enough to beat Cap's damage today!]

in all within 6 blinding seconds no less than SEVEN Nazi fall to the ground revealing their  android-inards....
only THREE more to go  as Cap's shield bounds back to his hand...

In perfect time the remaining Soldiers,  undying in their attacks  [they are androids after-all]  take stance to fire on the acrobat!!
But not before...
The second Panzer turns to roll over the husk left behind by mighty Mjolnir...  Panzer 2 commander shouts...

*"Vee have him on zee run my comrads,  do not let up!  Never say die!  Heil HITLER!!"*
As he cocks the large caliber gun -  training it on Captain America with the remaining troops as the main gun...
The MAIN GUN  focuses directly on the Thunder God himself!!

*BOOOOM!!*

Shots from the Tank Commander and the remaining Nazi ground forces blast at Captain America...
*Thwwttthh...Thwwttthh...Thwwttthh...
Thwwttthh...Thwwttthh...Thwwttthh...
Thwwttthh...Thwwttthh...Thwwttthh...
BRrrraaattttthh...BRrrraaattttthh...BRrrraaattttthh...*

[9, 1, 5, 2......  MISSES]



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *Once again Mjolnir is set loose as Thor hurls it towards the last remaining Panzer*
> 
> Attack roll: 22 Damage Save: 40 - (armor rating) note: protection reduced by 2




The final volly from both Tank and Thunder God pass in the air above the Market Street...  
*KRAAA-KOOOOOOMMM!!!*Even with the riveted armor plating,  the Panzer shreads under the crackling light of Mjolnir.......  no match for the artifact!!

smoke and tears overtake the sky
*KhaaaBOOOM!!*
[Thor needs to make a Damage Save for the Tank Shell (Power Attacking) that he just took at close range!!  Damage Save (after subtracting his protection) =  DC 25!
This one will be close!!]

as the surviving shell of the Panzer's last barrage reaches Thor,  we must ask gentle reader....  
*Will Thor fair as well!!!!*


As Cap recovers to glance for a Sit-Rep...  He sees  "Part Two"  of his training excercise rolling over the hill some 100' in the distance.
The coming BLITZKRIEG of Panzers -  Tiger-Shark class...  Tougher than these pushovers...  lines with SS troops in full black.  and at the lead  a  tank larger, more menacing than the others...  Sharp angles,  hooks and thorns cover it -  almost scuplted as would a European Cathedral...
And it's RED ...  Blood Red...  
Drawing from the digital vid files the AI computer simulation has drawn up
the conquering invaders Supreme Commander of the shapechanging alien force called the Chitauri....  and now he bares down on the battlefield with over 30 support tanks!!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*NAMOR  &  Sue Storm*

And now gentle readers, for love of this melodrama we listen in once more to the turmoil that could brew for the FF...  The newest heroes of the Ultimate world!!



			
				diocletianx said:
			
		

> "Let's work this out Neiman-Marcus"
> "Johnny! Ben! Tell Reed I went out to go shopping"
> Sue leaves the elevator at the Baxter Building and receives a letter from the doorman. "This note is for you Mrs. Richards."
> 
> "It looks like it's from the UN", Sue thinks to herself. "I wonder..."






			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Namor, dressed in a fine suit and tie, walks down a Manhattan sidewalk.  People he passes point and cover their mouths as they recognize him.
> The Prince of Atlantis did not care for limousines - he far prefered to walk from his hotel to the UN, despite his advisors' admonitions to the contrary
> 
> Duties were required of Namor, of course, but he was looking forward, even savoring, a meeting to come after this unpleasantness.
> ...






			
				diocletianx said:
			
		

> SUE - "Namor!"
> "How wonderful to see you."
> "This is a strange place to find you."
> Before Namor has a chance, the waiter pulls the chair out for Sue Storm to sit down.
> ...






			
				Insight said:
			
		

> 1 - The Crown Prince of Atlantis smiles casually as Sue is served.
> NAMOR
> Yes, it seems that I have made some time available.  How unlike me.  There is something... different about you, Susan.
> But I won't ask any embarassing questions.  I assume you have it all under control.  These things have a way of working themselves out, don't they?
> But I have something important to discuss with you.  Is now a good time, or are you about to rush off somewhere?






			
				diocletianx said:
			
		

> SUE - "Please tell me what's on your mind. Don't mind me... I've been feeling a little under the weather lately." She downs her glass of water and flags down the waiter for some more.
> finishing her second glass of water. "So...."






			
				Insight said:
			
		

> 1 - Namor wrenches at his necktie, loosening the collar of his dress shirt.
> 
> The suits you land-dwellers wear can truly be trying at times.
> I have been watching you from afar, Sue, though I suspect you know that I have had my eye on you.
> ...





But before Sue Storm can even look up with a responds the crackle of thunder overhead dampens the mood in Mid-town Manhattan,  as people start rushing in beneath the many drapes and ledges.  Securing a spot from the downpour of rain.
and somewhere above a Thunder God smiles!

as the two rush awkwardly from the conversation with the crowd into the restaraunt  -  nearing simultaniously alerts appear for each of the heroes in disquise...

first Namor...
*"Namor - this is FURY,  we have a situation of regional proportion -  you'll want to know about this.  We'll likely need your involvement if it's what I suspect.  Please report to the Triskelion  A-sap.  and before you decline...  Rodgers asked that we pull you in on this one."*

then Sue...
PERIMETER ALERT - RECALL STORM, SUSAN... BAXTER BUILDING.  FURTHER BRIEFING ON ARRIVAL.  zziziziztt... ziziziizzttt...
*"Hey Sis,  Reed...  he's got this big thingy that he needs us on...  says it might have something to do with the energies that transformed us...  you gotta get back.  Cool?  -  see ya there!"*

and as quickly as they'd came together it looks as though the star-crossed must depart.  Perhaps they will see one another again soon...
*A fact we all KNOW will be true...*For THEY will be two of the recruits for the war that is eminent!!!

stay tuned dear readers!!


----------



## Velmont (Jul 13, 2004)

*The Ultimates - Quicksilver*

"Nice to hear you're on your way. Fury just call a reunion at 22h, usual place. Don't miss it, even Banner will be there. Terminate!" he looks for the signal that the message have reach his place and enter the recorder function, in case Ironman decide to replay. He quickly leave.

Near Widow's quater "Sorry to leave that abruptly, but there was Ironman missing, I had to search for him. you were saying?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 13, 2004)

*the ULTIMATES -  Quicksilver & Black Widow*

[the scene focuses on a shot very reminiscent of the film The Graduate (1967), as the Black Widow takes the place of Anne Bancroft's famous pose...  We see Quicksilver standing stark in her doorway framed by the long bare leg of the redheaded seductress...]



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Near Widow's quater "Sorry to leave that abruptly, but there was Ironman missing, I had to search for him. you were saying?"




*"It vas nothfing,  I was just taken by your quickness...  tell me Pietro,  are you that quick with all things you do...?" *   Natasha teases as she pulls on the length of her leather bodysuit, not bashful of the open door.
Clasping the choker as the zipper extends from below her naval up and to her neck she rolls a ruby red gloss across her pouty lips...
*"shall vee go then, lover...?" *   again teasing the mutant...

Just outside the quarters the hallway lined with light panels strobe red...  Medical Emergency at the  Landing Deck....
Widow passes Quicksilver as her jog turns into a run as she makes toward the strobe lights leading to the Deck.
*"next time then, Pietro...  you are coming with, no?"*
as she whips her red main around turning the corner...


----------



## mr_raven (Jul 13, 2004)

*Angel/X-Men-*



> *ALL X-MEN ... one last Willpower Saving Throw*
> the DC of the save is  15 ...  If you make it...  describe your actions based on the ACTIONS happening on TV and afront the mansion.  If you FAIL  describe your actions as you pull yourself from the floor,  you are currently  DAZED  and cannot take any  big  agressive actions.
> Feel free to talk to one another about what's happened/happening...




Roll 17 

As the Angel shakes off the image of the feathers melting from off his bhack, he looks at the TV and ses the massing forces outside and can hear the annoucments from outside....

"Great now we are not just the hunted , we are the trapped"

"Wheres the professor and Logan, we are going to need them"

He looks across to the other members of his team to see how they are recovering...


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 13, 2004)

[A nitpick, but the Ultimate version of Green Goblin doesn't have any gizmos, even pumbkin bombs. He can naturally fly and shoot bolts of fire, however. And his naturally damn big and ugly too.]

"No...  No... NO!" Peter gets up, getting his webshooters from his backpack and putting them on. 

"That was your last mistake, Osborn! You killed them, and now I'm going to give it all back to you!" He shoots his web at the Goblin, trying to ensnare him.

Snare on Green Goblin, attack roll total 18, Ref DC 16 to avoid becoming entangled.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 13, 2004)

*Thor - Ultimates*

The scene fades into the cockpit of the lead pilot, he is searching the ground looking for the one the only Captain America, further ahead one can see the golden haired Asgardian known as Thor, Mjolnir has just returned to his hand and he is looking down eyeing the wrecked panzer tank.

The next frame Thor is much closer and he has just raised his head and noticed the incoming fighter planes, a slight smirk on his face he stretchs his arms as if to imbrace the incomming vehicles of destruction



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> "Rogue Leader to Rogue 2 and 3... the American is quiet more agile than we were lead to believe... pull up and bank for return fire, lead him into my cross-hairs and I will destroy the infidel!!
> bank on my mark.... WHA - AIEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeee"




Damage save 1 - 25
Damage save 2 - 19
Damage save 3 - 25

*Once the smoke clears the only thing still in the air is Thor, he drops parts of the fuselage that he grabbed as the planes flew by and once again hurls Mjolnir at the remaining panzer as it lines up its big gun at him  and fires, the force of the tank shell pushes him backwards but otherwise unharmed.*

Damage save - 27 <kind of worried about that roll>

*Noticing that Captain America has taken care of most of the foot soliders, he will glide down and land beside him.*

"Friends of yours?" He asks pointing towards the mass of tanks and men. "I can't believe you do this to relieve stress. Come on Fury is probably here by now, shut the program down and lets get going."


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jul 14, 2004)

*The Thing*

OOC: Init roll for THE THING: 16


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 14, 2004)

*Spidey, IronMan & Quicksilver  at the Triskelion*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "No...  No... NO!
> That was your last mistake, Osborn! You killed them, and now I'm going to give it all back to you!"




[Bird's eye view -  we see the extended landing deck along the side of the Triskelion,  the S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicopter's tail hangs over the edge above the East River...  the scene shows the chopper coming to a rest.  Spider-man in full costume but without his mask stands out from the Helicopter.  Nick Fury flanks him from the seat deck of the chopper,  IronMan and Quicksilver stand to the opposite  as  a gurney and a three man med-team rush out as ordered...  just inside the med-bay area Black Widow rushes toward the outdoor scene as the rain comes down.]

Everyone is on alert!  Seconds before the young man known to New York as Spider-man was convulsing... in shock.  NOW he stands ready between the chopper and the med-bay,  between a renown military specialist  and  a modern day armored knight,  between bad decisions....
But not for Pete!
He sees his greatest Nemesis, once his best friend's father and his idol... the Green Goblin!!



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Spidey shoots his web at the Goblin, trying to ensnare him.
> Snare on Green Goblin, attack roll total 18, Ref DC 16 to avoid becoming entangled.




MISS the snare!
Spidey's web shoots by the enormous green hued creature...  into the oblivion past Osborne into the East River!
The landing deck shakes from the storm and the Goblin's powerful landing ...  In one action Osborne kicks the Helicopter smacking down again as his clawed feet grip into the metal skin of the Triskelion.
The helicopter topples!!  
Both Agent Quarterman and Fury disappear over the side...
and Osborne looks to the web-slinger......
*"do it Paarrrker... do it my boy!!  Be a hero..."*
Osborne looks to Peter, smiling with anticipation...  waiting... baiting the young hero.  He's seen the amazing agility of the hero, it will be much easier to attack him if he's preoccupied.
Death was Parker's only option now...  he'd been given a chance to stand by Osborne's side.........  Now he must die.

Whatever ILLUSION Spider-man is under is  NOT  affecting the other Ultimates on deck...  they see the same scene,  but without Osborne -  the Helicopter is perched and secured fine on the deck.  But Spider-man he's attacking THIN AIR!!

Spidey,  IronMan,  Quicksilver  and Banner if you or others arrive on scene  (Cap, IronMan could get there soon)  all ROLL initiative


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 14, 2004)

*Spider-Man*

Initiative 24

"If these two die, I'm going to beat you so bad that you'll be called the Purple Goblin, Osborn!"
Spider-man leaps towards the edge and shoots a web, trying to snare the falling chopper.

Attack roll 11 if needed


----------



## Velmont (Jul 14, 2004)

Black Widow said:
			
		

> *"It vas nothfing,  I was just taken by your quickness...  tell me Pietro,  are you that quick with all things you do...?" *




The comment makes Quicksilver smiles. "That's my dear, it is something you'll never learn!"



			
				Black Widow said:
			
		

> *"next time then, Pietro... you are coming with, no?"*




"Widow, don't teaze me on that. You know That I have the time to walk every corrdior of this building before you reach the landing deck..."  on that last words, Widow feels a draft of hair, and Quicksilver is gone.

Quicksilver arrive on the deck and see Spider-man.

"What-is-he-doing-here?"

OOC: Initiative 29


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2004)

*Wolverine (Logan) - unhurt [X-men]*



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> Logan sees the Newscrew,  the Helicopters,  the Thunder God above  all  as do the X-men  and  who knows who else in the lands surrounding the Xavier estate...... Then as oddly as they appeared.... for  LOGAN  alone,  they disappear into the mist.




_'Strange bunch o' mumbo jumbo,'_ Logan muttered on hearing Xavier's call.  _'Could be cover for an attack though, especially if they targetted Chuck first - with his 'illness''_

As the images cleared from his mind, the scent of lilacs lingered.  He snorted in annoyance and made his way across the lawn alert for any impending trouble, occasionally zigzagging to get cover where it was available.  

Logan considered this a military op, briefly wondering if Fury's psi-corp was having the same problems - or was causing the problems.  Then again, the psi-corp was probably just something Fury cooked up to keep Chuck on his toes.

All of his senses strained at their limit, looking for trouble from any source - including his teammates.

OOC: Will Save : 23 (Roll 11 + 12 base)


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 14, 2004)

Kevin said:
			
		

> "Make DDs Initiative roll... also roll a Willpower Save. Go ahead and describe your actions (don't assume you WILL go first just yet, ie. don't think you'll take the guy out before he fires on you) and THEN, (like the X-men/Spidey) you need to describe your Greatest Desire and Greatest Fear for me..."




At the sound of the hammer pulling back, Matt jumps high into the air, firing his hook up at a 12 Ft. High Light Post trying to get out of range(Init Roll=*20*( No lie)+8=28)

All of the sudden, some kind of mental storm overtakes Matt's head(2+7=9 Will Save)

Greatest Desire: Matt opens his eyes, the light and color pouring all around him.  He sitting at a table in a very nice restaurant across from a tall, muscled man, a man he knew, Jack the Devil Murdock.  His father slides him over a newspaper, the headline reading, "Kingpin Gone for Good, his Crime Empire Ended!".  He smiles and says, "Im proud of ya Matt..."

Greatest Fear: Matt lies beaten up and mask-less on the street, the rain pouring down on him.  Ahead of him, he sees three figures, The Priest, Foggy, and Karen, all pinned to a wall with spikes, lifeless.  As he looks up, he sees Kingpin, with a Desert Eagle handgun in his right hand pointed at Matt's skull.  

"Hell's Kitchen is Mine lawyer..."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 14, 2004)

*Rogue-the X-Men*

ooc: will save total 17

Rogue pushes herself of the floor and weakly tries to get her legs back under herself.

"What am I doing down here? And what's all this noise?"


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 14, 2004)

*Colossus*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *ALL X-MEN ... one last Willpower Saving Throw*
> 
> the DC of the save is  15 ...  If you make it...  describe your actions based on the ACTIONS happening on TV and afront the mansion.  If you FAIL  describe your actions as you pull yourself from the floor,  you are currently  DAZED  and cannot take any  big  agressive actions.
> Feel free to talk to one another about what's happened/happening...
> ...





Will Save: 9
Piotr sees the news program and shivers of terror run up his spine.  He immediately springs to action, ordering everyone out of the room and into the basement.  He yells at the top of his lungs for the Professor.

_[OOC: not sure what else would happen.  The room's full of people and everyone's doing their own thing.  I imagine Piotr is going to do basically what he did in the movie, and grab the younger ones to keep them safe.  Where would he go to do this?  What's the plan Xavier has in place?  I'll start by going to the basement and trying to get Chuck's attention.]_


----------



## Spoils (Jul 15, 2004)

*Your in-flight movie is... sensor data.*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Spidey, IronMan, Quicksilver and Banner if you or others arrive on scene (Cap, IronMan could get there soon) all ROLL initiative




Trusting in his suit's autonavigational flight system, Iron Man turned to analyzing sensor data.  He activated his passive sensors' default "alert" flags and shunted them to low priority.  Calling up an overhead map of his route to the Triskelion, he initiated a handful of active scans; his perceptions underwent a subtle shift as a composite of sensor results overlaid themselves across a distorted "tunnel view" of his route to the Triskelion.  Tony grinned to himself - the new search routines he'd tweaked were working as well in the field as they had in simulations.

Only a few "hot spots" indicated a second glance, though nothing so dramatic as to require a fly-by.  Iron Man initiated an active scan on his destination and on each indicator within 20 miles.  As additional details interlaced themselves throughout his view, his local surroundings froze.  Iron Man watched as each indicator sequentially updated, reflecting changes in every "hot spot" within 20 miles, dismissing each in turn until he saw the Triskelion.  (ESP, rank 6)

A familiar tone alerted Iron Man to an incoming message, but all that followed was a brief, high-pitched buzzing sound.  Communication systems cut in with, "Quicksilver: Translating," and replayed the message at a speed he could understand.


			
				Quicksilver said:
			
		

> "Nice to hear you're on your way. Fury just called a reunion at 22h, usual place. Don't miss it, even Banner will be there."




"Fury landed already?" Tony checked his chronometer, but he wasn't running late.  "Wait a second... who is Spider-Man fighting?  Whomever it is, they've found a way around my satellites."  Tony killed his active scans and shunted an extra boost of power to his flight systems, kicking in an extra boost of speed.  (Sprinting, Flight, 80 mph)  Tony laughed to himself, "First, I'll help the web-crawler; second, I'll find out what they're using to avoid detection; third, I'll patent it!  Another win for Stark Enterprises."

Initiative Roll: 1 (die) + 8 (mod) = 9


----------



## DocHazard (Jul 15, 2004)

*UFF - Mister Fantastic*

As usual on these ‘Family Nights’ the members of Reeds fantastic family are scattered throughout the Baxter Building.  Reed, as usual, is found tinkering in his lab working on two projects at once both dealing with ‘N-Zone’ energies.  

The first, Reed’s on-going project, dealing with finding a way to shift each member of his team back into their proper ‘phase space’ and rid them each of the curse that he has forced upon them, though Reed had to admit he was finding certain benefits to his new hyper-extendable form.  As of late he’s actually been considering not shifting himself back when, not if, he finds a way to do it.

“…and, if I can manage to adjust the proportion of N-Waves to the mass of the subject then…no, that won’t work…damn….”

The second project was a pet project of Reed’s.  Attempting to use a small, localized, worm hole he is attempting to divert and convert N-Waves, the energy that makes up much of the N-Zone, into a fuel cell to power the new Fantasticar that he has been working on with Ben and Johnny.  

“…ah, yeah…the key is an adimantium casing.  Because, if I can infuse the adimantium with N-Waves, it can actually increase the density while reducing the mass and therefore making the fuel cell light enough to install in the Fantasitcar…oh wait until I tell the guys…”


----------



## Agamon (Jul 16, 2004)

*Storm - X-Men*

Ororo flew with purpose towards the mansion, not understanding the strange weather, that was usually her domain.  Her long, pure white hair flowed in the wind as sailed towards her home.  Hopefully the others weren't in trouble...

Speaking of trouble, Ororo wondered how much she was in.  She and Scott were to be looking into a possible new recruit in Kentucky, but they had gotten into an arguement on the way, (what even started it, she couldn't remember) and Ororo simply left Scott to deal with it himself, flying back to the mansion, taking her time and enjoying the warm summer air...that is, until she realized something might be wrong at the mansion.

Approaching the mansion, the dark-skinned African-American girl, dressed in her X-uniform, scanned the grounds with her pupiless, pure white eyes.  Spotting Logan, she thinks, _"Oh, man, there must be trouble."_

She flies in, making sure to come in upwind so he knows who it is, and calls to him.  "Logan?  Hey, what's going on?  Where's everyone else?"


----------



## DocSpoon (Jul 16, 2004)

*Nightcrawler*



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Will Save: 9
> Piotr sees the news program and shivers of terror run up his spine. He immediately springs to action, ordering everyone out of the room and into the basement. He yells at the top of his lungs for the Professor.
> 
> _[OOC: not sure what else would happen. The room's full of people and everyone's doing their own thing. I imagine Piotr is going to do basically what he did in the movie, and grab the younger ones to keep them safe. Where would he go to do this? What's the plan Xavier has in place? I'll start by going to the basement and trying to get Chuck's attention.]_



"Ahhh Piotr, I am so glad you are alright... I will go to get the professor and  meet you in the basement."  **BAMF**

[OOC: Nightcrawler is porting to the professors bedroom to get him and also to explain what is happening outside as he gets to the professor.]
[Roll of 9+10=19 to port to the professors room, roll of 15+10=25 for porting himself and the prof to the basement. not sure about the modifiers you have the sheet I do believe, and that is assuming the prof will come with me or if he is in his room]


----------



## Fearless Leader (Jul 19, 2004)

*UFF: She-Hulk and Mr. Fantastic*

....... 

“…ah, yeah…the key is an adimantium casing.  Because, if I can infuse the adimantium with N-Waves, it can actually increase the density while reducing the mass and therefore making the fuel cell light enough to install in the Fantasitcar…oh wait until I tell the guys…”

"Talking to yourself again Reed? I'm bored waiting for Johnny to take me out. You need any help here?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 20, 2004)

*Fantastic Four  (Reed, Ben & Jenn)*

*"Sticks and Stones and Car Crashes and really fat people,  will break my bones but words they will not harm me..."*
Johnny taunts as he speeds up rounding the corner toward into Reed Richard's cavernous labratory...

Reed -  hard at work on something that neither Johnny nor Ben will understand  prattles  above in lab coat and tools galore...
And the large green-skinned beauty  aids  holding steady the gizmo the size of a small bus that Reed stretches around as he works to attach it to the quantum-what-cha-ma-callit...




			
				DocHazard said:
			
		

> As usual on these ‘Family Nights’ the members of Reeds fantastic family are scattered throughout the Baxter Building.  Reed, as usual, is found tinkering in his lab working on two projects at once both dealing with ‘N-Zone’ energies.
> 
> The first, Reed’s on-going project, dealing with finding a way to shift each member of his team back into their proper ‘phase space’ and rid them each of the curse that he has forced upon them, though Reed had to admit he was finding certain benefits to his new hyper-extendable form.  As of late he’s actually been considering not shifting himself back when, not if, he finds a way to do it.
> 
> ...







			
				Fearless Leader said:
			
		

> "Talking to yourself again Reed? I'm bored waiting for Johnny to take me out. You need any help here?"




Johnny spins in his wheel-chair...  his leg broken from his recent car crash...
*"WAaaahhhhHooooooo!!"*
Not seeing Jennifer he lets loose another blast of firepower...  pushing him and his chair toward the Jade-Giantess and the weight balanced above her head!!

HOLY CRAP!!  the Human Torch is about to slam into She-Hulk as she teeters the weight of a 20 ton conductor unit in place for Reed's N-Wave work!!
*Roll INITIATIVE!!*
Torch:  15 total
Reed:  ??
Thing:  16
She-Hulk:  ??

both Reed, She-Hulk and Torch look to be in danger, not to mention the sensitive equipment!!
Check you initiative and  say  WHAT you do?



As the accident amid the laberatory faulters...  the crash of lightning flashes,  lighting up several energy and tracking systems in place within the Baxter Buildings central lab.  
*KRAA-KOOOMMM!!!*
and then as if pre-determined a small diagnostic at the control deck of Reed's base science station picks up the ver thing he has been theorizing on!!!

A small, localized, worm hole devouring the proto-matter and collecting N-Waves into a funneling pattern of energy that makes up much of the N-Zone, an anomoly of the EXACT ‘phase space’ shift that twisted the Fantastic Four's atoms into their current configuration.
with a glance to the data stack, Reed and quickly decipher something.... other...
Susan's lab station,  her work with bio-genetics she'd been looking into.  The formations of inconsistencies that have CHANGED between the physical results of each member of the Four only a year ago.........  it was all there.  The abnormality...
the coordinates concluded that the same energy signiture was recollecting at...

*Latitude 40°47'N,  Longitude 73°57'W*...*Place Status * (Type)   park
*Location  * Manhattan Island, New York, United States, North America 
*Place Name  * Central Park
_(1.3 sq mi/3.4 sq km), the largest park in Manhattan, N.Y. city; bordered by 59th St. on the S, Fifth Ave. on the E, 110th St. on the N, and Central Park W. The park has rolling terrain with lakes and ponds, greeneries, bridle paths, walks, and park drives. There are many playgrounds and other recreational facilities, including the Wollman Skating Rink. The Metropolitan Mus. of Art stands in the park on Fifth Ave.; other points of interest include a formal garden, a zoo, an Egyptian obelisk popularly called “Cleopatra's Needle,” a N.Y. city reservoir, and the Mall. In the open-air Delacorte Theater, Shakespearian dramas and other plays are presented free of charge during the summer. The private Central Park Conservancy works with N.Y. city to preserve and improve the park.  _  


but that wasn't all...
Sue's results were coniciding with those of the original four,  placing them at the coordinates EXACTLY as the day they first became "imaginauts" ...  the very day they were reborn to their fantastic powers...
Back then it had displaced them individually.
*It had displaced  not  four ...  but FIVE.*
and now...
now...
that fifth signature had returned!!!
He's alive?!!!!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 20, 2004)

*The Ultimates & Spider-Man  (Banner,  IronMan, Quicksilver, Hawkeye, Thor, Cap)*

*THOR  &  CAPTAIN AMERICA*
*Noticing that Captain America has taken care of most of the foot soliders, he will glide down and land beside him.*

"Friends of yours?" 
He asks pointing towards the mass of tanks and men. "I can't believe you do this to relieve stress. Come on Fury is probably here by now, shut the program down and lets get going."


The simulation ends -  more abruptly than as expected...  PLATO - the Stark-Pym  hybrid  Artificial Intelligence that controls the defensive systems of the mighty Triskelion  siezes control of the base!
RED lights indicate the emergency.
Soldiers and Staff alike break for their posts, dropping money and munchies that they cheered with while watching the Ultimates in training...

a quick inquirey to any control panel shows the issue...
their was a situation on the Med-Flight deck.
Spider-man was creating a problem...

"If these two die, I'm going to beat you so bad that you'll be called the Purple Goblin, Osborn!"
Spider-man leaps towards the edge and shoots a web, trying to snare the falling chopper.

Parker's unnecessary leap and web shot snares the helicopter...  To Spider-man the chopper looks as if it will tumble into the river at any moment.  to the other's ...  Spider-man has gone insane.  As the chopper sits harmlessly on deck,  Fury walks toward the straining young hero....

*"BANNER!!...  where the  F#$% is Banner?!!  Maximoff -  get the good Doctor up here!  and I MEAN TWO MINUTES AGO!!  We gotta plug this boy into his sensor rig before he's done trippin',  I think it's contactin' him."*
Fury looks steely eyed into the mutant's eyes before the smart-ass mutant has a chance to give him backtalk.
Fury had no powers -  he was JUST a flatscan...  But then again he knew people...  POWERFUL people  and  that made him powerful.  best not to cross him.  
He'll shut up eventually...

*QUICKSILVER*
"What-is-he-doing-here?"  Quicksilver questioned...
*"NOW MAXIMOFF!!"*



*IRONMAN*
Trusting in his suit's autonavigational flight system, Iron Man turned to analyzing sensor data.  He activated his passive sensors' default "alert" flags and shunted them to low priority.  Calling up an overhead map of his route to the Triskelion, he initiated a handful of active scans; his perceptions underwent a subtle shift as a composite of sensor results overlaid themselves across a distorted "tunnel view" of his route to the Triskelion.  Tony grinned to himself - the new search routines he'd tweaked were working as well in the field as they had in simulations.

Only a few "hot spots" indicated a second glance, though nothing so dramatic as to require a fly-by.  Iron Man initiated an active scan on his destination and on each indicator within 20 miles.  As additional details interlaced themselves throughout his view, his local surroundings froze.  Iron Man watched as each indicator sequentially updated, reflecting changes in every "hot spot" within 20 miles, dismissing each in turn until he saw the Triskelion. 

Beyond the "naturally" occuring thunderstorm  (Tony had to chuckle, there was nothing natural about the storm - but the press wouldn't take kindly to Thor messing around with the forcasters of the city),  beyond the storm...  for a second a displacement blip appeared just southwest -  probably around Central Park.  An  O2  displacement...  something moving the air unnaturally,  Tony had seen this only once before when recording the disappearance of the X-man codename:  Nightcrawler...  when he would reappear from his mutant teleportation.  A displacement of air on a mass the size of Madison Square Gar......

and then
A familiar tone alerted Iron Man to an incoming message, but all that followed was a brief, high-pitched buzzing sound.  Communication systems cut in with, "Quicksilver: Translating," and replayed the message at a speed he could understand.

"Fury landed already?" Tony checked his chronometer, but he wasn't running late.  "Wait a second... who is Spider-Man fighting?  Whomever it is, they've found a way around my satellites."  Tony killed his active scans and shunted an extra boost of power to his flight systems, kicking in an extra boost of speed.  (Sprinting, Flight, 80 mph)  Tony laughed to himself, "First, I'll help the web-crawler; second, I'll find out what they're using to avoid detection; third, I'll patent it!  Another win for Stark Enterprises."


*SPIDER-MAN*
"If these two die, I'm going to beat you so bad that you'll be called the Purple Goblin, Osborn!"
Spider-man leaps towards the edge and shoots a web, trying to snare the falling chopper.


It would be fairly easy for IronMan to disable Spider-Man from his POV,  the webslinger hadn't even glanced at him.  As Fury motioned to "take him" cautiously!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 20, 2004)

*the X-Men   (Colossus,  Nightcrawler, Rogue, Angel, Wolverine & Storm)*



> As Kurt turns to toward the large windows looking out onto the Quad,  each X-man  within (Nightcrawler, Angel, Colossus & Rogue)  can see  the  grounds lit up suddenly  by  News Helicopters  and  flood lights...
> then suddenly......
> *KRRAASSSHHHH*
> A wheeled armored tank/truck  smashes through the exterior wall of the campus  gates  some 200'  away!!!
> Captain America is atop the tank, his shield raised high in the air  as  he barks orders  -  so powerful  a GOD follows him!!




*"... Kuuuurt....  ugnnhhh...  hey you fuzzy elf..."  *  Kitty confirms that she's okay if not a little shaken by the mental barrage...  
*"what...  what's going on.... I was.... upstairs and now....  OH-MY-GOSH, WHAT'S GOING ON?!!?!"*


*COLOSSUS*
He immediately springs to action, ordering everyone out of the room and into the basement.  He yells at the top of his lungs for the Professor.

*"PROFESSOR!!...  CHARLES!!....."*
Piotr grabs the X-men still hobbled on the ground, to keep them safe.  He begins to move instinctively toward the lower levels...

*NIGHTCRAWLER*
"Ahhh Piotr, I am so glad you are alright... I will go to get the professor and  meet you in the basement."  **BAMF**

As Kurt arrives in Professor Xaviers room he finds only a quickly scrawled note...  and a locked window...  even Kurt can smell the twinge of ozone in the room,  and a cold scortch mark crusts the area where Xaviers wheelchair last fell!!
and on the paper...
_It calls me... as a moth to the flame... I must go.  The park, in the center of Manhattan...  I cannot stop it... cannot stop it ... alone..._


*ROGUE*
Rogue pushes herself of the floor and weakly tries to get her legs back under herself.
"What am I doing down here? And what's all this noise?"

*ANGEL[/b ]
As Angel shakes off the image of the feathers melting from off his bhack, he looks at the TV and ses the massing forces outside and can hear the annoucments from outside....
"Great now we are not just the hunted , we are the trapped.  Where is the professor and Logan, we are going to need them"
He looks across to the other members of his team to see how they are recovering...


Warren sees the television room... freshly popped popcorn is strewn across the floor and couches.  As Colossus picks Kitty from the floor,  Kurt glances up to Piotr then to Warren and  *BAMFS*  out...
Rogue still confused on the floor -  looks up to question the ender X-man.

Just out the window  Wolverine  rushes  across the quad,  bullets straifing the surrounding ground as he runs criss-cross through the yard toward you.  
The Television  ECHOES  what's going on just outside...
and then
a blast of air and fire as if from a jet engine  burns and blows the grass and leaves in front of the elder X-man...  and a golden Ultimate decends from the sky  cutting  Logan off from your position!!

"that's far enough 'Wolverine',  you go no further..."IRON MAN says as he holds out his two palms ......
kkkshhhhshshshh -  dzuuuurrrrr
and a blast of super-heated energy encircles the X-man,  as nothing but bone laced with metal  collapses to the ground...

"anyone else have issues?!!"
IRON MAN smirks as he turns to the mansion,  at the same time extending his audio in and through the mansion's  televisions and radio recievers...

"X-men,  by federal mandate you will come out with your hands on your heads  and  face your sentence..."



MEANWHILE
WOLVERINE
'Strange bunch o' mumbo jumbo,' Logan muttered on hearing Xavier's call.  'Could be cover for an attack though, especially if they targetted Chuck first - with his 'illness''
As the images cleared from his mind, the scent of lilacs lingered.  He snorted in annoyance and made his way across the lawn alert for any impending trouble, occasionally zigzagging to get cover where it was available.  
Logan considered this a military op, briefly wondering if Fury's psi-corp was having the same problems - or was causing the problems.  Then again, the psi-corp was probably just something Fury cooked up to keep Chuck on his toes.
All of his senses strained at their limit, looking for trouble from any source - including his teammates.


the large plate glass revealed the entire X-man team's position.  The sound and scent of Wagner teleporting drew Logan's eyes up.  and there he could see the X-man known as Nightcrawler,  distraught and reading something looking down at the absence of the Professor.
Colossus was doing his responsible thing -  getting Kitty and Rogue to their senses...  Angel and the others kept glancing to his position in the quad.  He could easily see that they  HAD  been brainwashed with the images that had flooded their minds.

and as Wolverine blew through the illusionary image of IronMan that the others could see,  he could also sense the change in barimetric pressure...  Ororo was back  and  if he guessed right -  somewhere descending now.

ABOVE
STORM
Ororo flew with purpose towards the mansion, not understanding the strange weather, that was usually her domain.  Her long, pure white hair flowed in the wind as sailed towards her home.  Hopefully the others weren't in trouble...
Approaching the mansion, the dark-skinned African-American girl, dressed in her X-uniform, scanned the grounds with her pupiless, pure white eyes.  Spotting Logan, she thinks, "Oh, man, there must be trouble."

She flies in, making sure to come in upwind so he knows who it is, and calls to him.  "Logan?  Hey, what's going on?  Where's everyone else?"



As Ororo and Logan close on the Mansion,  and inside the others organize - a blast...  similar to the one from earlier in the night but this time harder, stronger,  more directed.
PAIN!!
followed by a white noise -  the sound of a silent room full of computer equipment...  a blur of nothing noise...
and then......
a sharp commanding thought rings out, echoing across the great grounds of the Xavier Institute!

 ATTENTION my X-men!  This is Professor Xavier calling!  REPEAT: this is Professor X!  You are ordered to appear at once!  Class is now in session!  Tardiness will be punished!  
 TO ME, MY X-MEN!! 

and before you know if you each find yourself organizing...  the Blackbird begins dusting off  and  finally your senses return with all the others around you...  
Yes...  this was likely some sort of ellaborate trap -  but there could be no doubt,  Xavier was in need!
the controls guided them toward Mid-Manhattan...  Central Park...

Never within the memory of man was there a "class" such as this!  Never was there a "teacher" such as Professor X!  and never were there "students" such as the ...  X-MEN*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 20, 2004)

*Daredevil  &  STONEHENGE*



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> At the sound of the hammer pulling back, Matt jumps high into the air, firing his hook up at a 12 Ft. High Light Post trying to get out of range(Init Roll=*20*( No lie)+8=28)




Perching above we look down on the scene with Matt  the rain soaked streets form a grid like the very streets that criss-cross Manhattan...  the man having just been saved by the very devil himself swings about "blindly" looking before he attempts anything.  His fat form and balding head reveal his plans before he moves...
He didn't want any of this...
He just wanted to go home.  and the sad thing is -  Matt could guess,  this wouldn't stop here.  The guy... this victim... would still be in danger.  Daredevil stopped his death now but what of tomorrow......
Fisk would never stop!
and then again (to lesser men) maybe THAT was okay...  as the man clumsily crawled from his knees up to his feet,  dropping the gun,  stumbling over the unconcious Sammy Silke (who'd nearly took his life a second before).  and then he ran.....  alive, for now...

All of the sudden, some kind of mental storm overtakes Matt's head...
and under his rain soaked mask Daredevil hears...
*"Hell's Kitchen is Mine lawyer..."*
this DEVIL has INVOKED yet another bloated devil...
the rain pouring down on him.  
Three figures...  beyond the fat man...  pinned to a wall with spikes.  

The huge man stands a center the HUGE doorway to a structure unknown to Murdock...  a new structure to the Park...
It radiates HATE, ANGER... FEAR.
and Wilson Fisk -  better known as the KINGPIN of CRIME,  tosses aside a large unbrella then unbuttons the breast of his designer suit,  showing a Desert Eagle handgun.

He smirks, takes two steps backward disappearing into the building...
the massive titanic structure – A bizarre construct with an archways to this modern version of Stonehenge.  Seeming benighn – having absolutely no effect on the surrounding grass or trees.  

and then from the darkness within  -  three shots ring out...
1...  *BLAM!!*
2...  *BLAM!!*
3...  *BLAM!!*

and the smell of fresh spilled blood mingles with .......  
ozone........


----------



## DocHazard (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnny spins in his wheel-chair...  his leg broken from his recent car crash...
*"WAaaahhhhHooooooo!!"*
Not seeing Jennifer he lets loose another blast of firepower...  pushing him and his chair toward the Jade-Giantess and the weight balanced above her head!!

HOLY CRAP!!  the Human Torch is about to slam into She-Hulk as she teeters the weight of a 20 ton conductor unit in place for Reed's N-Wave work!!
*Roll INITIATIVE!!*
Torch:  15 total
Reed:  19
Thing:  16
She-Hulk:  ??


Stretching his neck towards the console and the rest of his body across the room like a net in order to catch Johnny before he collides with the Jade Giantess, Reed bellows 

“*Johnny!!!  * This will be the last time that I tell you that I will *NOT * put up with your *RAMPENT FRIVOLITY * in *MY* lab!!  If this happens again, I will be foced to...  

but that wasn't all...
Sue's results were coniciding with those of the original four,  placing them at the coordinates EXACTLY as the day they first became "imaginauts" ...  the very day they were reborn to their fantastic powers...
Back then it had displaced them individually.
*It had displaced  not  four ...  but FIVE.*
and now...
now...
that fifth signature had returned!!!
He's alive?!!!!

 ...waitaminit…what’s this?...It can’t be..Victor?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 20, 2004)

DocHazard said:
			
		

> Stretching his neck towards the console and the rest of his body across the room like a net in order to catch Johnny before he collides with the Jade Giantess, Reed bellows
> 
> “*Johnny!!!  * This will be the last time that I tell you that I will *NOT * put up with your *RAMPENT FRIVOLITY * in *MY* lab!!  If this happens again, I will be foced to...
> 
> ...





Truly it  could not be!!!
but it  HAD  to be...  if his calculations were correct the DNA signature was that of Victor Von Damme!!
And he was at the center of the first naturally occuring singularity of N-waves within the hemisphere...  And beyond the thought of his old friend being alive Reed KNEW that if not held in check this worm hole could destroy much of Manhattan Island!!

Only two men in the entire world might be able to contain the energy within -  given time to study it on-site...  ONE of them was at the center of the flux,  the other has a 20 ton piece of machinery looming to fall over him!!

there surely would be no time to waste!


----------



## Insight (Jul 20, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> But before Sue Storm can even look up with a response the crackle of thunder overhead dampens the mood in Mid-town Manhattan,  as people start rushing in beneath the many drapes and ledges.  Securing a spot from the downpour of rain.
> and somewhere above a Thunder God smiles!
> 
> as the two rush awkwardly from the conversation with the crowd into the restaraunt  -  nearing simultaniously alerts appear for each of the heroes in disguise...
> ...




Taking one last look at Sue Storm, the Prince of Atlantis sheds the $3,000 suit as if it were on fire.  Namor recalls the location of the Triskelion and takes to the air, avoiding the throng of shocked onlookers.

NAMOR
I shall be there within moments, General.​
Shooting through the midtown air, Namor dodges through the maze of buildings that form the Manhattan skyline.  He thinks he sees someone alse aflight, but dismisses the notion, focusing instead on his journey.  It had been a while since Namor had flown through the city, and he had to remember where the Ultimates' base was located.

The building sometimes known as the Triskelion appeared, and Namor hovered there, looking for other members of the Ultimates.


----------



## mr_raven (Jul 20, 2004)

*Angel*



> *ANGEL*
> Warren sees the television room... freshly popped popcorn is strewn across the floor and couches.  As Colossus picks Kitty from the floor,  Kurt glances up to Piotr then to Warren and  *BAMFS*  out...
> Rogue still confused on the floor -  looks up to question the ender X-man.
> 
> ...




As Angel sees Logan blasted he tenses up his wings, they are still there, he doesnt know weather fight or flight is best here.......




> * ATTENTION my X-men!  This is Professor Xavier calling!  REPEAT: this is Professor X!  You are ordered to appear at once!  Class is now in session!  Tardiness will be punished! *
> * TO ME, MY X-MEN!! *




Class? How the f@!* can we have a class now , were under attck, Logan is dead, is the proffessor mad!!!

Then his senses start to clear and the professors training started to reassert control


> Yes...  this was likely some sort of ellaborate trap -  but there could be no doubt,  Xavier was in need!
> the controls guided them toward Mid-Manhattan...  Central Park...
> 
> Never within the memory of man was there a "class" such as this!  Never was there a "teacher" such as Professor X!  and never were there "students" such as the ...  X-MEN




Thank god , he didnt want to face that maniac in the gold armour, what could he do, feather pillow him to death.....

Before long Angel was on his stool in the Jet, his wings folded as close to his back as they could, his x-Uniform plastered onto his body, he could feel the panel that had to be sealed each time he got into it around his wing joint, wearing anythingn other on his back made him feel really umcomfortable, and flying like this, not natural at all....


----------



## Velmont (Jul 20, 2004)

*The Ultimates - Quicksilver*

Quicksilver just leavs the scene, as fast as he can and start to search for Banner, looking at the war room, than to any place he would likely find him. After a quick search, he finally find him.

"Change-of-plan-we-meet-at-the-deck-two-minutes-five-seconds-ago."  He grab Banner and lift it from the ground (OOC: HP to double my lifting charge if Banner slow me) "You-should-lose-weight" 

He rush back to the deck with his pack. When he arrived he puts down Banner. "Anything-else-Fury?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 20, 2004)

*Thor - Ultimates*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> a quick inquirey to any control panel shows the issue...
> their was a situation on the Med-Flight deck.
> Spider-man was creating a problem...




"Play times over, lets get going." Thor says to Captain America as he heads towards the door.

Once out, he will run as quickly as he can towards the Med-Flight deck.

full sprint


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2004)

*Wolverine - (Logan), unhurt [X-MEN]*



			
				Ororo said:
			
		

> She flies in, making sure to come in upwind so he knows who it is, and calls to him.  "Logan?  Hey, what's going on?  Where's everyone else?"




"Hey yourself," Logan said somewhat gruffly.  He continued his approach to the mansion, confident that the young woman could keep up.  "Chuck's still mental, and it looks like there's side effects.  Mental illusions and the like.  Kitty, Kurt, Peter, and Rogue were settling in to watch movies, when . . . ."



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> *PAIN!!*followed by a white noise - the sound of a silent room full of computer equipment . . . a blur of nothing noise . . . and then . . . a sharp commanding thought rings out, echoing across the great grounds of the Xavier Institute!




When Logan's senses cleared he felt nauseous, but he was in his black uniform and sitting in the Blackbird strapped in.  He was only dimly aware of the others around him, so taxed was his brain by the apparent overload of his senses.


----------



## Fearless Leader (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnny spins in his wheel-chair...  his leg broken from his recent car crash...
*"WAaaahhhhHooooooo!!"*
Not seeing Jennifer he lets loose another blast of firepower...  pushing him and his chair toward the Jade-Giantess and the weight balanced above her head!!

HOLY CRAP!!  the Human Torch is about to slam into She-Hulk as she teeters the weight of a 20 ton conductor unit in place for Reed's N-Wave work!!
*Roll INITIATIVE!!*
Torch:  15 total
Reed:  19
Thing:  16
She-Hulk: 15 (crouches anticipating the need to toss the equipment forward while leaping over Johnny, then catching it on the other side...)


Stretching his neck towards the console and the rest of his body across the room like a net in order to catch Johnny before he collides with the Jade Giantess, Reed bellows 

“*Johnny!!!  * This will be the last time that I tell you that I will *NOT * put up with your *RAMPENT FRIVOLITY * in *MY* lab!!  If this happens again, I will be foced to...  

but that wasn't all...
Sue's results were coniciding with those of the original four,  placing them at the coordinates EXACTLY as the day they first became "imaginauts" ...  the very day they were reborn to their fantastic powers...
Back then it had displaced them individually.
*It had displaced  not  four ...  but FIVE.*
and now...
now...
that fifth signature had returned!!!
He's alive?!!!!

 ...waitaminit…what’s this?...It can’t be..Victor?


----------



## Fearless Leader (Jul 20, 2004)

Stupid duplicate post...


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 20, 2004)

*Hawkeye- The Ultimates- The Triskelion, NY, NY*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> The simulation ends -  more abruptly than as expected...  PLATO - the Stark-Pym  hybrid  Artificial Intelligence that controls the defensive systems of the mighty Triskelion  siezes control of the base!
> RED lights indicate the emergency.
> Soldiers and Staff alike break for their posts, dropping money and munchies that they cheered with while watching the Ultimates in training...
> 
> ...




Hawkeye, lounging in the war room, falls backward out of his chair with the suddeness of the klaxon and lights.  He pulls himself to his feet and reads the status update.

"Trouble up top.  Wonder what those jokers are up to now."  He spies the Black Widow just arriving at the room.  "Hey Widow, Fury wants us up at the flight deck, come on."  He heads out of the room at a trot, unfolding his bow and checking his quivers as he goes.


----------



## Fearless Leader (Jul 20, 2004)

Stupid duplicate post...


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> He smirks, takes two steps backward disappearing into the building...
> the massive titanic structure – A bizarre construct with an archways to this modern version of Stonehenge.  Seeming benighn – having absolutely no effect on the surrounding grass or trees.
> 
> and then from the darkness within  -  three shots ring out...
> ...




Matt hazily stands up, stumbling around, barely even able to walk.  His senses are messing with him, sounds coming from every direction, the same sounds, but every one different.  It's like nothing he ever felt before, almost like he lost control of his senses.

*"He killed My Father...he Killed Foggy....Karen...he killed them all..."*

As the thought leaves his head, that one name comes to his mind, his most hated enemy, the man he most wanted to see dead.  No more mercy, Vengence was now.  Vengence....Death......*FISK*

As Matt finally regains a little bit of his senses, he starts to head for the building in front of him, whatever in the hell it is, the same thought repeating through his head, over and over.

*"I'm Coming Fisk..."*
*"I'm Coming Fisk..."*
*"I'm Coming Fisk!!!!!!!!!!!"*


----------



## Agamon (Jul 21, 2004)

*Storm - X-Men*

Storm hovers in the air, listening to Woverine's explanation when the mental assault suddenly hits.  Dropping to unceremoniously the ground, she clutches her head, listening to the Professor's message dizzily...

In the Blackbird, she rubs her temples, thinking, _"Wow, I didn't think staying with Scott would have been less of a headache than coming back here..."_

She looks around at the others.  "You guys think that was actually the Professor?  Am I the only one that thinks this doesn't seem right?"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2004)

*Rogue - X-Men*



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Storm hovers in the air, listening to Woverine's explanation when the mental assault suddenly hits.  Dropping to unceremoniously the ground, she clutches her head, listening to the Professor's message dizzily...
> 
> In the Blackbird, she rubs her temples, thinking, _"Wow, I didn't think staying with Scott would have been less of a headache than coming back here..."_
> 
> She looks around at the others.  "You guys think that was actually the Professor?  Am I the only one that thinks this doesn't seem right?"




"Hey he's your teacher, why don't you tell me?"
Rogue replies weakly. She has dim memories of picking herself up from the floor after the mental assault hit them, all the time trying not to touch anyone.
She has no idea then she climbed into the blackbird but being onboard at least feels a lot more comfortable than her vision of being left behind. 
And then there was Iron Man. She has no intention of ever messing with the ultimates again. 
_And people think Mutants are dangerous._
The confused women just sits silently, trying to sort out what's going on. Her only signs of life are occasional glances to Nightcrawler and Wolverine. She just isn't sure if the later really comforts her.


----------



## DocSpoon (Jul 21, 2004)

*Nightcrawler*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *NIGHTCRAWLER*
> "Ahhh Piotr, I am so glad you are alright... I will go to get the professor and meet you in the basement." **BAMF**
> 
> As Kurt arrives in Professor Xaviers room he finds only a quickly scrawled note... and a locked window... even Kurt can smell the twinge of ozone in the room, and a cold scortch mark crusts the area where Xaviers wheelchair last fell!!
> ...



"Mein God!! What could have happened to the professor I must go to the others... Uggnnn.." Kurt crumples to the floor once more.


> *PAIN!!*
> followed by a white noise - the sound of a silent room full of computer equipment... a blur of nothing noise...
> and then......
> a sharp commanding thought rings out, echoing across the great grounds of the Xavier Institute!
> ...



Shaking the cobwebs out of his head once more Kurt grabs his head and the pain slowly gives way to the reality of him sitting in the Blackbird with the others. 

"Aahhhck!! I wish he would warn us before a class!! We didn't even get to watch our movie or eat our popcorn... And what was with the Ultimates attacking us?!? I don't think this is going to be a good day...Unt so it begains once more..." Nightcrawler slumps resigned into his seat ready for the trip.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 23, 2004)

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:  NYC Press Secretary*

NEWS FROM THE BLUE ROOM
*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE *  

PR- 200-04
*CNN - Live Feed,*
PressRoom, Manhattan,
New York City, NYC
_Edward Skyler, Press Secretary to Mayor Bloomberg - speaking_
July, 2004


*PRESS SECRETARY FOR MAYOR MICHAEL R. BLOOMBERG 
ADDRESSES "STONEHENGE" PHENOMINON 
APPEARING IN CENTRAL PARK*

_"Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg and Parks & Recreation Commissioner Adrian Benepe today have been alerted to the sudden appearance of a large structure that appeared from nowhere in the early evening hours in lower Central Park.  The Mayor and Commissioner have appointed representatives from the Park Community Development Corporation for the initial area survey that is currently underway.  Reports speculate that a few Central Park pedestrians, bicyclists and patrons have entered the site prior to site quarantine.  More to follow...

The site onwhich the complex rests is Central Park's green just west of  W 68th St. between the Tavern on the Green and Center Dr.  -  W 65th St. Transverse Rd and Terrace Dr.  
This futuristic version of a walled stonehenge-like structure seems to have an open roof and is no less than the size of two city blocks in diameter.  Four archway entrances of large size face each of the compass points.  
(For arial location map see http://www.mustseenewyork.com/maps/central-park-attractions.html)

The complex is currently under the jurisdiction of the Department of Homeland Secruity and the city has asked that it be secured by the ULTIMATES prior to public entrance.  We await their arrival."_

###


*CONTACT*: 
Edward Skyler (555) 555-5551
Adrian Benepe (555) 555-5552
____________________________________
*Office of the Mayor*
Edward Skyler, Press Secretary
_Edward Skyler is the Press Secretary to the Mayor. In 1999, he was appointed a Deputy Press Secretary to Mayor Rudolph W. Giuliani where he served as a spokesman, coordinated press conferences and coverage of the Mayor at various events such as the Millennium Celebration in Times Square. In June, he joined Michael Bloomberg's successful Mayoral campaign where he serves as Press Secretary. _ 




[*NOTE*:  ANY Hero can hear about or see this on nearly any TV or Radio, or hear of it from others...  assume it's common knowledge  NOW  breaking news immediately in the current storyline]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 24, 2004)

*Colossus*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *PRESS SECRETARY FOR MAYOR MICHAEL R. BLOOMBERG
> ADDRESSES "STONEHENGE" PHENOMINON
> APPEARING IN CENTRAL PARK*




Silent until now, Piotr finally stirs when the jet's radio picks up the broadcast.  *So something is afoot.  And it sounds like this danger is already in good hands.  But why would the professor want us there?  Hmm.*  Piotr turns to Logan, *This may prove to be more dangerous than it appears, what do you think, Logan?*


----------



## Keia (Jul 24, 2004)

*Wolverine (Logan) - unhurt [X-men]*



			
				Colossus said:
			
		

> *So something is afoot.  And it sounds like this danger is already in good hands.  But why would the professor want us there?  Hmm.*  Piotr turns to Logan, *This may prove to be more dangerous than it appears, what do you think, Logan?*




"I think we go there and get Chuck out of there before those Ultimates decide to take matters in their own hands," Wolverine replied, "or before Chuck does to them whatever happened to us . . . and that could put all of Manhattan in trouble."


----------



## farik (Jul 25, 2004)

*Bruce Banner*

A small corner panel shows a blood shot eye with the slightest tinge of green in the crevices of it's brown iris.

*"Let me through!"*

The panel expands to show Banner pushing past two guards on the roof.

"MOVE YOU IDIOTS!!"

Banner stands before Fury holding out a tangled mass of wires and component boxes.

"Here's my prototype.  The fabrication team just got it done or I'd have gotten here faster."  

Banner turns glaringly looking for the mutant speedster, but quickly turns his attention back to Fury.

"If someone can hold the little guy down I can hook it up.  The engineers are still working on the other components but this rig should calm down the wall crawler."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

*the ULTIMATES,  Banner, Spidey & Namor!!*

from somewhere in the clouds above the panel looks down on Manhattan...  cutting quickly we begin to zoom in toward Upper-Manhattan.  Through the rain, lightning strikes,  etc...  Finally catching up to the action at the high-tech base ...

North East of Manhattan island, 
just south of the Bronx in the East River.
*the Triskelion*, 
HeadQuarters of the 
United States Superhuman Defense Initiative, 
AKA: the ULTIMATES.
late-Evening [local time]
2004…

*and the ULTIMATES gather!!*

*THOR & CAPTAIN AMERICA*


> "Play times over, lets get going." Thor says to Captain America as he heads towards the door.




*HAWKEYE & BLACK WIDOW*


> "Trouble up top.  Wonder what those jokers are up to now."  He
> spies the Black Widow just arriving at the room.  "Hey Widow, Fury wants us
> up at the flight deck, come on."  He heads out of the room at a trot,
> unfolding his bow and checking his quivers as he goes.




*SPIDER-MAN & IRONMAN*


> It would be fairly easy for IronMan to disable Spider-Man from his POV,  the webslinger hadn't even glanced at him.  As Fury motioned to "take him" cautiously!




*NAMOR*


> I shall be there within moments, General.  Shooting through the midtown air, Namor dodges through the maze of buildings that form the Manhattan skyline.
> The building sometimes known as the Triskelion appeared, and Namor hovered there, looking for other members of the Ultimates.




*QUICKSILVER &  Dr. BANNER* 


> Quicksilver just leavs the scene, as fast as he can and start
> to search for Banner,  "Change-of-plan-we-meet-at-the-deck-two-minutes-five-seconds-a go."  He grab Banner and lift it from the ground "You-should-lose-weight"
> He rush back to the deck with his pack. When he arrived he puts down Banner.  "Anything-else-Fury?"






> *"Let me through!"*  The panel expands to show Banner pushing past two guards on the roof.
> "MOVE YOU IDIOTS!!" Banner stands before Fury holding out a tangled mass of wires and component boxes.
> "Here's my prototype.  The fabrication team just got it done or I'd have
> gotten here faster.  If someone can hold the little guy down I can hook it up.  The engineers are still working on the other components but this rig should calm down the wall crawler."





As Banner makes his way toward Fury,  he needs to pause quickly to step over the young Spider-Man -  now blurried but out of his  confused  state.  IronMan the the other Ultimates all stand around now,  none of them save Fury and Rodgers may fully understand -  but in Spider-Man's mental state he was an easy mark to take down...  given the chance in full form,  Spidey might not normally be coralled.
Either way young Parker's head is thumping  and  the visions are gone as Fury's voice slowly starts to come back to the forefront...

*"Alright...  good work Tony - Piotr...  Now that Spider-Man is secure where's.....  Oh!  THERE you are Dr. Banner.  We've been waiting on you...  Have a nice nap, did we?
Whatever...  alright - get to work.  Get that thing on him.  Park...  Spider-Man Dr. Banner is going to wire you to this device.  It should lock us in to whatever phenominon is causing the grief in your head."*  Fury steps back to let the scientist work...  Glancing up he sees Namor...

motioning him down...  Walking to the edge of the deck to meet him with hand extended...
*"NAMOR!  good to see you again your lordship.  We've got a thing...  yeah -  it's something that seems to run a bit deeper than the Island (Manhattan)...  I've just got word we're on alert status...  hold on Namor.  Let me rally the troops.*

Fury steps back and to the side revealing the full stature for the Ultimate team to see -  Namor the Prince of Atlantis...
*"ALRIGHT People,  if this is where the word goes down, so be it.  Here's the news...  I've just got word down from DHS Deputy Secretary Admiral James Loy,  we've got a situation in Mid-town.  If my guess is correct we may be able to garner some info on the phenom through Spider-Man.
OKAY!  ... 
Clay -  get our rig up,  all non-flyers onboard with me -  Banner you and Spider-Man take the front bench and get your gear online in 5.  

TONY -  scout ahead from cloud cover,  I want a Sit-Rep on Mid-town specifically Central Park  A-SAP.  

THOR - I want you to get some control on this nonsense*  as he motions up at the raining storm...  *and get me a visual scout of the Park as we follow.

NAMOR -  you're more than welcome to accompany us in the Blackhawk or ship out with Goldielocks...

SPIDER-MAN -  you...  uh... focus... err... whatever the hell you do with your Sixth Sense thing.  Banner here is gonna take readings,  see if he can get a grip on what type of occurance this is.

WIDOW -  you're on watch here at the ranch,  I have Pym and Wasp on schedule to arrive back from Jersey in about 10 minutes.  We'll need to update them and send in the cavalry if anything's amiss down-town.

Alrightalrightalright allllllll-right...
That's it people!
We've got a plan...  let's make it happen!"*

Nick loads onto the Blackhawk,  it begins to dust off...  Quartermain dips the front of the chopper and heads toward Manhattan.  Fury pulls on his headset and smiles at  Steve as he sits back...  he loves this  $#!*.  
*Cool.
Now.  
QUICKSILVER -  soon as we get over Up-town I'll have Clay hit the dirt,  you're gonna get down town...  you should be able to get in prior to Thor and Tony.  You're gonna be on spy-mode...  GOT IT Piotr?  I said - got it Maximoff!!?  Alright,  from what I've got there's four gateways on this construct we have.....  don't look at me funny ...  Yeah -  I said construct.  Apparently it's some sort of  Stonehenge  like structure.  you're not to engage or get within 50'  but  I do want a full Sit-Rep on all angles from ground.  get back to me after -  we're coming down at  Northgate.

HAWKEYE -  you've got the angles as normal,  I want you sharp eyein' everything in range of the Northgate entrance while we get schematics.  Anything moves out of the ordinary you're on mic with Tony to relay the intel.  Cool?

CAP -  You're point.  yeeeah...  you know it Steve.  you're the one that took this job.  * 
Fury smiles wide.

*We've got word that some New Yorkers have dissappeared inside that this.  We gotta rule out this is a follow-up of the martians.  Between Tony,  Thor and QS  we should know what we're getting into.  
Banner's gonna be our trump -  hopefully he'll give us something to work with on the nature of it.  

CAP -  you'll lead in  ALPHA Team.  You've got the call on who goes in and how.  I'll follow with the full compliment of the Ultimates,  Banner an' the human geiger counter.  We'll have Hank and Jan coming in for support...
First priority is to retrieve the citizens,  Second is to secure the area for Banner, Pym and Tony  to  decipher what the hell this thing is.

You've got ground-call on the radio through IronMan Steve...  
Got the checkered pinic spread fellas?  Next stop,  Central Park!

hehheh...  Any luck and it'll just be a new stadium for the Mets..."*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

*the X-MEN*

*ANGEL*


> Before long Angel was on his stool in the Jet, his wings folded as close to his back as they could, his x-Uniform plastered onto his body, he could feel the panel that had to be sealed each time he got into it around his wing joint, wearing anythingn other on his back made him feel really umcomfortable, and flying like this, not natural at all....




*ROGUE*


> The confused women just sits silently, trying to sort out what's going on. Her only signs of life are occasional glances to Nightcrawler and Wolverine. She just isn't sure if the later really comforts her.




*NIGHTCRAWLER*


> "I don't think this is going to be a good day...Unt so it begains once more..." Nightcrawler slumps resigned into his seat ready for the trip.




*COLOSSUS*


> Silent until now, Piotr finally stirs when the jet's radio picks up the broadcast.  *So something is afoot.  And it sounds like this danger is already in good hands.  But why would the professor want us there?  Hmm.*  Piotr turns to Logan, *This may prove to be more dangerous than it appears, what do you think, Logan?*




*WOLVERINE*


> "I think we go there and get Chuck out of there before those Ultimates decide to take matters in their own hands," Wolverine replied, "or before Chuck does to them whatever happened to us . . . and that could put all of Manhattan in trouble."




*STORM*


> In the Blackbird, she rubs her temples, thinking, _"Wow, I didn't think staying with Scott would have been less of a headache than coming back here..."_
> She looks around at the others.  "You guys think that was actually the Professor?  Am I the only one that thinks this doesn't seem right?"




WELCOME Gentle readers!
The X-men fresh from a supposed "night off" at the mansion now rush south toward the call of their mentor -  Professor Charles Xavier.  As they take a moment to pause and collect thoughts,  the radio calls out the interesting news of the  Stonehenge Construct  in Central Park...

As Ororo looks down at the controls of the Blackbird  -  slowly coming out of their mental daze,  she realizes the coordinates keyed in by her own  "guided"  hand  only moments ago...
*Latitude 40°47'N,  Longitude 73°57'W*...*Place Status * (Type)   park
*Location  * Manhattan Island, New York, United States, North America 
*Place Name  * Central Park
_(1.3 sq mi/3.4 sq km), the largest park in Manhattan, N.Y. city; bordered by 59th St. on the S, Fifth Ave. on the E, 110th St. on the N, and Central Park W.   _  


what seems like 
Moments later...

Central Park West Drive,  
Just east into the park Park Lake.
Central Park, Manhattan,
New York City, New York.
Mid-Evening  _local time_
2004...

[NOTE:  this occurs approximately the SAME time that Daredevil is in the Park,  about 20 minutes prior to the Ultimates leaving for down-town,  about 10 minutes prior to the FF arriving]

and suddenly a calming familiar voice enters your mind again...
_Greetings once more, my X-men,  it is so very good of you to all reply so very promptly.   I have asked Storm to bring in a cloud cover on the western side of the park,  it shouldn't prove too alarming with the current weather patterns.  Please meet me at the East Gateway of the Stonehenge structure.  You should be able to land and cover the Blackbird in Park Lake with little difficulty.  I will explain once you all assemble.  Good work my X-men!_

as if by devine plan the Professor's guidence is perfectly accurate,  none seem to take notice of the X-men as the Blackbird comes to a rest and they each dissembark to rendeavour with Professor X.

The rain still comes down - even Ororo can't seem to stop the pour, giving her a sense of edge as nature refuses to respond fully...  

The page turns and reveals a birds eye view of the massive structure.  To the south, unknown to the X-men Matt Murdock drops from a tree...  an unconcious thug lies on the ground...  and Daredevil yells out something -  rushing into the structure.  Above and to the West stands a lone man in front of the archway to the massive Stonehenge.  The X-men move out of the tree-cover

Charles Xavier  STANDS  with a bronze tipped cane holding much of his weight.  he quickly spreads his arms welcoming his children, then by reflex back to leaning on the cane.

*"Good evening my students...  Ororo, Logan  I am so glad that you've been able to rejoin us for this exciting step into the future of our kind.  I've been in contact with a being from beyond that gate.  It wishes that we ......  well...  I'll let you learn for yourself,  come... come now..."*
Charles' words seem a bit odd,  perhaps out of place,  perhaps a bit too at peace.  But they seem more earnest than his X-men have ever felt.

and with a few steps  Professor Xavier steps to the archway,  motioning back to the children...

*"Come now...*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

*Daredevil*



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Matt hazily stands up, stumbling around, barely even able to walk.  His senses are messing with him, sounds coming from every direction, the same sounds, but every one different.  It's like nothing he ever felt before, almost like he lost control of his senses.
> 
> As the thought leaves his head, that one name comes to his mind, his most hated enemy, the man he most wanted to see dead.  No more mercy, Vengence was now.  Vengence....Death......*FISK*
> 
> ...





As Matt rushes toward the structure 
somewhere in the distance Daredevil hears the  "whrrrr"  from the jet that's coming down 2 blocks to the NorthWest.  
First thoughts would be  -  what in the hell is a jet doing coming down in post 9-11 NYC.......  But that's not on the mind of Murdock.

before his feet hit the ground Daredevil hears the beats of the heart ahead of him...  he may want it to be Fisk -  but reality tells him it's another...  Afterall the Kingpin isn't the crime lord of this city for nothing.  He wouldn't sully his hands with the blood, at this level if he didn't have to...  the sound on the end of that heartbeat is quicker.
He knows it....  
Only one man has ever beaten Matt so fully.
and Elektra was dead for it.

Fisk was responsible,  Fisk may be responsible for the pain but his instrument of death was inside the structure now swiftly approaching as Daredevil rushes in...

and then as Matt's blind eyes open wide with the power coursing through the gate,  the heartbeat disappears!!  
and all is silent.
Matt feels his atoms seperating..................


[NOTE:  Daredevil is  OFF  the first one to enter the war.  When next we speak of him it will be as the group arrives on  BATTLEPLANET.]


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

*the FANTASTIC FOUR*

NOTE:  the Fantastic Four AS A GROUP have been the least active of the players, for whatever reasons...  so I'm speeding up their interactions and actions

The Baxter Building proved to be a perfect launch platform for Mr. Fantastic's flight-systems...  Johnny's favorite was the little one -  dubbed the  "Flying Bathtub".  As Ben and Jenn  LOL, I didn't see that coming prep and move the Tub into the sky above Park Avenue,  Sue could begin looking into the readings Reed had recorded from her Biological Diagrams of the site  for  which they now sped...
As the Bathtub moved along,  Reed could stretch out  (late as usual)  to catch his seat as he continued calculations and hypothesis.

Johnny, still sidelined from his racing incident,  quickly contacted the Mayor's office  to alert them to the appearance of the Stonehenge structure.

MEANWHILE
On arrival...
coming from the Eastern side of Central Park
Mid-Town Manhattan,
New York City, New York
Mid-Evening _local time_
2004...

The four set down on the green just south east of the sturcture.  A giant archway stood open,  doorless to the onlookers.
and the Fantastic Four look upon the second most awesome spectacle they'd ever seen...  The first gave them their powerful abilities.
THIS ONE
may hold the answers to why they have those powers  
and WHERE
Victor ended his journey as an  "imaginaut".

What now would they do...??


*KKKRRAAAAAASH, kkkkrraaash...*
the short range radio buzzed to life...  as Ben tuned it in....
*This is General Fury of the Triskelion, representing the HSD.  Richards are you on scene of the phenominon yet?  ....Over.*
Fury waits for the briefest second...  not patient enough for Richards, he cuts in...
*Okay Richards,  this is the news...  Your team of Four are NOT to interfere with this investigation.  We have Stark moving for Sit-Rep from the god's-eye-view.  Thor should be in shortly and Quicksilver will be circling the structure in  t-minus 8...  
You will be coordinating with Pym from the Triskelion by vid-phone.  Banner is on-site to the North entrance in  15 minutes.  the IronMan team will be requesting your initial scans for download and analysis.  
You got theories,  Richard?!!  Put a hypothetical out there!!  Earn your name "Mr. Fantastic".  
Captain America has your muscle on his payroll -  GOT IT Doctor?!!  
Link She-Hulk and Grimm in on code  Alpha-Cappa-Alpha-103 station  and  await  orders.  ....  Over....*

Fury gruff and ever the authoritarian ends his conversation  and  turns the mission to Steve Rogers...



NOTE: this happens shortly before the Ultimates touch down on site...  to coordinate everyone we have:  
-  Daredevil:  at the Southern entrance of the Stonehenge Structure at approximately  10pm EST 
-  the X-men:  at the Western entrance of the Stonehenge Structure at approximately  10:10pm EST
-  the Fantastic Four:  at the Eastern entrance of the Stonehenge Structure at approximately  10:30pm EST
-  the Ultimates:  at the Northern entrance of the Stonehenge Structure at approximately  10:45pm EST


----------



## Radiant (Jul 26, 2004)

*Rogue- X-Men*

With a very sceptical look Rogue turns from Prof X to the rest of the X-Men after he vanished through the gate.

"Am I the only one who finds that just a bit strange? I never figured that man out but this was just wyrd."

She faces the structure again and takes a step towards the gate but hesitates.

"Wolverine, what about your super senses? Was that really Xavier?"


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> from somewhere in the clouds above the panel looks down on Manhattan...  cutting quickly we begin to zoom in toward Upper-Manhattan.  Through the rain, lightning strikes,  etc...  Finally catching up to the action at the high-tech base ...
> 
> North East of Manhattan island,
> just south of the Bronx in the East River.
> ...



*

NAMOR
I shall accompany Thor and travel under my own power.​
Without waiting for a response, the Prince of Atlantis takes flight using only the feathery wings on his ankles.  He arcs high away from the Triskelion, curving ever closer to the phenomenon in Central Park.




Alrightalrightalright allllllll-right...
That's it people!
We've got a plan...  let's make it happen!"
		
Click to expand...


*


> Nick loads onto the Blackhawk,  it begins to dust off...  Quartermain dips the front of the chopper and heads toward Manhattan.  Fury pulls on his headset and smiles at  Steve as he sits back...  he loves this  $#!*.
> 
> .
> .
> ...





NAMOR
Captain America, I would be honored to scout ahead for any signs of trouble.​
Namor hovers in mid-air, watching Captain America and keeping an eye on the park for anything popping out of the woodwork, so the speak.


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 26, 2004)

*Hawkeye- the Ultimates- the anomoly, midtown NY, NY*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> HAWKEYE -  you've got the angles as normal,  I want you sharp eyein' everything in range of the Northgate entrance while we get schematics.  Anything moves out of the ordinary you're on mic with Tony to relay the intel.  Cool?




Through rain, backlit by lightning, Hawkeye zip-line deploys from a hovering chopper to his perch on the roof of a cathedral overlooking the site.

The next frame shows him prone, with night vision goggles, peering past a stone gargoyle down through the rain towards the alien structure.

"Hawkeye to team; I have eyes on.  Overwatch established on the north gate of the structure.  Nothing anomalous to report, besides there being a bunch of huge freaking pillars in the middle of the park."


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2004)

*Wolverine - (Logan), unhurt [X-MEN]*



			
				Charles Xavier said:
			
		

> *"Good evening my students...  Ororo, Logan  I am so glad that you've been able to rejoin us for this exciting step into the future of our kind.  I've been in contact with a being from beyond that gate.  It wishes that we ......  well...  I'll let you learn for yourself,  come... come now..."*




Logan was certainly unsettled by the current events.  His senses were his own again (or so he thought) . . . no one or nothing had been able to control him like that before - so powerful.  Logan sniffed the air, glancing this way and that, looking for clues.  

It didn't appear that he really needed the cane . . . it was just a prop.  The words seemed like something Chuck would say, but still.  He listened to his senses and to his gut, and neither one had a good feeling right now.



			
				Storm said:
			
		

> "Wolverine, what about your super senses? Was that really Xavier?"




"Working on it," Logan grumbled, "Gimme a sec . . . "


----------



## DocSpoon (Jul 26, 2004)

*Nightcrawler*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Wolverine, what about your super senses? Was that really Xavier?"



"JA Wolverine, this seems too strange even for Charles. What do you say?"

Kurt stops short of the gateway next to Rogue and looks back to Logan.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *Cool.
> Now.
> QUICKSILVER -  soon as we get over Up-town I'll have Clay hit the dirt,  you're gonna get down town...  you should be able to get in prior to Thor and Tony.  You're gonna be on spy-mode...  GOT IT Piotr?  I said - got it Maximoff!!?  Alright,  from what I've got there's four gateways on this construct we have.....  don't look at me funny ...  Yeah -  I said construct.  Apparently it's some sort of  Stonehenge  like structure.  you're not to engage or get within 50'  but  I do want a full Sit-Rep on all angles from ground.  get back to me after -  we're coming down at  Northgate.
> *



*

"Yeah yeah, I understood. I'll go fetch a camera helmet, so you can see and record everything I'll see." He pause a moment, he looks like he has blink, and nor got an helmet in his hand. "I got the helmet SXC45N7-9. So, I do my jogging around the structure, looks around to find anything inetresting, stay out of trouble, which mean 50 feet at least and report to you. Roger that!"

After that, Quicksilver report to the soldier to make sure the feed with the camera is good and prepare to do all he just said at the planned time.

"Finally-some-exercise-Staying-in-bed-wasnt-really-for-me." he says to himself*


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2004)

*Spider-Man*

"Oh boy... That was absolute the worst hangover I've had... and I didn't even drink anything..."
Spider-man is shaking the last cobwebs out of his head while Fury gives his briefing.

During their flight, he presents his hand to Dr. Banner. "Doctor, this is an honor. I've read much about you and your work. So how does this gizmo work, exactly?"

When they get onsite, Spider-man starts trying to work on picking up minute details from his Spider Sense.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 26, 2004)

*Thor - Ultimates*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *THOR - I want you to get some control on this nonsense*  as he motions up at the raining storm...  *and get me a visual scout of the Park as we follow.*




*Thor holds up Mjolnir high above his head and concentrates on stopping or at least calming the raging storm above him, energy glows and electicity arcs from the mystic hammer as it attempts to obey the Asgardian's mental commmand.*

<ooc: Not sure if a roll is involved here, but I am assuming that if Storm couldn't do anything neither could he, if I am wrong I will edit.>

*He stands there for a moment or two before lowering his hammer, a concerned look crosses his face as he activates his communicator."

"No go with the storm Fury, whatever is directing it has greater control over it then I do."

*With that Thor takes to the sky again, heading towards Central park, to scout the area from the sky.*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

*the CONVERGENCE on Central Park*

[NOTE:  everyone,  if you're wanting to make a sense check or some other action that you think requires a roll...  go ahead and give me you roll total  (ability/power modifer + roll) as best you can see appropriate  following the action you describe.  I'll then do any modifiers needed for the situation and reply with what your result is  (ie. if you made/missed the Difficulty Check)]
For now I'll just assume the results based on your ability/power modifiers that I have available and describe the resulted action, to move the game along best.  Cool?


As all the Heroes converge on the futuristic version of Stonehenge set in lower Central Park -  The individual pages of EACH group's comic title turns to reveal a super-FOLD-out spread!!  both pages of the spread fold out creating an image across the pages that amounts to a DOUBLE sized spread!!  
the scene shows the lower side of the park with the massive pillars of the silver-reflective and white metalled beast of construction,  we look down from the south eastern edge of the park...  the four giant archways clearly visible from above,  the structure is circular,  nearly 15' wall width,  standing some 40' from the ground to wall top.  From above we can see the deep dark shadows of the inside from the uncovered  dome.   a bird flutters by trying to dodge out of the pouring rain  as  we enter the scene. 
To the South Archway only moments ago Daredevil entered.
At the West Archway the X-men watch their mentor dissappear inward.
On the East Archway the Fantastic Four begin analysis.
and to the North Archway the Ultimate arrive dispercing HSD and NYPD around the structure...

Larger that Grand Central Station itself the collosal peice of technology rest peacefully...  no sound or other sense is stirred...  to the normal human.


*WOLVERINE*
As Logan catches the wafting breeze,  he confirms this truly is Xavier.  In fact he can not only approve of Chucks normal pheramone but the scent of the chicken soup Kitty had prepared for the Professor only hours ago still lingers on his breath...  Logan also catches a sound pitched that only a canine could hear -  a brief   *Zzat    *  of energy and then the slight whiff of Ozone.  

*QUICKSILVER*
The streets are still abuzz NYC is the place to be and the traffic in late eveing proves it.  Rain stings a touch as Maximoff speeds from upper-Manhattan toward the park.  With a quick run around to the East,  he see's (and may converse with)  the Fantastic Four...  nothing to the south but a drunken street thug lying passed out from his last bottle, likely...  To the west he zips up and around ...  for a moment he might have seen something inside the gate -  but nothing within 50'.
and just as quickly as he came he's back to report to Fury and Captain America as he watches Thor and Namor descend...

*THOR*
*KRA-KOOOM!!*  This gaile that Thor road in on was a beautiful site...  He may have even encouraged it in the beginning but as he raised might Mjolnir aloft the winds would not heed the Thunder God's command...  Nor would the Lightning and Thunder.  If anything rain whipped and poured across his brow even harder as if in definance of the god.  Descending from the heights with Quartermain's Helicopter behind him Thor could look down into the bowl shape this Stonehenge created...  Though only shadows could be made out inward, a mystery unto itself...

*NAMOR*
Riding through the currents of Thor's wind buffet the Submariner dives toward Central Park.  Thor holds on the wind attempting to control the rain as it drenches the area, to no avail...  Coming in from the North Namor can see movement to the Eastern and Western Gateways of the Structure.  He knows one to be the FF,  Sue is likely amoung them, likely the Eastern side - but before the thought of her lovely skin takes him he can't help but wonder of the Western Arch...

*HAWKEYE*
Christ's Church of the City, W.62nd.  Clint finds a nest-point.  He's a natural at this...  Perfect sniper positioning overlooking the NorthEastern side of the colossal structure.  His night googles drip with rain as he scans the area...  Positive contact with Cap and Fury as they repel in from the Blackhawk at the North Gate.  He sees Quartermain then pull the chopper hard east and north to find a set down point for Banner's equipment.  Not much out of the ordinary, so to speak.  New York's finest are coordining off civilians and Homeland Security agents are already mingled with them incogneto.  
And then... something to the Eastern Gate.......  but ... no.... it's nothing... a blip on his recon... nothing...

*SPIDER-MAN*
Hawkeye, then Cap and Fury repel from the Chopper.  Quarterman's voice comes into the headset...  *"alright Doctor, I'm taking you and Spidey just north a quarter click...  there's a lake - Park Lake with a field I've had HSD prep for our landfall.  It shouldn't be more than a minute or two hike into the park to rendeavour with Cap and Nick. any problems Doc?"*  And the S.H.E.I.L.D. officer pulls the Blackhawk up and over the outcrop of Park trees to the LZ.


----------



## Spoils (Jul 26, 2004)

No sooner had Iron Man touched down -


> TONY - scout ahead from cloud cover, I want a Sit-Rep on Mid-town, specifically Central Park, A.S.A.P.



- than he was taking off again, thrusting toward Central Park.

Tony wonders briefly what was causing Spider-Man's distress, but figures it can wait until Fury isn't on edge.  In the meantime, he calls up previous sensor data on an O2 disturbance and initiates an active scan at its former location.  "An O2 disturbance of that size in Central Park _would_ show up as a measurable drop in air pressure... but surely this weather is Storm or Thor just mucking about.  If I'm wrong..." Int check: 20 "... then somebody just flushed our city's midnight toilet."

As Iron Man flew toward Central Park, he was busily scanning the local wind conditions and cloud activity.  If air pressure kept dropping in the park, then the air rushing in to take its place might spiral, like water running down a drain.  Even at this distance, he should be able to detect something...
Local Spot (+Super-Senses) check: (Took 10) = 22
Remote (ESP: Central Park) Spot check: (Took 10) = 18

If the clouds are spiraling around Central Park...
Addressing his communication systems, Tony says, "Priority message to Nick Fury: Weather conditions suggest a vortex in Mid-town, the eye in Central Park.  If this worsens, we can expect localized tornado activity."

If the O2 drop was a unique event and no spiraling is taking place...
Addressing his communication systems, Tony says, "Message to Nick Fury: Sensors picked up a large atmospheric disturbance.  Air pressure dropped as if something ~800,000 sq.ft. simply ceased to exist.  Either Nightcrawler took an oversized dose of Pym particles, or we have a problem."


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> As all the Heroes converge on the futuristic version of Stonehenge set in lower Central Park -  The individual pages of EACH group's comic title turns to reveal a super-FOLD-out spread!!  both pages of the spread fold out creating an image across the pages that amounts to a DOUBLE sized spread!!
> the scene shows the lower side of the park with the massive pillars of the silver-reflective and white metalled beast of construction,  we look down from the south eastern edge of the park...  the four giant archways clearly visible from above,  the structure is circular,  nearly 15' wall width,  standing some 40' from the ground to wall top.  From above we can see the deep dark shadows of the inside from the uncovered  dome.   a bird flutters by trying to dodge out of the pouring rain  as  we enter the scene.
> .
> .
> ...




NAMOR
Something is not quite right about this... structure most alien in nature.  It bears further investigation.​
Namor flies around the circular structure, looking for any signs of life from within.  Passing the eastern side, the Prince of Atlantis spots the Fantastic Four, and gives them a cursory examination, focusing on one member in particular.

Continuing on, Namor flies toward the southern side and spots Daredevil entering the strange structure, wondering at the brashness of the Man Without Fear.

NAMOR (into communicator)
Ultimates, I have spotted Daredevil entering the structure's southern portal.  Continuing on.​
Taking a wider tack, Namor zips around to the western side, and sees a group completely new to him.  He pauses in mid-air, and thinks for a moment.

NAMOR (into communicator)
Beware - potential enemies near the western side of the structure.​
Namor keeps his distance from this group, awaiting word from his team-mates.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

*IRONMAN sky high surveillance report*

BTW - NICE roleplay/writing Spoils!!


> "An O2 disturbance of that size in Central Park _would_ show up as a measurable drop in air pressure... but surely this weather is Storm or Thor just mucking about.  If I'm wrong...  ... then somebody just flushed our city's midnight toilet."
> Addressing his communication systems, Tony says,
> "Message to Nick Fury: Sensors picked up a large atmospheric disturbance.  Air pressure dropped as if something ~800,000 sq.ft. simply ceased to exist.  Either Nightcrawler took an oversized dose of Pym particles, or we have a problem."





*"Copy that IM,  
Thor's a no-go on culling this storm, he's not in control,  lock that intel down...  I want all media links cut in the area that could get shots of Goldielocks...   The Republicans would have a field-day with the "thunder god" not living up to the hype...

That's secondary - what I need now is you to get "PLATO" to link with the National Weather Service, NOAA (National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration)    Environmental Satellite, Data...  They have the OrbView MSG1 on Geostationary with the Triskelion...  and should be able to download this evening's weather satellite images for hyper-analysis.
Feed the intel to Banner & Pym's clearance-decks and make the big brains work for their dollar.  Word has it Dr. Richards is on-scene at EastGate, cross-brief Richards with a 10 second delay for clearance edit.  
Tony I want you personally pulling the Polar orbiting weather satellite images for any other disturbances worldwide.  
Go on a spiral pattern,  "Stonehenge-NPC"  is ground zero and sweep the through Washington DC, top priority then move on to world view.  Relaydata at your descretion...  
Once you get a digital map of the structure I want it online for the team  and  your ass on the ground for Cap's backup...*


As Tony begins to work,  no truer could his fears become...

In addition to the O2 drop scanned previously it seemed to have coincided and perhaps excelled the funnel singularity previously unknown!!

It was true to the untrained eye the O2 drop seemed as a unique event and no spiraling is taking place,  but as data streams in and analysis is formed by the Ultimates IronMan's data clearly shows a distress in weather conditions suggesting  a vortex in Mid-town, the eye in Central Park,  "Stonehenge-NYC".  
As IronMan feared if this worsens at the rate it's forming New England can expect localized tornado activity.  Multiple funnel formations are estimated in  t-minus  23 minutes at current rate of storm activity!!


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

*Wolverine (Logan) - unhurt [X-men]*

"Yeah, that's him as near as I can tell - the smell is right," Wolverine replied after a moment or two more.  "Too bad Jeannie ain't here ta check the brain part - 'cause I think that Chuck but he ain't acting right."

"But he went in there, wherever that is, and we gotta get 'em out," Wolverine added.

"Oh, and . . . we're not alone here, energy weapon or power of some kind, good enough to fry the air," Wolverine finished.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 27, 2004)

*X-MEN extinction!!*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Oh, and . . . we're not alone here, energy weapon or power of some kind, good enough to fry the air," Wolverine finished.





Just as Logan confirms their mentor's appearance a great SURGE of energy whips out with a sunburst-like spiral...  
*Brrzztttzzzz!!!*
white crackling energy with the tainted smell of ozone!!
[Crackling balls of  "Kirby-esque" black energy globes appear across the panel as the X-men are engulfed in white!]
and then...
feeling their atoms seperate one by one collapsing on themselves over and over again!!
*kwwuuuussshhhhhhhh*

*The X-MEN  *
*are 
NO MORE!!!*



[NOTE - Like Daredevil,  the X-men are "on hold" status until the others follow!  You should be able to post again in 1-2 days time, watch for it!]


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 27, 2004)

*Hawkeye- the Ultimates- overlooking Central Park, NY, NY*

"Holy Crap!"  Hawkeye's voice activates the radio, "Hawkeye to team, I've got one, two, a whole s---load of light flashes on the far side of the playpen from my perch, anybody got a visual on this?"


----------



## Insight (Jul 27, 2004)

DanMcS said:
			
		

> "Holy Crap!"  Hawkeye's voice activates the radio, "Hawkeye to team, I've got one, two, a whole s---load of light flashes on the far side of the playpen from my perch, anybody got a visual on this?"




Namor, already aloft, takes a turn towards the light flashes Hawkeye pointed out, trying to get a better look at what exactly they might be.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 27, 2004)

*the Singularity band!*



			
				DanMcS said:
			
		

> "Holy Crap!"  Hawkeye's voice activates the radio, "Hawkeye to team, I've got one, two, a whole s---load of light flashes on the far side of the playpen from my perch, anybody got a visual on this?"





*HOLY MOLY!
STAND STRAIGHT  
True Believers!!*
This is sure to be a tale so exciting that you're likely to run to mommy asking for the money to buy this comic!!!   

(Ironically) HAWKEYE - has it right!  
His are the first eyes to catch the energy spikes as they twist and encompass what look to be ...  four... no... five or more unlucky individuals at the base of the Western Archway!!
_NANO-Seconds _ later  IronMan  -  several hundred feet above catches the readings...
OFF THE CHART readings  
Centred on a Z-axis from the singularity - the armored Ultimate begins picking up Delta, Gamma, Quantum   energy bands ...  
and then traces of over 142 elements!   
22 that had previously *never been designated * on the Periodical Charts!!!

Dr. Richards quickly reads the same information,  beyond Pym particles and his own N-particle research no new elements have been added to the chart in years!!

and as quickly as the energy opened it disappears...  the people caught in the energy disappear inside the shadowed complex with it.

and all is silent again...


----------



## farik (Jul 27, 2004)

*Bruce Banner*



			
				Spiderman said:
			
		

> "Oh boy... That was absolute the worst hangover I've had... and I didn't even drink anything..."
> Spider-man is shaking the last cobwebs out of his head while Fury gives his briefing.
> 
> During their flight, he presents his hand to Dr. Banner. "Doctor, this is an honor. I've read much about you and your work. So how does this gizmo work, exactly?"




Taken aback by the wall crawler's recognition Banner stares at the hand for a moment before shaking it awkwardly.

"Nice to meet you as well..."_is that supposed to be a subtle jab at my Hulk activities??..unless he's actually interested in my research... no he must be mocking me._ "The receptors measure harmonic variance on a minute sample of synthetic radioactive material.  The perceptive effects of your inhuman senses will influence the waveforms by performing a mathematical equivalent of geometric triangulation a sub-routine I developed should extrapolate the data into an assortment of data for analysi..." noticing the stares of the nearby troops.  "You put these on and I get data on this terminal" as Banner points to a laptop.




			
				Spiderman said:
			
		

> When they get onsite, Spider-man starts trying to work on picking up minute details from his Spider Sense.




Banner studies the data 
Sci: Physics + roll = 25
Computers + roll = 20
Prof: scientist + roll = 19
Search + roll = 16


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2004)

*Spider-Man*

If he wasn't wearing his mask, Banner could see Spider-man's eyes go wide.
"You seem to know more about my Spider-Sense than I do. Once we're done with this, I'd really like to talk with you about it."


----------



## farik (Jul 27, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> If he wasn't wearing his mask, Banner could see Spider-man's eyes go wide.
> "You seem to know more about my Spider-Sense than I do. Once we're done with this, I'd really like to talk with you about it."




A small smile emerges on Banner's face.

"Actually my calculations are dependent on a minimal understanding of your perceptions. Ironically due to the logarithimic quantum properties I incorporate the more information I collect on your power the less accurate the data collected will be..."

Becoming self-conscious of his rambling Banner turns his head back towards the lap-top.

"I mean sure we can discuss it later."  _As long as Fury's goons don't lock me up again._


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2004)

Pietro stop near the F-4. "Hey!, The fantastic. Fury is there, so if you want to do anything with that thing, please report to him, so he can handle anything happening. I suggest to ask permisssion to him before doing anything, we don't any civilian lose, and Fury is not in a good mood, so he may overreact on you. Got to go!" And he quickly dissapear, finishing his round.

"Quicksilver to Fury. the Fantastic Four are there, on the east side. Warn them to talk to you before they do anything. Dunno if they will listen. A drunk civilian on the south side, doesn't seem to move much, too drunk. Some strange thing seems to happen inside that structure, but it was quick, dunno what exactly..."



			
				 Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Holy Crap!" Hawkeye's voice activates the radio, "Hawkeye to team, I've got one, two, a whole s---load of light flashes on the far side of the playpen from my perch, anybody got a visual on this?"




Quicksilver move fastly to see what happening

"...sight confirm, Hawkeye. Report finish, Fury!"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2004)

*Thor*

Frustrated for not being able to control the storm, Thor scans the structure trying to figure out what it is and who made it.

"There seems to be some sort of darkness blocking off the interior. Do you want me to get a closer look?" Thor shouts into his communicator, so he can be heard of the raging storm.


----------



## Fearless Leader (Jul 30, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Pietro stop near the F-4. "Hey!, The fantastic. Fury is there, so if you want to do anything with that thing, please report to him, so he can handle anything happening. I suggest to ask permisssion to him before doing anything, we don't any civilian lose, and Fury is not in a good mood, so he may overreact on you. Got to go!" And he quickly dissapear, finishing his round.
> 
> "Quicksilver to Fury. the Fantastic Four are there, on the east side. Warn them to talk to you before they do anything. Dunno if they will listen. A drunk civilian on the south side, doesn't seem to move much, too drunk. Some strange thing seems to happen inside that structure, but it was quick, dunno what exactly..."
> 
> ...



*Fantastic Four*
*She-Hulk:*
"Reed? Do you think we should move back a bit? I'm feeling a little tingly here." As she turns back to look at the others, her emerald tresses start to float up in the air as if charged with static electricity or suddenly weightless...


----------



## Spoils (Jul 31, 2004)

*DCE = Distributed Computing Environment*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *"Copy that IM... I want you personally pulling the polar orbiting weather satellite images for any other disturbances worldwide.  Go on a spiral pattern, "Stonehenge-NPC" is ground zero and sweep the through Washington DC, top priority then move on to world view.  Relay data at your descretion...
> Once you get a digital map of the structure I want it online for the team and your ass on the ground for Cap's backup...*




Iron Man dropped beneath the roiling cloud cover and got his first bird's-eye view of 'Stonehenge.'  Despite the tense situation, he could not help but be impressed.  Even as he admired the elegance with which this structure had to have been built, he was already going to work.  "Flight autonav, target: Captain America. Pattern Beta-Erratic."  Tony called up secure communication relays to Banner, Pym, & Richards and recorded a brief greeting, "Iron Man here, prep to receive sensor data."  Briefly muting the link, he chuckled to himself, "If Fury wants that info fast, he'll get it fast.  Let them wonder how I did it..."

When it needs to be, the Iron Man armor is an excellent communications, sensor, and computational relay.  But for this job, Tony needed something more.  Relying on autonavigational flight, he linked the Iron Man interface to the nearest Stark Enterprises office and from there, formed a connection to PLATO.  "PLATO, begin task queuing; Priority-1, StarkDCE is authorized.  1. Comprehensive weather sat. view re: my location.  2. Repeat scan, view re: Washington, D.C.  3.  Repeat scan, global scope, spiral pattern from my location.  Relay final results to me.  Tony out."  Tony chuckled to himself; by now, every Stark Enterprises computer would seem just a little sluggish, as each one performed a piece of the work that PLATO could distribute.  Computer / Science roll: 23.  Pretty sure I've burned a hero point on top of that for extra-effort, though I couldn't pinpoint exactly how. 

Iron Man's view of the landscape was already changing, as high resolution images were downloaded and overlaid upon everything in sight.  Even the clouds took on a strange texture as his display smeared them with colored lines of predicted movement.  Bright, colored lines... that tangled in a dangerous pattern.



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> As Tony begins to work,  no truer could his fears become...
> In addition to the previously scanned O2 drop, atmospheric events seemed to have exceeded and coincided with a previously unknown funnel singularity!!
> 
> It was true to the untrained eye the O2 drop seemed as a unique event and no spiraling is taking place, but as data streams in and analysis is formed by the Ultimates IronMan's data clearly shows a distress in weather conditions suggesting a vortex in Mid-town, the eye in Central Park, "Stonehenge-NYC". As IronMan feared if this worsens at the rate it's forming New England can expect localized tornado activity.  Multiple funnel formations are estimated in t-minus  23 minutes at current rate of storm activity!!




Iron Man kicked in a burst of speed, urgently trying to get out of the air and down to Captain America's side before things got any worse.  On the way down, he linked again with his allies' clearance-desks and sent them each a copy of the satellite results.

Did the global scans indicate anything else unusual?  Were there more of these structures in other cities across the world?  Was anything strange going on at Stonehenge itself?


----------



## farik (Aug 1, 2004)

*Banner*

noticing the streaming data being relayed by Iron Man

"This looks very bad.  FURY!!  You need to see this!"


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Aug 9, 2004)

*The Thing -- Fantastic Four*

The Thing stands up and cocks a quizzical eyebrow at the strange energy pulsating across the park.  He knocks Mr. Fantastic across the arm with a heavy hand.  

"Reed!  What did you do now?!"

He catches a glimpse of She-Hulk, her hair beginning to stand on end from the charge of energy around them.

"Whatever this thingamabob is, I sure don't like the look of it.  Maybe we can smash the--"



> *Quicksilver:* Pietro stop near the F-4. "Hey!, The fantastic. Fury is there, so if you want to do anything with that thing, please report to him, so he can handle anything happening. I suggest to ask permission to him before doing anything, we don't any civilian lose, and Fury is not in a good mood, so he may overreact on you. Got to go!" And he quickly disappear, finishing his round.



"Bah!  We don't need ta ask permission!  I say we smash it!"
Ben Grimm smashes a rocky fist into his rocky palm.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 10, 2004)

*and now SECRET WARS*

As the page spreads to show the mighty fortress with the world's greatest heroes surrounding,  we find ourselves being drawn back...  further and further as if something  POWERFUL  is about to happen.  
And then it DOES!

*KRA-KOOOOOM!!!*
lightning crashed from the skys beyond the Thunder God aloft and above the Stonehenge structure...

Across the globe at the same time,  Tony Stark recieved data from over five additional signatures on scale with the power eminating from the Central Park structure....

And then a white noise of energy and power fluxed inward,  to fast for the heroes to conceive...  then the release...
*Whhhh-Kshhhhhh-FOOOOSH!!!*

and with the pulse of energy -  Central Park and 4-5 blocks surrounding...  
*GONE*


- to be continued -

Watch for Issue #1 
to begin Tuesday, August 10th!


----------

